# Non finisce mai bene ...



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

*Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*


*perché   ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene,   smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti   togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando   l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte,   rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male.  
*


----------



## astonished (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*
> 
> 
> *perché   ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene,   smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti   togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando   l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte,   rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male.
> *


E tu ora stai male?


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E tu ora stai male?


si. ma passera'. Ho iniziato la disintossicazione e a Gennaio vado anche in terapia.


----------



## astonished (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si. ma passera'. Ho iniziato la disintossicazione e a Gennaio vado anche in terapia.


E' un buon inizio. 

Si riparte sempre dal fondo.

Proprio oggi ho cambiato il titolo sotto il mio nick, leggi qual'è e potrai capire. Ho impiegato quasi due anni per slegarmi sentimentalmente ed affettivamente da quella che era mia moglie. Ce l'ho fatta da solo lavorando su me stesso, cercando soprattutto di capire cosa volevo e cose voglio dalla vita: voglio essere felice e sereno e prima non lo ero. Ora mi sento libero ma soprattutto sereno: mi sono slegato anche da alcune donne che si interessavano a me solo per rafforzare le loro sicurezze, di una di esse ero diventato dipendente anch'io ma ho capito che la dipendenza non è mai un bene e soprattutto è sintomatico di qualcosa che non và dentro di noi. La mia situazione è certamente diversa dalla tua: io ti parlo da separato tu, se non ricordo male, hai ancora un marito ed una famiglia, che per me nonostante tutto hanno ancora un gran valore, per cui se puoi e se ritieni ne sia il caso cerca di recuperarli affettivamente. Ora è prematuro per pensare a questo e non è detto che siano recuperabili perchè alla fine di un percorso di analisi interiore spesso si cambia ma non è mai un bene per noi qualcuno o qualcosa che ci crea dipendenza. 

In bocca al lupo e che l'anno nuovo per te sia quello di una Nuova Elisa!

Ciao :up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Dicembre 2010)

elisa, cos'è successo?


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' un buon inizio.
> 
> Si riparte sempre dal fondo.
> 
> ...


Grazie. Spero davvero che la terapia mi aiuti. Le ho provate tutte ma da sola non ce la posso fare.  Ho capito che la dipendenza da quell'uomo e' appunto, come dici tu, sintomo di un grande vuoto dentro di me. Non ho + il controllo della mia vita, mi sono fatta usare.
Lo faccio soprattutto per la mia famiglia, che non meritano una moglie e mamma cosi' al loro fianco.
Ed anche per me...perche' sto' rischiando davvero la salute.
Ciao e grazie ancora


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> elisa, cos'è successo?


Semplicemente avevate ragione su tutto...e rieccomi qui!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2010)

Mi spiace molto che avevamo ragione. come sempre da fuori le cose sono molto più chiare che quando le viviamo. Spero che questo sia l'inizio per te di una nuova vita, più serena. Credo che ci vorrà tempo e anche tanto ma se hai la volontà vedrai che tutto andrà per il meglio.
Noi siamo qui se ti può essere d'aiuto.....
Un abbraccio


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*
> 
> 
> *perché ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene, smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte, rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male. *


 
Ciao Elisa,
 Il brutto della dipendenza è che è un padrone delizioso.

Un padrone che, mentre servi con piacere, ti fa schifare dagli altri e da te stessa.

Un padrone che ti stringe al suo caldo petto e nascostamente toglie il pane dalla tua tavola.

Un padrone che ti sveste e ti denuda per poi lasciarti coi piedi viola nella neve.

Ma chi ha un guinzaglio al collo senza sentirlo non se lo può togliere e, anche se non l'avesse, non saprebbe neppure dove andare.

Spera che il tuo padrone sia così trasandato da regalarti a qualcun altro meno benevolo.

E dalla parcella contenuta.

Ciao!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Semplicemente avevate ragione su tutto...e rieccomi qui!


mi spiace per te

che ti avessimo messa in guardia non è tanto un nostro pregio, quanto il fatto che potessimo valutare la situazione dall'esterno
che tu avessi l'esigenza di credere che ci sbagliassimo, non è un tuo "difetto" quanto il fatto che, standoci dentro, tu certe cose non riuscivi a vederle con la stessa chiarezza e quando le vedevi avevi il bisogno di negarle


----------



## xfactor (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie. Spero davvero che la terapia mi aiuti. Le ho provate tutte ma da sola non ce la posso fare.  Ho capito che la dipendenza da quell'uomo e' appunto, come dici tu, sintomo di un grande vuoto dentro di me. Non ho + il controllo della mia vita, mi sono fatta usare.
> Lo faccio soprattutto per la mia famiglia, che non meritano una moglie e mamma cosi' al loro fianco.
> Ed anche per me...perche' sto' rischiando davvero la salute.
> Ciao e grazie ancora


perchè parlare di vuoto dentro , o di essere stata usata?

Se tu hai amato quella persona non vedo queste tue mancanze. Quando si ama ci si annienta , quello che pensavo di te già lo scrissi e rimango della mia opinione.
Sulla terapie e quindi credo che tu parli di psicologia, beh pagare un medico per farti ascoltare ..........., quì è gratuito!


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> perchè parlare di vuoto dentro , o di essere stata usata?
> 
> Se tu hai amato quella persona non vedo queste tue mancanze. Quando si ama ci si annienta , quello che pensavo di te già lo scrissi e rimango della mia opinione.
> Sulla terapie e quindi credo che tu parli di psicologia, beh pagare un medico per farti ascoltare ..........., quì è gratuito!


infatti non mi posso permettere di pagarne una privata. Vado in un consultorio qui vicino. Spero di trovarmi bene.
A volte si pensa di amare...ma bisogna vedere se e' amore vero o solo un qualcosa che la mente "crea" per aggrapparsi ad un qualcosa che aiuta a superare i vuoti dentro di noi.
CIAO E grazie....


----------



## Amoremio (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti non mi posso permettere di pagarne una privata. Vado in un consultorio qui vicino. Spero di trovarmi bene.
> A volte si pensa di amare...ma bisogna vedere se e' amore vero o solo *un qualcosa che la mente "crea" per aggrapparsi ad un qualcosa che aiuta a superare i vuoti dentro di noi.*
> CIAO E grazie....


molto giusto


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> molto giusto


infatti mi sono purtroppo resa conto che io, anche un po' acceccata dall'attrazione e dalla passione mai provata prima x quest'uomo,  ho creduto fosse l'amore vero, forte puro...lui probabilmente in me ha trovato la donna perfetta, ma solo da un certo punto di vista (sicuramente quello "sessuale").
Non ci volevo credere...ma alla fine, quando sbatti contro un muro x anni e NIENTE CAMBIA x l'ennesima volta, devi aprire sti benedetti occhi.


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

*P.S.*

Mi sono resa conto che lo tenevo legato a me per non "lasciarlo alle altre"... in quanto so' benissimo (ma non lo volevo ammettere) che cerchera' altro in quanto lui e' cosi'...(tradisce sua moglie da sempre...anche da prima di sposarsi). Capite come ero messa male??


----------



## xfactor (27 Dicembre 2010)

Ma perchè parli sempre dell'altro che non c'è più e non parli mai di quello che hai?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti mi sono purtroppo resa conto che io, anche un po' acceccata *dall'attrazione e dalla passione mai provata* prima x quest'uomo, ho creduto fosse l'amore vero, forte puro...lui probabilmente in me ha trovato la donna perfetta, ma solo da un certo punto di vista (sicuramente quello "sessuale").
> Non ci volevo credere...ma alla fine, quando sbatti contro un muro x anni e NIENTE CAMBIA x l'ennesima volta, devi aprire sti benedetti occhi.


magari sbaglio
ma penso che anche quell'attrazione e passione appaiano più grandi e potenti proprio per svolgere la funzione che che sono destinati a soddisfare


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Mi sono resa conto che lo tenevo legato a me per non "lasciarlo alle altre"... in quanto so' benissimo (ma non lo volevo ammettere) che cerchera' altro in quanto lui e' cosi'...(tradisce sua moglie da sempre...anche da prima di sposarsi). Capite come ero messa male??


Non eri messa male. Semplicemente ti eri illusa che fosse amore e probabilmente da parte tua lo era anche.
Purtroppo dal di fuori si capiva che per lui non era la stessa cosa.
Adesso cerca di vivere il presente, cerca di lasciarti alle spalle lentamente tutto e ricomincia...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari sbaglio
> ma penso che anche quell'attrazione e passione appaiano più grandi e potenti proprio per svolgere la funzione che che sono destinati a soddisfare


Sai io credo invece che quell'attrazione e quella passione siano veramente così grandi ma che non vadano confuse con altri sentimenti..
il problema secondo me, è che invece troppo spesso si confondono le due cose e poi quando si riapre gli occhi è dura accettare la realtà


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai io credo invece che quell'attrazione e quella passione siano veramente così grandi ma che non vadano confuse con altri sentimenti..
> il problema secondo me, è che invece troppo spesso si confondono le due cose e poi quando si riapre gli occhi è dura accettare la realtà



...gia' e' molto dura...ero proprio convinta anche se spesso ero scostante, nervosa e "strana" nei miei comportamenti ed anche voi lo avevate notato.
Probabilmente dentro di me lo sapevo ma non riuscivo ad ammetterlo.


----------



## Kid (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*
> 
> 
> *perché   ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene,   smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti   togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando   l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte,   rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male.
> *



Non pensare di cavartela così eh... ora ti diamo una ripassata noi perchè non c'hai ascoltati!

Eri pure la favorita per i Tradimento.net Awards 2010 come miglior traditrice... che delusione!

Scherzi a parte, bentornata, meglio tardi che mai. E ora rimettiamoci in carreggiata! :up:


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non pensare di cavartela così eh... ora ti diamo una ripassata noi perchè non c'hai ascoltati!
> 
> Eri pure la favorita per i Tradimento.net Awards 2010 come miglior traditrice... che delusione!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, bentornata, meglio tardi che mai. E ora rimettiamoci in carreggiata! :up:


Hai ragione Kid! Che dire....ci credevo, ci ho riprovato...purtroppo poi mi sono resa conto che non cambiava niente e per di piu' ad essere tornata "indietro", stavo anche peggio di prima. Mi faceva + male che bene.
Non voglio raccontare cosa e' successo, perche' alla fine sono sempre le solite cose.
L'importante e'che ora forse sono + cosciente di quel che e'stato e voglio farmi aiutare e questa volta per davvero.
Lo devo A ME STESSA in primis e alla mia famiglia che, nonostante tutto, ho ancora vicina a me...
A Gennaio inizio la terapia e spero di darvi buone notizie.

Devo ringraziare alcuni che mi hanno aiutato anche "IN PRIVATO", conosciuti qui sul forum e che ancora mi aiutano.
Sono stati determinanti...grazie dal profondo del mio cuore.


----------



## Kid (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Hai ragione Kid! Che dire....ci credevo, ci ho riprovato...purtroppo poi mi sono resa conto che non cambiava niente e per di piu' ad essere tornata "indietro", stavo anche peggio di prima. Mi faceva + male che bene.
> Non voglio raccontare cosa e' successo, perche' alla fine sono sempre le solite cose.
> L'importante e'che ora forse sono + cosciente di quel che e'stato e voglio farmi aiutare e questa volta per davvero.
> Lo devo A ME STESSA in primis e alla mia famiglia che, nonostante tutto, ho ancora vicina a me...
> ...



Molto bene Elisa, in bocca al lupo a te e alla tua famiglia, tifo per voi.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...gia' e' molto dura...ero proprio convinta anche se spesso ero scostante, nervosa e "strana" nei miei comportamenti ed anche voi lo avevate notato.
> Probabilmente *dentro di me lo sapevo ma non riuscivo ad ammetterlo*.


togli il probabilmente

quando si dice "te la racconti" significa proprio questo: "la racconti a te stessa" prima ancora che a chi ti ascolta
e ripetere "lo amo, mi ama, è un grande amore, noi ce la faremo, ..." ecc. ecc.  non serve per convincere chi ascolta ma per sè stessi
e ci rientra anche il dire che l'altro sta agendo in maniera conseguente senza mai dire quel che sta facendo 8c'è sembre un motivo buono per tacere: riservatezza, scaramanzia o altro): non si vuole definire il "cosa" perchè facendolo si metterebbero i puntini sulle i e i trattini delle t ed emergerebbe l'inconsistenza 
ma non si tace tanto per gli altri, quanto per sè stessi


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> togli il probabilmente
> 
> quando si dice "te la racconti" significa proprio questo: "la racconti a te stessa" prima ancora che a chi ti ascolta
> e ripetere "lo amo, mi ama, è un grande amore, noi ce la faremo, ..." ecc. ecc.  non serve per convincere chi ascolta ma per sè stessi
> ...


verissimo. comunque questa volta evitero' di raccontare e parlare male di lui.Alla fine sono stata io a dargli la possibilita' di ferirmi ancora e soprattutto lui e' sempre coerente con i suoi comportamenti: promesse, bugie e tante belle parole...ma senza fatti.
Sono io che volevo vedere quello che non c'era. Quindi e' solo COLPA MIA.
Ora devo capire xche' son diventata cosi' "dipendente"da questa persona, tanto da ridurmi cosi'. Succube ed incapace di vivere la vita che volevo.
Spero che la terapia mi aiutera'.


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai io credo invece che quell'attrazione e quella passione siano veramente così grandi ma che non vadano confuse con altri sentimenti..
> il problema secondo me, è che invece troppo spesso si confondono le due cose e poi quando si riapre gli occhi è dura accettare la realtà


Ciao Farfalla...hai visto? di nuovo qui! Tu come stai?


----------



## francy89 (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> verissimo. comunque questa volta evitero' di raccontare e parlare male di lui.Alla fine sono stata io a dargli la possibilita' di ferirmi ancora e soprattutto lui e' sempre coerente con i suoi comportamenti: promesse, bugie e tante belle parole...ma senza fatti.
> Sono io che volevo vedere quello che non c'era. Quindi e' solo COLPA MIA.
> Ora devo capire xche' son diventata cosi' "dipendente"da questa persona, tanto da ridurmi cosi'. Succube ed incapace di vivere la vita che volevo.
> Spero che la terapia mi aiutera'.


Ciao spero per te che ci riesca...ma a volte non c'è un motivo...perchè ci si innamora di una persona? alcuni possono rispondere per il fisico...altri per il carattere ma alla fine è qualcosa di totalmente indipendente dalla nostra volontà...al cuore non si comanda...e non c'è niente di + vero...quando ci lasciamo trasportare dal nostro istinto e dai nostri sentimenti è come se la ragione non esistesse +...stacchiamo la spia del cervello e vediamo solo le cose belle e le sensazioni meravigliose che ci capitano...capita a tutti...cerca di lasciarti tutto alle spalle e di capire cosa vuoi tu per te stessa in questo momento...una volta che lo capisci concentrati su quello e vedrai che piano piano le cose torneranno apposto...


----------



## tania (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*
> 
> 
> *perché   ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene,   smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti   togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando   l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte,   rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male.
> *


Ciao Elisa... mi spiace ritrovarti così.... 

Una volta toccato il fondo cominci a risalire!!! Ti auguro che il nuovo anno riesca a portarti la serenità che meriti.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Farfalla...hai visto? di nuovo qui! Tu come stai?


Bentornata:up:
Io direi che sto bene.
Se ti riferisci a lui, ci siamo sentiti. Ho avuto tutte le conferme che avevo bisogno di avere e ne sono felice perchè so di non essermi sbagliata. Ora gli sto vicino a distanza, mi auguro il meglio per lui come farebbe una buona amica e spero sempre in un miracolo...
A casa tra alti e bassi ma sono molto più consapevole di quello che voglio quindi diciamo che ci sto lavorando........


----------



## Elisa (27 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa... mi spiace ritrovarti così....
> 
> Una volta toccato il fondo cominci a risalire!!! Ti auguro che il nuovo anno riesca a portarti la serenità che meriti.


ciao Tania grazie. Speriamo bene questa volta.

TU novita'?


----------



## tania (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ciao Tania grazie. Speriamo bene questa volta.
> 
> TU novita'?


Io tutto bene! Sono sempre più consapevole della grande fortuna che ho avuto... ad aver capito "quasi in tempo" cosa cavolo stavo combinando ed essermi fermata... Amo mio marito...alcuni giorni mi sento più merda di altri... ma sto imparando a convivere con la mia faccia allo specchio... Ti auguro di superare la tua dipendenza presto per poter iniziare a ricostruire la tua vita!


----------



## gas (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Semplicemente avevate ragione su tutto...e rieccomi qui!


 Ma ciao Elisa.....
mi dispiace molto......


----------



## Sabina (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*
> 
> 
> *perché   ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene,   smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti   togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando   l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte,   rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male.
> *


Ciao.... sei tornata....


----------



## Sabina (27 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> perchè parlare di vuoto dentro , o di essere stata usata?
> 
> Se tu hai amato quella persona non vedo queste tue mancanze. Quando si ama ci si annienta , quello che pensavo di te già lo scrissi e rimango della mia opinione.
> Sulla terapie e quindi credo che tu parli di psicologia, beh pagare un medico per farti ascoltare ..........., quì è gratuito!


Non e' la stessa cosa....


----------



## Sabina (27 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti non mi posso permettere di pagarne una privata. Vado in un consultorio qui vicino. Spero di trovarmi bene.
> A volte si pensa di amare...ma bisogna vedere se e' amore vero o solo un qualcosa che la mente "crea" per aggrapparsi ad un qualcosa che aiuta a superare i vuoti dentro di noi.
> CIAO E grazie....


L'innamoramento e l'amore partono da noi stessi. Qualcosa nell'altro ci colpisce nelle nostre parti più intime, "ci entra dentro l'anima". Qualcosa che a noi manca? Qualcosa che ci completa? 
Col tempo e con la realtà di tutti i giorni pero' e' possibile "razionalizzare" questo amore. Perché amare e' stare bene con l'altro, condividere obiettivi comuni, essere sinceri sulle proprie intenzioni... volere il bene dell'altro... e volere bene a se stessi anche.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'innamoramento e l'amore partono da noi stessi. Qualcosa nell'altro ci colpisce nelle nostre parti più intime, "ci entra dentro l'anima". Qualcosa che a noi manca? Qualcosa che ci completa?
> Col tempo e con la realtà di tutti i giorni pero' e' possibile "razionalizzare" questo amore. Perché amare e' stare bene con l'altro, condividere obiettivi comuni, essere sinceri sulle proprie intenzioni... volere il bene dell'altro... e volere bene a se stessi anche.


Sei un mito Saby, queste cose me le segno e me le centellino sillaba per sillaba...razionalizzare...vero...struca struca, viene sempre fuori il sugo di un sentimento eh?


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

hai una dipendenza, sei come una drogata, lo hai capito? Bene, questo è solo il primo punto. Adesso? Adesso devi sapere che i drogati che sanno di esserlo a voltge smettono e a volte continuano, ma con la consapevolezza di mandare al verro tutto e tutti.
Auguri alla tua prossima consapevolezza...non so ancora se prenderti sul serio o se te ne tornerai dicendo che lui ti ha dimostrato che.. e pappardella varia.

Il papero al tempo indovinò la cosa, adesso l'anticipo io...lui si rifarà sentire ti prometterà qualcosa con parole diverse e tu gli crederai, perchè così deve andare, perchè sei dipendente da lui, perchè sei solo una drogata, e te lo dice un ex alcolizzato.


----------



## Elisa (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai una dipendenza, sei come una drogata, lo hai capito? Bene, questo è solo il primo punto. Adesso? Adesso devi sapere che i drogati che sanno di esserlo a voltge smettono e a volte continuano, ma con la consapevolezza di mandare al verro tutto e tutti.
> Auguri alla tua prossima consapevolezza...non so ancora se prenderti sul serio o se te ne tornerai dicendo che lui ti ha dimostrato che.. e pappardella varia.
> 
> Il papero al tempo indovinò la cosa, adesso l'anticipo io...lui si rifarà sentire ti prometterà qualcosa con parole diverse e tu gli crederai, perchè così deve andare, perchè sei dipendente da lui, perchè sei solo una drogata, e te lo dice un ex alcolizzato.


Ciao Daniele, hai ragione a non credere in me, visto che e' secoli che dico dico e poi...diciamo che questa volta ho deciso di iniziare una terapia e spero mi aiuti ad essere forte quando le crisi di astinenza saranno forti.
Grazie comunque...


----------



## Elisa (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'innamoramento e l'amore partono da noi stessi. Qualcosa nell'altro ci colpisce nelle nostre parti più intime, "ci entra dentro l'anima". Qualcosa che a noi manca? Qualcosa che ci completa?
> Col tempo e con la realtà di tutti i giorni pero' e' possibile "razionalizzare" questo amore. Perché amare e' stare bene con l'altro, condividere obiettivi comuni, essere sinceri sulle proprie intenzioni... volere il bene dell'altro... e volere bene a se stessi anche.



Ciao Sabina!  E' vero, amore vuol dire volere il bene dell'altro ed essere sinceri...per questo ho mio malgrado capito che non era cosi'. Non puo' essere amore (e lo dico da entrambe le parti) tra me e quell'uomo...per lui perche' non mi rispettava e x me perche' ho smesso di volermi bene (da quando conosco lui)...


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Ma ciao Elisa.....
> mi dispiace molto......


Ti avevo detto più volte alcune cose alle quali tu non volevi credere.
Comunque ora lo hai capito da sola.....


----------



## Elisa (28 Dicembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto più volte alcune cose alle quali tu non volevi credere.
> Comunque ora lo hai capito da sola.....



Ciao Gas! Lo so' ma quando credi di amare cosi' tanto un uomo fai di tutto e soprattutto non vuoi vedere...


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Gas! Lo so' ma quando credi di amare cosi' tanto un uomo fai di tutto e soprattutto non vuoi vedere...


 E' verissimo ciò che dici, condivido.
Però c'erano troppi aspetti che facevano pensare, dal comportamento tenuto da lui in varie situazioni ad altre cose che non sto a scrivere.

Comunque vedrai che riuscirai a dimenticare, capisco che non sia facile, ma ci riuscirai.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, uno psicoterapeuta può essere solo una stampella, la volontà devi mettercela tu! Non ti dirò piùche devi bla bla bla a tuo marito, di lui sinceramente a questo punto deve fottere ben poco a te a lui ed ormai anche a noi, è una vittima della situazione. Tu hai delle mencanze che hai riempito con un rapporto impossibile, sapendo che fosse così perchè entrambi impegnati. pensa questo, quale è la mancanza tua? Non quale è la mancanza di tuo marito verso di te, lui è solo una figura marginale in tutto, ma pensa a te stessa e a cosa manca a te per stare bene...sin da quando eri piccola.


----------



## Elisa (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, uno psicoterapeuta può essere solo una stampella, la volontà devi mettercela tu! Non ti dirò piùche devi bla bla bla a tuo marito, di lui sinceramente a questo punto deve fottere ben poco a te a lui ed ormai anche a noi, è una vittima della situazione. Tu hai delle mencanze che hai riempito con un rapporto impossibile, sapendo che fosse così perchè entrambi impegnati. pensa questo, quale è la mancanza tua? Non quale è la mancanza di tuo marito verso di te, lui è solo una figura marginale in tutto, ma pensa a te stessa e a cosa manca a te per stare bene...sin da quando eri piccola.


Spero che uno specialista possa aiutarmi a capire il vuoto che mi ha fatto arrivare a tanto...
Questa volta Daniele, ho capito alcune cose proprio grazie a mio marito...mi sono sentita una MERDA perche' lui nonostante tutto crede ancora in noi due (e' l'unico uomo che mi abbia mai amata a questo punto!) e io l'ho di nuovo trascurato, gli ho mentito ecc...per uno che mi stava prendene in giro x l'ennesima volta.
E' stato il pensiero di mio marito e quello che stavo facendo (oltre alla delusione per le palle dell'altro) a darmi una scossa.
Pero' mi rendo conto che da sola non ce la faccio e quindi spero che analizzare il perche' sono arrivata a tanto, mi possa aiutare a ritrovare un minimo di serenita' interiore e dunque verso i miei cari.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai una dipendenza, sei come una drogata, lo hai capito? Bene, questo è solo il primo punto. Adesso? Adesso devi sapere che i drogati che sanno di esserlo a voltge smettono e a volte continuano, ma con la consapevolezza di mandare al verro tutto e tutti.
> Auguri alla tua prossima consapevolezza.


Ti quoto e ti faccio quotare.

Aggiungerei inoltre che il _______dipendente (mettere la parola più adatta al posto dei _______) è una persona che riesce a menarsela alla grande. Il primo a sapere che la dipendenza è deleteria è proprio il dipendente stesso...


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Ok, ti sei risvegliata dal sonno, adesso non metterti a dormire ancora. Il tizio tiriamolo via momentaneamente dai tuoi problemi, lui è solo un sintomo. Allora, tuo marito ti ama e tu lo hai tradito, l'altro con cui lo hai tradito hai compreso che non ti ama, quindi pensaci bene, quale potrebbe essere il meccanismo diabolico che ti porta ad amare chi non ti ama (e ti usa) e non chi ti ha dato amore e che un tempo amavi? Penso che forse forse ci sia una piccola vena autolesionistica con l'aggiunta di volontà di sentirti donna nella conquestia di una vetta che non è possibile scalare...ma non perchè troppo alta, ma perchè finta.


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Spero che uno specialista possa aiutarmi *a capire il
> Pero' mi rendo conto che da sola non ce la faccio e quindi spero che analizzare il perche' sono arrivata a tanto, mi possa aiutare a ritrovare un minimo di serenita' interiore e dunque verso i miei cari.




http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Lowen


trova i suoi libri comprali e leggili
ti assicuro che ti darà tante risposte....


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Spero che uno specialista possa aiutarmi a capire il vuoto che mi ha fatto arrivare a tanto...
> Questa volta Daniele, ho capito alcune cose proprio grazie a mio marito...mi sono sentita una MERDA perche' lui nonostante tutto crede ancora in noi due (e' l'unico uomo che mi abbia mai amata a questo punto!) e io l'ho di nuovo trascurato, gli ho mentito ecc...per uno che mi stava prendene in giro x l'ennesima volta.
> E' stato il pensiero di mio marito e quello che stavo facendo (*oltre alla delusione per le palle dell'altro*) a darmi una scossa.
> Pero' mi rendo conto che da sola non ce la faccio e quindi spero che analizzare il perche' sono arrivata a tanto, mi possa aiutare a ritrovare un minimo di serenita' interiore e dunque verso i miei cari.


per "palle", intendi menzogne?
o mancanza di palle?


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per "palle", intendi menzogne?
> o mancanza di palle?


Per me per le menzogne, ma come ben sai Amoremio, anche in passato lei accusava lui di menzogne. Mentre ho paura che le menzogne se le raccontava solo lei. Amore vuol dire stare bene in un rapporto, quando un rapporto è dolore e passione...ok, è il momento di fermarsi e chiudere, penso proprio, quello non è amore, è autodistruzione.


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Spero che uno specialista possa aiutarmi a capire il vuoto che mi ha fatto arrivare a tanto...
> Questa volta Daniele, ho capito alcune cose proprio grazie a mio marito...mi sono sentita una MERDA perche' lui nonostante tutto crede ancora in noi due (e' l'unico uomo che mi abbia mai amata a questo punto!) e io l'ho di nuovo trascurato, gli ho mentito ecc...per uno che mi stava prendene in giro x l'ennesima volta.
> E' stato il pensiero di mio marito e quello che stavo facendo (oltre alla delusione per le palle dell'altro) a darmi una scossa.
> Pero' mi rendo conto che da sola non ce la faccio e quindi spero che analizzare il perche' sono arrivata a tanto, mi possa aiutare a ritrovare un minimo di serenita' interiore e dunque verso i miei cari.


Un BRAVO professionista ti saprà supportare e accompagnare a riappropriarti di te stessa. Tu devi metterci la volontà comunque. 
Tuo marito e' una risorsa per te, prova a riavvicinarti a lui. In fin dei conti cos'è l'amore? E' più amore per te quello che ha dimostrato tuo marito in questi anni o quello che ha dimostrato il tuo amante? Potresti "scoprire" completamente le carte con tuo marito e vedere se potete ancora ricostruire da qui insieme.

Attenta... fra un po' l'altro ritorna alla carica... ti sta lasciando "sbollire"....
Un abbraccio


----------



## xfactor (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un BRAVO professionista ti saprà supportare e accompagnare a riappropriarti di te stessa. Tu devi metterci la volontà comunque.
> Tuo marito e' una risorsa per te, prova a riavvicinarti a lui. In fin dei conti cos'è l'amore? E' più amore per te quello che ha dimostrato tuo marito in questi anni o quello che ha dimostrato il tuo amante? Potresti "scoprire" completamente le carte con tuo marito e vedere se potete ancora ricostruire da qui insieme.
> 
> Attenta... fra un po' l'altro ritorna alla carica... ti sta lasciando "sbollire"....
> Un abbraccio



Ho difficoltà a capire, lei ha fatto il casino e dovrebbe chiedere aiuto al marito per poter capire se si può salvare il tutto? Non ti sembra un pò troppo? Si assuma le propie responsabilità , è da lì che ricomincerà la salita!


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ho difficoltà a capire, lei ha fatto il casino e dovrebbe chiedere aiuto al marito per poter capire se si può salvare il tutto? Non ti sembra un pò troppo? Si assuma le propie responsabilità , è da lì che ricomincerà la salita!


Non chiedere aiuto al marito, ma renderlo partecipe della sua vita emotiva, renderlo cosciente del motivo per cui in questi anni era "lontana"... lui forse già lo immagina. Parlarne a quattr'occhi e' una scelta diversa, e' proprio una base per una ricostruzione... o per una distruzione definitiva del matrimonio. E' una cosa che solo lei può valutare, molto delicata, ma che potrebbe portare ad una crescita sincera del legame col marito.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Parlare/confessare serve solo al traditore, distrugge il tradito. Se una persona è così egocentrica da essere capace di questo che lo faccia, ma non pensi di fare del bene, farà il contrario.


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un BRAVO professionista ti saprà supportare e accompagnare a riappropriarti di te stessa. Tu devi metterci la volontà comunque.
> Tuo marito e' una risorsa per te, prova a riavvicinarti a lui. In fin dei conti cos'è l'amore? E' più amore per te quello che ha dimostrato tuo marito in questi anni o quello che ha dimostrato il tuo amante? Potresti "scoprire" completamente le carte con tuo marito e vedere se potete ancora ricostruire da qui insieme.
> 
> Attenta... fra un po' l'altro ritorna alla carica... ti sta lasciando "sbollire"....
> Un abbraccio



No, no e no! O meglio, se vuoi fai come ho fatto io: racconta una mezza verità. Digli che ti eri invaghita, ma non che avete fatto sesso. E di sicuro non che sei stata bigama per anni... mi raccomando, non fargli questo.

E comunque il mio consiglio è di non dire proprio nulla dell'altro.


----------



## xfactor (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non chiedere aiuto al marito, ma renderlo partecipe della sua vita emotiva, renderlo cosciente del motivo per cui in questi anni era "lontana"... lui forse già lo immagina. Parlarne a quattr'occhi e' una scelta diversa, e' proprio una base per una ricostruzione... o per una distruzione definitiva del matrimonio. E' una cosa che solo lei può valutare, molto delicata, ma che potrebbe portare ad una crescita sincera del legame col marito.




xfactor sposato con sabina e con prole.

sabina dice a xfactor che da un bel pò ha avuto un'amore ,con cui non credo abbiano giocato a tre sette...

xfactor ha due possibilità , o ha una maturità in cui può perdonare tutto, o la prende a calci nel culo e la sbatte fuori di casa. 

è pronta sabina a rischiare? 

ma poi cosa aveva l'altro che io non ho?


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> xfactor sposato con sabina e con prole.
> 
> ...



Un nick migliore. 


:rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, no e no! O meglio, se vuoi fai come ho fatto io: racconta una mezza verità. Digli che ti eri invaghita, ma non che avete fatto sesso. E di sicuro non che sei stata bigama per anni... mi raccomando, non fargli questo.
> 
> E comunque il mio consiglio è di non dire proprio nulla dell'altro.


Lei sa una mezza verità di te... anche tu sai una mezza verità di lei?


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Un nick migliore.
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> xfactor sposato con sabina e con prole.
> 
> ...


Poteva essere una base di partenza se lui sa già qualcosa, sicuramente non raccontando tutto.
Allora, se Sabina avesse le idee chiare su ciò che vuole (e cioè il marito) non racconterebbe nulla e cercherebbe di andare avanti. Se Sabina fosse proprio in crisi con tutto allora aprirebbe il pacco bomba (con le dovute cautele) e sapendo di rischiare tutto...
Cosa manca a xfactor che ha l'altro? Io direi cosa manca a Sabina....


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lei sa una mezza verità di te... anche tu sai una mezza verità di lei?



Io nella verità ci sono finito controvoglia e ti assicuro non è stato divertente. Anche ora che mi ci hai fatto pensare, mi vengono in mente quelle mail... dolorosissime, umilianti, incredibili.


----------



## xfactor (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Poteva essere una base di partenza se lui sa già qualcosa, sicuramente non raccontando tutto.
> Allora, se Sabina avesse le idee chiare su ciò che vuole (e cioè il marito) non racconterebbe nulla e cercherebbe di andare avanti. Se Sabina fosse proprio in crisi con tutto allora aprirebbe il pacco bomba (con le dovute cautele) e sapendo di rischiare tutto...
> Cosa manca a xfactor che ha l'altro? Io direi cosa manca a Sabina....



Alle volte ti odio , ma cosa posso farci ti ho sposato!


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Poteva essere una base di partenza se lui sa già qualcosa, sicuramente non raccontando tutto.
> Allora, se Sabina avesse le idee chiare su ciò che vuole (e cioè il marito) non racconterebbe nulla e cercherebbe di andare avanti. Se Sabina fosse proprio in crisi con tutto allora aprirebbe il pacco bomba (con le dovute cautele) e sapendo di rischiare tutto...
> Cosa manca a xfactor che ha l'altro? *Io direi cosa manca a Sabina....*


è giusto

cosa le manca?

e se non le mancasse nulla?
o se la coppia non è mai stata tale da poterle dare quel che le manca?
o se la mancanza fosse sua propria e non della coppia?

senza contare che elisa ha sempre detto che il marito sostanzialmente "sapeva"
io ho sempre pensato che se la raccontasse
ma se il marito avesse tirato avanti (senza sapere che lei non solo andava a letto con un altro ma che addirittura se ne riteneva innamorata e che conduceva una coppia parallela) nella speranza che fosse una "crisi di crescita" destinata a passare, quanto ci metterebbe a fare 2+2 ?  quanto dolore gli provocherebbe?


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sei stata con un altro uomo, hai vissuto con lui momenti di vera passione (parole tue).
Tu lo ami e lui ti ama a suo modo e sta sistemando le cose a casa per andare a vivere con me, lo ha anche detto a sua moglie (sempre parole tue).

Per cui mi viene da pensare che per anni non hai amato tuo marito e sei stata con lui per una questione di comodo aspettando che "il tuo amante" si decidesse. 

Ora hai riscontrato per l'ennesima volta che le sue, sono solo parole e che non andrà mai via di casa.....
Per cui cerchi di ricostruire con tuo marito, ciò che negli anni hai man mano distrutto...

La mia domanda è:
se hai avuto un amante per anni e con il quale hai tradito tuo marito, perchè ricominciare con lui?


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è giusto
> 
> cosa le manca?
> 
> ...


anch'io penso che se l'è sempre raccontata e che suo marito non sapeva assolutamente che andava a letto con un altro. Il tutto nella speranza e a volte consapevolezza che l'amante sarebbe andato a vivere con lei.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Sei stata con un altro uomo, hai vissuto con lui momenti di vera passione (parole tue).
> Tu lo ami e lui ti ama a suo modo e sta sistemando le cose a casa per andare a vivere con me, lo ha anche detto a sua moglie (sempre parole tue).
> 
> Per cui mi viene da pensare che per anni non hai amato tuo marito e sei stata con lui per una questione di comodo aspettando che "il tuo amante" si decidesse.
> ...


 
forse perchè, forse, nello stesso modo in cui s'è raccontata il grande amore dell'amante e per l'amante, potrebbe essersi raccontata il disamore per il marito in quanto strumentale al primo?


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse perchè, forse, nello stesso modo in cui s'è raccontata il grande amore dell'amante e per l'amante, potrebbe essersi raccontata il disamore per il marito in quanto strumentale al primo?


Mah, penso che affermare di essere amati da un uomo che ti scrive "sei la mia droga" non credo che questa persona ti ami veramente perchè:
perchè se ti ama veramente, non vuole perderti!
perchè se ti ama veramente, non dice che sei la sua droga, perchè la droga non la si ama ma la si desidera in quanto ti fa provare sensazioni momentanee!
perchè se ti ama veramente, viene a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto!
perchè una persona che ama ti cerca anche nei giorni festivi!
perchè........
perchè.........


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Mah, penso che affermare di essere amati da un uomo che ti scrive "sei la mia droga" non credo che questa persona ti ami veramente perchè:
> perchè se ti ama veramente, non vuole perderti!
> perchè se ti ama veramente, non dice che sei la sua droga, perchè la droga non la si ama ma la si desidera in quanto ti fa provare sensazioni momentanee!
> perchè se ti ama veramente, viene a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto!
> ...


Ma è così semplice, non capisco... L'amore richiede esclusività. Semplicemente se ami una persona non sei disposto a dividerla con un altro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

insomma che il marito è un inconsapevole ruota di scorta e i figli non sono stati la motivazione per smettere;
ha scelto l'amante e lei ha dovuto suo malgrado accettare


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma che il marito è un inconsapevole ruota di scorta e i figli non sono stati la motivazione per smettere;
> ha scelto l'amante e lei ha dovuto suo malgrado accettare



:unhappy: 

No dai, cerchiamo di vedere il lato positivo della cosa.

Sembra finita la sua vacua e deleteria storia clandestina. Ripartiamo da qui, poi vedremo che ruolo potrà avere ancora quel povero cristo di marito nella sua vita.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Mah, penso che *affermare di essere amati da un uomo che ti scrive "sei la mia droga*" non credo che questa persona ti ami veramente perchè:
> perchè se ti ama veramente, non vuole perderti!
> perchè se ti ama veramente, non dice che sei la sua droga, perchè la droga non la si ama ma la si desidera in quanto ti fa provare sensazioni momentanee!
> perchè se ti ama veramente, viene a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto!
> ...


fa parte del raccontarsela standard

ma quel che dicevo io è una cosa un po' diversa


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma che il marito è un inconsapevole ruota di scorta e i figli non sono stati la motivazione per smettere;
> ha scelto l'amante e lei ha dovuto suo malgrado accettare


Secondo me, quando l'astinenza da lui avrà creato quel tale vuoto intestinale, se ne rifarà un'altra dose.......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Secondo me, quando l'astinenza da lui avrà creato quel tale vuoto intestinale, se ne rifarà un'altra dose.......................................................................................................................................................


 mi auguro di no


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro di no


Le ricadute sono state veramente tante


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Diventa diffcile crederle..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma è così semplice, non capisco... L'amore richiede esclusività. Semplicemente se ami una persona non sei disposto a dividerla con un altro.


 :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma che il marito è un inconsapevole ruota di scorta e i figli non sono stati la motivazione per smettere;
> ha scelto l'amante e lei ha dovuto suo malgrado accettare


 
può anche essere

ma qui, secondo me, rileva poco

quel che elisa deve fare è distruggere l'immagine che si è costruita di sè 

questa immagine autolesionista che contro ogni evidenza la vedeva protagonista non di una vita reale con i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, ma di un grande amore contrastato 
ricordate la sua fase aggressiva?
molti di noi hanno fatto parte (sempre secondo lei) di quel mondo che la contrastava e contro cui lei recitava (a beneficio soprattutto di sè stessa) il ruolo dell'eroina che difendeva quell'amore

la prima domanda che dovrebbe porsi è se è in grado di cambiare il suo ruolo dopo averlo recitato per tanto tempo
la risposta è tutt'altro che scontata: quel ruolo soddisfaceva un'esigenza forte, altrimenti non sarebbe riuscita a reggerlo, di fronte a sè stessa, per così tanto tempo nonostante la scenografia cascasse da tutte le parti


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> forse perchè, forse, nello stesso modo in cui s'è raccontata il grande amore dell'amante e per l'amante, potrebbe essersi raccontata il disamore per il marito in quanto strumentale al primo?


L'illusione di amare l'amante può averla portata a credere di non amare il marito xchè convinta di non potere amare entrambi


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2010)

Prima di rispondere mi sono andato a leggere i vari thread sulla storia di Elisa....una faticaccia. 

Questo ennesimo thread, al buon vecchio Tubarao sembra, bene o male, un qualcosa di già visto, la logica continuazione dei precedenti...

Le ultime quotazioni SNAI mi danno un ritorno del e con l'amante prima di primavera quotato a 1.20 (giochi 1 euro vinci 20 centesimi)....quota bassissima.

La vita dei ______dipendenti è costellata da questi vai e vieni....oggi un uomo nuovo, domani con la pera nel braccio, e dopodomani di nuovo un uomo diverso....il ciclo s'interrompe di solito quando arriva il momento in cui se la vede brutta brutta brutta e realizza: "..zzo...mi sà che questa è l'ultima pera che il fato mi concede"...se ha la fortuna di vivere a quel momento allora può essere che si riprenda....


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

sono per il perdono quando ne vale la pena e _l'ostacolo_ è stato superato ... metabolizzato dal traditore e tradito.
quando rimane questo rimpianto in sospeso e non c'è stata la vera volontà di troncare in nome dell'unione e della famiglia...rimango scettica sulla validità del futuro di questa unione (ovviamente parlo del matrimonio)


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima di rispondere mi sono andato a leggere i vari thread sulla storia di Elisa....una faticaccia.
> 
> Questo ennesimo thread, al buon vecchio Tubarao sembra, bene o male, un qualcosa di già visto, la logica continuazione dei precedenti...
> 
> ...



Ma ROTFL! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> L'illusione di amare l'amante può averla portata a credere di non amare il marito xchè convinta di non potere amare entrambi


 penso che spesso esista un'insoddisfazione di base che nessun amante sarà in grado di colmare e che ha come unica certezza la mancanza di amore per il coniuge


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Che non sia piuttosto la necessità di un'evasione dalla solita routine?
Per cui sicuramente un'illusione di amare?
oppure un'estasi data dal momento in cui ci fà la...pera?


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono per il perdono quando ne vale la pena e _l'ostacolo_ è stato superato ... metabolizzato dal traditore e tradito.
> *quando rimane questo rimpianto in sospeso e non c'è stata la vera volontà di troncare* in nome dell'unione e della famiglia...rimango scettica sulla validità del futuro di questa unione (ovviamente parlo del matrimonio)


:up: Se vivi questa troncatura come una rinuncia ci ricadi sicura sicura!!! Devi volerlo perchè lo ritieni giusto per te e per la tua famiglia... deve essere una scelta consapevole, non subita... se rimane il rimpianto rimane la voglia e come ci sei caduta una volta ci puoi cadere all'infinito!


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> può anche essere
> 
> ma qui, secondo me, rileva poco
> 
> ...


 
aggiungo un'altra cosa

continuiamo, anche per garbo, a parlare di amore di elisa per l'amante, un amore percepito, sballato o confuso o altro

ma...
questo post 


Elisa ha detto:


> Mi sono resa conto che lo tenevo legato a me per non "lasciarlo alle altre"... in quanto so' benissimo (ma non lo volevo ammettere) che cerchera' altro in quanto lui e' cosi'...(tradisce sua moglie da sempre...anche da prima di sposarsi). Capite come ero messa male??


a voi parla d'amore?

a me no 

a me pare una scelta compulsiva, ossessiva, di chi pensa di aver puntato sulò cavallo sbagliato e non pensa di poter cambiare puntata


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Che non sia piuttosto la necessità di un'evasione dalla solita routine?
> Per cui sicuramente un'illusione di amare?
> oppure un'estasi data dal momento in cui ci fà la...pera?



Che tutti gli amanti del mondo siano una mera illusione, è una cosa appurata statisticamente e scientificamente.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Dicembre 2010)

per tubarao

dopo l'elimina code, anche la gestione del punto SNAI :carneval:


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aggiungo un'altra cosa
> 
> continuiamo, anche per garbo, a parlare di amore di elisa per l'amante, un amore percepito, sballato o confuso o altro
> 
> ...


Uhmmmmm.......


----------



## gas (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per tubarao
> 
> dopo l'elimina code, anche la gestione del punto SNAI :carneval:


Io sto allo sportello...


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aggiungo un'altra cosa
> 
> continuiamo, anche per garbo, a parlare di amore di elisa per l'amante, un amore percepito, sballato o confuso o altro
> 
> ...


forse pensava, sperava, di riuscire a cambiarlo... di essere lei quella che l'avrebbe reso per sempre fedele a lei stessa!


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> forse pensava, sperava, di riuscire a cambiarlo... di essere lei quella che l'avrebbe reso per sempre fedele a lei stessa!


bella stronzata...già pesante per una donna libera, figuriamoci con una sposata "felicemente sposata" con tanto di prole


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Io voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di Elisa dopo aver letto Amoremio che per me ha scritto quanto di più vero. Lei si è gettata sul cavallo perdente non credendo di poter cambiare puntata, lei si è genttata sull'amante per possessività, per gelosia, non per amore. Purtroppo la gelosia è come una droga, è il loro rapporto e in quanto questo concordo con turabao sulle puntate, ma anche che dopo varie ricadute Elisa potrebbe uscirne. 
Scusami Elisa se non ti credo, ma  quello che scrivevi era davvero da eroina di romanzetti Harmony   erano frasi orribili.
Se il tizio ha tradito sempre la moglie anche prima di sposarsi potresti chiederti solo una cosa...ma lui tradisce perchè non l'ama o tradisce per tradire? La seconda è l'opzione valida.
Adesso un consiglio Elisa, tanto siamo su internet evita di dire cose come "non posso qui e non posso dire là" se vuoi dire una cosa dilla...internet è troppo grande per riconoscere quella persona li...ed anche se fosse riconosciuta non ti dovrebbe iportare minimamente.
Adesso guarisci, va! Poi vedrai che fare della tua vita.


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> forse pensava, sperava, di riuscire a cambiarlo... di essere lei quella che l'avrebbe reso per sempre fedele a lei stessa!



Se ha tradito la moglie,colei a cui lui a giurato amore e fedeltà davanti al altare 
la donna con cui a generato dei figli..

pensi che l'amante non faccia la stessa fine?

pensi davvero che il "lupo" il vizio lo possa perdere?

Ah... non credo proprio....

Oggi è Elisa e domani sarà Angela ....ma lui sarà sempre lui


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella stronzata...già pesante per una donna libera, figuriamoci con una sposata "felicemente sposata" con tanto di prole


Non ti dico che sia una cosa normale, ma nel corso della sua storia non credi possa anche inconsciamente averlo pensato? Xchè puntare il discorso sul non volerlo lasciare ad altre, sul fatto che ha sempre tradito la moglie, anche prima del matrimonio? A me ha fatto pensare questa "missione crocerossina".


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Se ha tradito la moglie,colei a cui lui a giurato amore e fedeltà davanti al altare
> la donna con cui a generato dei figli..
> 
> pensi che l'amante non faccia la stessa fine?
> ...


Io credo che lui non smetterà mai di tradire, ti quoto in pieno, ma secondo me lei sperava di farlo cambiare


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io voglio spezzare una lancia a favore di Elisa dopo aver letto Amoremio che per me ha scritto quanto di più vero. Lei si è gettata sul cavallo perdente non credendo di poter cambiare puntata, lei si è genttata sull'amante per possessività, per gelosia, non per amore. Purtroppo la gelosia è come una droga, è il loro rapporto e in quanto questo concordo con turabao sulle puntate, ma anche che dopo varie ricadute Elisa potrebbe uscirne.
> Scusami Elisa se non ti credo, ma quello che scrivevi era davvero da eroina di romanzetti Harmony  erano frasi orribili.
> Se il tizio ha tradito sempre la moglie anche prima di sposarsi potresti chiederti solo una cosa...ma lui tradisce perchè non l'ama o tradisce per tradire? La seconda è l'opzione valida.
> Adesso un consiglio Elisa, tanto siamo su internet evita di dire cose come "non posso qui e non posso dire là" se vuoi dire una cosa dilla...internet è troppo grande per riconoscere quella persona li...ed anche se fosse riconosciuta non ti dovrebbe iportare minimamente.
> Adesso guarisci, va! Poi vedrai che fare della tua vita.


 scusa se te lo dico ma questa ti fa direttamente perdere il posto come  cattivissimo dell'anno.:mrgreen:
non sono d'accordo ma mi piace leggerti moderato e tollerante :thankyou:


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Io credo che lui non smetterà mai di tradire, ti quoto in pieno, ma secondo me lei sperava di farlo cambiare



A parte il fatto, pensare di poter cambiare una persona 
sia una cosa da poco intelligenti ....


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma questa ti fa direttamente perdere il posto come  cattivissimo dell'anno.:mrgreen:
> non sono d'accordo ma mi piace leggerti moderato e tollerante :thankyou:



Ha fatto "senso" pure a me... lucido, esplicito, moderato. Insomma, non ti darò più il mio voto agli Awards!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2010)

Provate a pensare, ognuno di voi, dove eravate cinque anni fa, cosa facevate, magari avevate un lavoro diverso, magari nel frattempo avete cambiato casa, qualcuno nel frattempo ha visto i propri figli crescere.....è un bel pò di tempo vero ??? Ecco, questa storia è iniziata cinque anni fa e, fra prendersi e lasciarsi, è arrivata fino ad oggi: è una vera e propria vita parallela; fra qualche mese uno dei due sentirà di nuovo la mancanza della routine della vita parallela (suona strano vero ?) e ritornerà all'attacco e...

Mi dispiace, ma credo che un ciclo del genere si possa interrompere solo con l'esplosione di una bomba atomica nella vita di uno dei due.....sperando che riescano a sopravvivere all'esplosione....


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> A parte il fatto, pensare di poter cambiare una persona
> sia una cosa da poco intelligenti ....


hai ragione non è intelligente, ma chi tradisce (ed io sono stata una traditrice) si fa tanti "film" nella testa pur di giustificare il proprio comportamento... e questo ti sembra intelligente? eppure non possiamo farne a meno... parliamo di amore quì, amore là.... siamo "accecati" e "stupidi"!


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Provate a pensare, ognuno di voi, dove eravate cinque anni fa, cosa facevate, magari avevate un lavoro diverso, magari nel frattempo avete cambiato casa, qualcuno nel frattempo ha visto i propri figli crescere.....è un bel pò di tempo vero ??? Ecco, questa storia è iniziata cinque anni fa e, fra prendersi e lasciarsi, è arrivata fino ad oggi: è una vera e propria vita parallela; fra qualche mese uno dei due sentirà di nuovo la mancanza della routine della vita parallela (suona strano vero ?) e ritornerà all'attacco e...però questa volta sarà diverso.....
> 
> Mi dispiace, ma credo che un ciclo del genere si possa interrompere solo con l'esplosione di una bomba atomica nella vita di uno dei due.....sperando che riescano a sopravvivere all'esplosione....



Premessa: io spero per Elisa che sia davvero la volta buona per chiudere questa maledetta storia.

Ma se dovesse malauguratamente ricaderci... giuro che rintraccerò il marito di Elisa e lo riempiirò di botte finchè non si darà una svegliata!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Premessa: io spero per Elisa che sia davvero la volta buona per chiudere questa maledetta storia.
> 
> Ma se dovesse malauguratamente ricaderci... giuro che rintraccerò il marito di Elisa e lo riempiirò di botte finchè non si darà una svegliata!


Io lo tengo e tu gli meni ?  E poi facciamo cambio però.

Scherzi a parte, questa volta un piccolo lumicino di speranza c'è, credo. E' stato acceso, il lumicino, dal fatto che questa volta, rispetto alla rottura precedente, lei sembra non avere certezze di riuscita...Il thread precedente era un'infarcitura di "E' finita", questo è cominciato invece con una richiesta d'aiuto (l'analista)...e ciò mi sembra una buona cosa....


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> scusami, non ricordo la tua storia, ma chi ha tradito sa quanti "film" ci facciamo nella testa pur di giustificare il nostro comportamento... ti sembra una cosa intelligente? eppure non possiamo farne a meno... parliamo di amore quì, amore là....



Appunto per l'esperienza che ho vissuto e che sto vivendo tuttora 
primo ti ribadisco che  tentare di cambiare una persona oltre ad essere da poco intelligenti e anche sbagliato

il secondo capisco benissimo le scuse ed i "film" che si costruiscono i traditori 
per giustificare i loro comportamenti ...

ma c'è da dire che sono loro stessi a voler vivere in questa situazione ...

quando basterebbe solo parlare con il proprio/a compagno/a dei problemi che ha ....
invece di infilarsi nel letto di un altra persona ....


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Appunto per l'esperienza che ho vissuto e che sto vivendo tuttora
> primo ti ribadisco che  tentare di cambiare una persona oltre ad essere da poco intelligenti e anche sbagliato
> 
> il secondo capisco benissimo le scuse ed i "film" che si costruiscono i traditori
> ...


siamo dei grandissimi str***i e nessuno lo mette in dubbio, non solo non vado fiera di ciò che ho fatto ma potessi tornare indietro ti assicuro che non lo rifarei... e non lo dico perchè sono stata "beccata", anzi ho avuto fortuna xchè non è successo... io l'ho capito troppo tardi che potevo parlare con mio marito invece di cercare altrove, sono stata egoista ed ho scelto la via più comoda per me... ma ti scatta un meccanismo assurdo in testa.. saremo persone tendenzialmente bastarde... non tutti scelgono di tradire, ma non tutti sono traditori seriali!


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Oddio, Kid, come posso fare per riguadagnarmi il tuo voto???? Posso chiamare laida sgualdrina chiunque tu voglia :carneval:, oppure viscido uomo con il pene flaccido a qualunque traditore tu voglia, io non ho limiti alle scudisciate che posso dare, ma assurdo ma vero qui vedo davvero una persona con problemi...e davvero non c'è bisogno di aggiungere letame su letame, che dici???
Nel resto dei post non temere, vedrai letame su letame come Daniele è felice sempre di mettere.


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> siamo dei grandissimi str***i e nessuno lo mette in dubbio, non solo non vado fiera di ciò che ho fatto ma potessi tornare indietro ti assicuro che non lo rifarei... e non lo dico perchè sono stata "beccata", anzi ho avuto fortuna xchè non è successo... io l'ho capito troppo tardi che potevo parlare con mio marito invece di cercare altrove, sono stata egoista ed ho scelto la via più comoda per me... ma ti scatta un meccanismo assurdo in testa.. saremo persone tendenzialmente bastarde... non tutti scelgono di tradire, ma non tutti sono traditori seriali!




Non è un discorso di essere stronzi o meno,oppure bastardi o meno...

qui è un discorso di mancato coraggio (lo definisco cosi) e di sincerità...

andare davanti alla persona con qui si è diviso il letto per anni e si è generato dei figli, e parlarli a cuore aperto e raccontarli i problemi e le paure 
con dignità ...non metterebbe in crisi un matrimonio oppure una convivenza 
anzi se si ha la volontà i problemi si superano se no la decisione deve esse presa dai diretti interessati e non perché si è spinti da un motivo che si trova al di fuori della relazione.


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Non è un discorso di essere stronzi o meno,oppure bastardi o meno...
> 
> qui è un discorso di mancato coraggio (lo definisco cosi) e di sincerità...
> 
> ...


fino a 2 anni fa anche io dicevo le tue stesse identiche cose... poi sono caduta... in basso! Hai ragione, tanta tanta ragione!


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> fino a 2 anni fa anche io dicevo le tue stesse identiche cose... poi sono caduta... in basso! Hai ragione, tanta tanta ragione!



Non nego di aver avuto tane,tantissime possibilità di tradire il mio compagno
ho avuto(e ho) dei corteggiatori ed anche assidui ...

ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno per un attimo ti tradire il mio compagno...mai....


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oddio, Kid, come posso fare per riguadagnarmi il tuo voto???? Posso chiamare laida sgualdrina chiunque tu voglia :carneval:, oppure viscido uomo con il pene flaccido a qualunque traditore tu voglia, io non ho limiti alle scudisciate che posso dare, ma assurdo ma vero qui vedo davvero una persona con problemi...e davvero non c'è bisogno di aggiungere letame su letame, che dici???
> Nel resto dei post non temere, vedrai letame su letame come Daniele è felice sempre di mettere.



:up:

Ok, ma non esagerare dai...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Non è un discorso di essere stronzi o meno,oppure bastardi o meno...
> 
> qui è un discorso di mancato coraggio (lo definisco cosi) e di sincerità...
> 
> ...


 
Spesso non hai problemi o forse li hai (ma non è lui il problema) e non te ne accorgi....quindi non hai nulla da dire al tuo compagno, niente da chiarire niente da risolvere.
E' più facile (per me è stato così) che dopo senti il bisogno di un confronto e di un dialogo


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> fino a 2 anni fa anche io dicevo le tue stesse identiche cose... poi sono caduta... in basso! Hai ragione, tanta tanta ragione!



Ti quoto... dirò di più: tradire era quanto di più lontano avrei potuto attuare, considerati i miei principi morali.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti quoto... dirò di più: tradire era quanto di più lontano avrei potuto attuare, considerati i miei principi morali.


e io quoto te


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti quoto... dirò di più: tradire era quanto di più lontano avrei potuto attuare, considerati i miei principi morali.


Ok, allora la prossima volta ti vedremo operato e con un nuovo nome femminile???


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Non nego di aver avuto tane,tantissime possibilità di tradire il mio compagno
> ho avuto(e ho) dei corteggiatori ed anche assidui ...
> 
> ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno per un attimo ti tradire il mio compagno...mai....


anche io ero sicura e declamavo che non l'avrei mai tradito... e poi mi è capitata la possibilità nel momento sbagliato! Non esistono certezze assolute...


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, allora la prossima volta ti vedremo operato e con un nuovo nome femminile???


Stica!


----------



## Kid (28 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> e io quoto te


E' sempre un piacere essere quotato da te Farfallina! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Non esistono certezze assolute... solo una!


Più che altro non esistono compromessi grandi o piccoli, c'è solo il primo che si accetta con l'illusione che sia anche l'ultimo...Finche si smette di contarli..


Pssssttt....Ovviamente è una citazione e non farina del mio sacco....che poi Minerva mi cazzia :mrgreen:
*
*


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro non esistono compromessi grandi o piccoli, c'è solo il primo che si accetta con l'illusione che sia anche l'ultimo...Finche si smette di contarli..
> 
> 
> Pssssttt....Ovviamente è una citazione e non farina del mio sacco....che poi Minerva mi cazzia :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> anche io ero sicura e declamavo che non l'avrei mai tradito... e poi mi è capitata la possibilità nel momento sbagliato! Non esistono certezze assolute...


Quoto anche te:up:
Se c'è una cosa che il mio tradimento mi ha insegnato è a non avere più certezze....Ho smesso di guardarmi intorno vedere certi comportamenti ed averela certezza che non potrei agire nello stesso modo


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

*fabio volo a parte*



tania ha detto:


>


francamente non mi ricordo di averlo mai corretto...tu che ridi  puoi gentilmente rendermi edotta ?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> francamente non mi ricordo di averlo mai corretto...tu che ridi  puoi gentilmente rendermi edotta ?



Easy Minerva; non lo hai mai fatto ovviamente, mi era solo tornato in mente di quando intervenisti in quel thread dove si parlava di Lisistrata e io dissi di esserne a conoscenza per averne letto in un libro di De Crescenzo e non per effetivamente conoscere la commedia.....tutto quà....era una semplice battuta


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> francamente non mi ricordo di averlo mai corretto...tu che ridi  puoi gentilmente rendermi edotta ?


scusa, non stavo ridendo di te ma della battuta fatta da Tubarao che precisava che non era farina del suo sacco... e mi sembrava carina la faccina che ride...


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> scusa, non stavo ridendo di te ma della battuta fatta da Tubarao che precisava che non era farina del suo sacco... e mi sembrava carina la faccina che ride...


 occhio che ti pigio per uso improprio di faccette:mrgreen:


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> occhio che ti pigio per uso improprio di faccette:mrgreen:


ehm... lo ammetto...  nonostante sia un pò che scrivo quì sono ancora ignorante su tante cose... che vuol dire ti pigio?


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Alle volte ti odio , ma cosa posso farci ti ho sposato!


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> ehm... lo ammetto...  nonostante sia un pò che scrivo quì sono ancora ignorante su tante cose... che vuol dire ti pigio?


 e che ne so.... non lo faccio maiazzo:


----------



## tania (28 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che ne so.... non lo faccio maiazzo:


:thinking:


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Se ha tradito la moglie,colei a cui lui a giurato amore e fedeltà davanti al altare
> la donna con cui a generato dei figli..
> 
> pensi che l'amante non faccia la stessa fine?
> ...


Se e' per questo anche lei e' un'amante e potrebbe rifare la stessa cosa.... ma non e' matematico....


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Non è un discorso di essere stronzi o meno,oppure bastardi o meno...
> 
> qui è un discorso di mancato coraggio (lo definisco cosi) e di sincerità...
> 
> ...


A volte non e' solo questione di "problemi" da affrontare con il proprio partner.... la questione e' più complessa.


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> siamo dei grandissimi str***i e nessuno lo mette in dubbio, non solo non vado fiera di ciò che ho fatto ma potessi tornare indietro ti assicuro che non lo rifarei... e non lo dico perchè sono stata "beccata", anzi ho avuto fortuna xchè non è successo... io l'ho capito troppo tardi che potevo parlare con mio marito invece di cercare altrove, sono stata egoista ed ho scelto la via più comoda per me... ma ti scatta un meccanismo assurdo in testa.. saremo persone tendenzialmente bastarde... non tutti scelgono di tradire, ma non tutti sono traditori seriali!


Ecco, per me non c'è niente di peggio di dire "se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei". Se in un certo momento della mia vita ho fatto una scelta significa che la ritenevo giusta per com'ero allora. Se non avessi fatto quell'esperienza non sarei quella di oggi... IO SONO CIO' CHE HO VISSUTO.


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Non nego di aver avuto tane,tantissime possibilità di tradire il mio compagno
> ho avuto(e ho) dei corteggiatori ed anche assidui ...
> 
> ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno per un attimo ti tradire il mio compagno...mai....


Anche io mai in 20 anni sempre con lui....


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spesso non hai problemi o forse li hai (ma non è lui il problema) e non te ne accorgi....quindi non hai nulla da dire al tuo compagno, niente da chiarire niente da risolvere.
> E' più facile (per me è stato così) che dopo senti il bisogno di un confronto e di un dialogo


:up:
Sono d'accordo con te


----------



## clasat (28 Dicembre 2010)

*nel bene e nel male*



Elisa ha detto:


> *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*
> 
> 
> *perché ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene, smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte, rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male. *


in fatti rinunciare ad amare può far male ed ancor di + sapendo che la donna che ami..ti ama... 
mai si dovrebbe perdere il vizio anzi si dovrebbe percepire quale sia il punto giusto per star bene....quindi mai toccare il fondo!!:rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche io mai in 20 anni sempre con lui....



Donde trovo la tua storia? Mi metti il link? Intanto preparo cena amore!


----------



## xfactor (28 Dicembre 2010)

non ricordo chi lo disse ma dopo aver letto mi vien da riportare le parole


..... quando son stufo della solita minestra e voglio qualche cosa di nuovo torno da mia moglie o marito!


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spesso non hai problemi o forse li hai (ma non è lui il problema) e non te ne accorgi....quindi non hai nulla da dire al tuo compagno, niente da chiarire niente da risolvere.
> E' più facile (per me è stato così) che dopo senti il bisogno di un confronto e di un dialogo



Tradire per riempire il vuoto che sia ha dentro....

far soffrire qualcuno solo perché il problema sei te?

questo è egoismo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma è così semplice, non capisco... *L'amore richiede esclusività*. Semplicemente se ami una persona non sei disposto a dividerla con un altro.



OMG !                  

Certo che anche voi ve la raccontate....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Tradire per riempire il vuoto che sia ha dentro....
> 
> far soffrire qualcuno solo perché il problema sei te?
> 
> questo è egoismo...


Mai detto il contrario e non sono orgogliosa di questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> hai ragione *non è intelligente*, ma chi tradisce (ed io sono stata una traditrice) si fa tanti "film" nella testa pur di giustificare il proprio comportamento... e questo ti sembra intelligente? eppure non possiamo farne a meno... parliamo di amore quì, amore là.... *siamo "accecati" e "stupidi"*!


Ti chiedo la decenza di parlare per te.

Il fatto che tu sia stata una traditrice non significa che sei stata tutti i traditori di questo mondo.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Chiara, in modo diverso...tutti i traditori però sono stupid, ma questa mia affermazione potrebbe creare dello scompiglio, ma di certo e questo non si può concordare con me che chi tradisce è un vile codardo, che non è capace di fare scelte mettendoci la faccia. Cosa crea questo? Decisamente poco onore in queste persone che saranno anche belle persone quanto vuoi ma sono...inaffidabili ed incapaci di mantenere la parola data.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai detto il contrario e non sono orgogliosa di questo.


Farfalla, questa frase l'ho sentita dalla mia ex, sai? Lei non ne sarà orgogliosa ma ci vive tanto bene comunque, quindi inzio a pensare che non essere fieri di una cosa rende comunque l'uomo libero di dimenticarsene, no?


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> pensare che non essere feri di una cosa rende comunque l'uomo libero di dimenticarsene, no?



Direi che se ne dimenticano ben presto per non dire subito...


----------



## astonished (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ecco, per me non c'è niente di peggio di dire "se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei". *Se in un certo momento della mia vita ho fatto una scelta significa che la ritenevo giusta per com'ero allora. Se non avessi fatto quell'esperienza non sarei quella di oggi... IO SONO CIO' CHE HO VISSUTO.*


Ecco, quello che dici è sacrosanto: ma sappi che qualora tuo marito venisse a sapere è proprio per affermazioni come queste che non ti perdonerebbe mai. Lo so è stupido, quello che dici ha un fondo di verità ma un marito tradito vuol vedere un mininmo di pentimento nella compagna che lo ha tradito ed in questo senso frasi del genere non aiutano perchè "giustamente" se a posteriori ti senti maurata da una esperienza simile ne vai anche orgogliosa ma quale uomo può accettare che la propria moglie cresca grazie all'esperienza avuta con un'altro uomo? Qui siamo nel camo dei sentimenti: sotto il profilo razionale il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza ma sul piano emotivo è uno sconquasso per chi si sente dire una cosa del genere. parlo per esperienza diretta e vissuta, so quel che dico. Questa è stata una delle affermazioni che ha sancito la chiusura del mio matrimonio insieme all'atteggiamento fiero ed orgoglioso che ne era accompagnatore dopo la confessione da parte della mia ex-moglie. C'è da dire però che grazie a questa affermazione da parte di Lei, che ha denotato una presa di coscienza da parte di entrambi sul reale stato delle cose, che nessuno dei due porta rimpianti nè rimorsi.

Ciao.

PS
Piccolo OT Per TUBARAO: PE e tu sai a cosa rispondo


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina, hai mai pensato che una tua scelta di un tempo fosse un errore dovuto o alla troppa fretta o alla troppa stupidità del momento? Sai, con un poco più di calma molte azioni fatte si rifarebbero diverse, io ad esempio non avrei reagito come un signore al tradimento della mia ex...anche se sarei andato a spataccarmi con la macchina avrei preso le valige e salutando amabilmente lei ed i genitori me e sarei andato via...alle 10 di sera. Questo avrebbe fatto discutere un poco, però sarebbe probabile una mia dipartita.


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Tradire per riempire il vuoto che sia ha dentro....
> 
> far soffrire qualcuno solo perché il problema sei te?
> 
> questo è egoismo...


Può arrivare un momento della tua vita in cui dopo aver dato tanto a tanti, ti senti come "satura", stanca, esausta... tanto da desiderare la solitudine, ma non per un giorno o due. Ma sai che da li' non puoi scappare. Non sto cercando di giustificare il tradimento, ma ci sono dei comportamenti "egoisti" che possono esserlo meno di altri. Anche avere bisogno dell'altro e' egoismo, e' tutto incentrato sempre intorno a noi stessi, dipende tutto dal punto di vista. Purtroppo nessuno appartiene a nessuno e noi apparteniamo solo a noi stessi.


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> io ad esempio non avrei reagito come un signore al tradimento della mia ex...



Be' io invece ho reagito da signora al tradimento del mio compagno
mentre lui mi pugnalava io non facevo altro che ascoltarlo ...niente scene di vestiti buttati fuori dal balcone oppure gridi e scenate di vario genere ... 

e da quello che ho capito mi ha tradita perché io non sono sensibile ...a dette sue ...

io che in quel momento ero impegnata a tirar fuori la mia azienda dalla crisi ,che in ogni caso lui non fu mai privato del mio affetto anche se avevo dei problemi, i problemi del lavoro restavano la ...

Come ben capisci avevo due problemi la mia azienda ed il mio compagno


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

:up:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti chiedo la decenza di parlare per te.
> 
> Il fatto che tu sia stata una traditrice non significa che sei stata tutti i traditori di questo mondo.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sola, che dire, i traditori dicono sempre una caterva di stronzate come giustificazione a quello che hanno fatto, tu eri insensibile, io ero estremamente invadente (poi solo perchè mi sono trattenuto 5 giorni in più a casa sua sotto richieesta di suo padre, se no me ne sarei andato via anche prima, odio essere d'impiccio).


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Donde trovo la tua storia? Mi metti il link? Intanto preparo cena amore!


La cena....  così mi vizi!

Io sono un po' qui e un po' la'...
Comunque e' cominciata così :
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1439
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1765


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara Chiara, in modo diverso...tutti i traditori però sono stupid, ma questa mia affermazione potrebbe creare dello scompiglio, ma di certo e questo non si può concordare con me che chi tradisce è un vile codardo, che non è capace di fare scelte mettendoci la faccia. Cosa crea questo? Decisamente poco onore in queste persone che saranno anche belle persone quanto vuoi ma sono...inaffidabili ed incapaci di mantenere la parola data.


Sì, ma tesoro...voi parlate di stupidità, di irrealtà, di situazioni che nascono e vivono dentro la testa dei traditori....da storie come quella di Elisa, perdonatemi, ricavate illazioni e regole da estendere a vostro piacimento, ossia a vostro soddisfacimento.

In questo non mi sembrate diversi da molti traditori che, come dite voi, se la raccontano per giustificare la propria sconsiderata condotta.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Stupidità sul fatto che se una cosa piace e non è compatibile con un'altra bisogna pur fare una scelta. la vita è scegliere e a volte scegliamo una strada perdendo una posssibilità altrettanto bella, ma così deve andare.
Chiara, tu che ti dimostri molto spesso forte ti piace sapere di essere codarda? Di essere una persona di cui la gente non dovrebbe fidarsi? Se ti piace essere così nessun problema, se invece ti nascondi dietro a quello che la gente non sa allora dovresti pur sapere che ogni cosa sbagliata ammette un rischio.
Io penso che lo sforzo per mentire, per non scoprirsi e per trovare tempo per un amante è così  elevato che non vale il prezzo pagato.  Ovvio che ci sarà sempre un fesso che pagherà una cosa da due soldi 100 volte tanto, ma n on credo sia saggio.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, questa frase l'ho sentita dalla mia ex, sai? Lei non ne sarà orgogliosa ma ci vive tanto bene comunque, quindi inzio a pensare che non essere fieri di una cosa rende comunque l'uomo libero di dimenticarsene, no?


No daniele non si dimentica di questo puoi stare sicuro...


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In questo non mi sembrate diversi da molti traditori che, come dite voi, se la raccontano per giustificare la propria sconsiderata condotta.


Tu dici? 

Per 10 mesi di seguito li ho fatto 
le domande : Cosa c'è in me che non va?,cosa c'era nel nostro rapporto che non andava?li chiesto di dirmi sinceramente cosa lo faceva soffrire 
e per 10 maledetti mesi mi sono sentita dire la stessa risposta : Non c'è nulla in te che non va , e non c'era nulla nel nostro rapporto che non andava...

ma allora io mi chiedo perché tradire e perché far soffrire una persona che a sue dette da tutta se stessa in un rapporto?

forse è quello il mio maledetto errore,io do tutto invece non dovrei dare un hazzo e diventare una specie di str....a che lo lasci in mutande....


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ma tesoro...voi parlate di stupidità, di irrealtà, di situazioni che nascono e vivono dentro la testa dei traditori....da storie come quella di Elisa, perdonatemi, ricavate illazioni e regole da estendere a vostro piacimento, ossia a vostro soddisfacimento.
> 
> In questo non mi sembrate diversi da molti traditori che, come dite voi, se la raccontano per giustificare la propria sconsiderata condotta.


Riquoto!


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> 
> Per 10 mesi di seguito li ho fatto
> le domande : Cosa c'è in me che non va?,cosa c'era nel nostro rapporto che non andava?li chiesto di dirmi sinceramente cosa lo faceva soffrire
> ...


Probabilmente era vero che non c'era niente di particolare in te o nel vostro rapporto che non andava.
Sicuro che tu ora devi pensare primari tutto ate stessa... non puoi permettere ad un altra persona di farti stare così male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stupidità sul fatto che se una cosa piace e non è compatibile con un'altra bisogna pur fare una scelta. la vita è scegliere e a volte scegliamo una strada perdendo una posssibilità altrettanto bella, ma così deve andare.
> Chiara, tu che ti dimostri molto spesso forte ti piace sapere di essere codarda? Di essere una persona di cui la gente non dovrebbe fidarsi? Se ti piace essere così nessun problema, se invece ti nascondi dietro a quello che la gente non sa allora dovresti pur sapere che ogni cosa sbagliata ammette un rischio.
> Io penso che lo sforzo per mentire, per non scoprirsi e per trovare tempo per un amante è così  elevato che non vale il prezzo pagato.  Ovvio che ci sarà sempre un fesso che pagherà una cosa da due soldi 100 volte tanto, ma n on credo sia saggio.


Il fatto che un'altra persona mi veda forte o codarda non mi sfiora minimamente. Io sola so cosa sono, io sola conosco il mio spessore.
Se a volte piango perchè mi sento inadeguata o debole si tratta di un mio problema, che nessuno può risolvere al posto mio: ad ogni modo, finora ho sempre trovato il modo di sbrogliarmela.

DA SOLA!  

La percezione che la gente ha (in generale) di me non ha niente a che fare con "quell'aspetto" della mia vita.

Sul fatto del tempo dedicato agli amici e su quello che vale la pena spendere....dipende, caro Daniele.
Che Elisa stia pagando un prezzo troppo alto per ciò che ha "acquistato" è evidente anche agli sciocchi, a che serve continuare a ribadirlo?

Ma che questo valga per tutti i tradimenti è altrettanto evidentemente inesatto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> 
> Per 10 mesi di seguito li ho fatto
> le domande : Cosa c'è in me che non va?,cosa c'era nel nostro rapporto che non andava?li chiesto di dirmi sinceramente cosa lo faceva soffrire
> ...


Infatti, l'unica cosa che non andava erano tutte le domande con cui lo bersagliavi.
Ripeto a te quello che ho detto in passato ad altri traditi, ma ricorda:
leggi le mie parole e poi, se non ti dovessero servire, buttale nel cesso.

A lui (non a te) è successo qualcosa, legato al suo personale percorso di vita interiore, che nessuna storia/convivenza/persona potrà mai modificare.


----------



## oceansize (28 Dicembre 2010)

:gabinetto:


:sorriso:​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> :gabinetto:
> 
> 
> :sorriso:​


Noto che sono stata _chiara_  :mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (28 Dicembre 2010)

beh ho preso la palla al balzo:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> :gabinetto:​
> 
> 
> 
> :sorriso:​


qui c'è gente che _ha bisogno_ ....non è che possiamo occupare il bagno per ore  :singleeye:


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A lui (non a te) è successo qualcosa, legato al suo personale percorso di vita interiore, che nessuna storia/convivenza/persona potrà mai modificare.


Si certo, a lui è successo, lui e cambiato..lui non soffre ...(fino a qui lo avevo capito da sola)

ma rimango sempre io quella che si è sempre accollata tutto ...(anche le sue cose)...

Grazie per i chiarimenti !

e scusate i miei sfoghi !


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> *Si certo, a lui è successo, lui e cambiato..lui non soffre ...(fino a qui lo avevo capito da sola)*
> 
> ma rimango sempre io quella che si è sempre accollata tutto ...(anche le sue cose)...
> 
> ...



No, non hai capito!
Come fai a sapere che non soffre?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Si certo, a lui è successo, lui e cambiato..lui non soffre ...(fino a qui lo avevo capito da sola)
> 
> *ma rimango sempre io quella che si è sempre accollata tutto ...(anche le sue cose)...*
> 
> ...


Quali cose?


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara, noi siamo quello che lasciamo di noi. Pensaci bene, tu sei una traditrice che ammette di esserlo, ma non puoi non ammettere che essere traditori non crea solo un giudizio di codardia, ma crea del tutto il codardo. Se tu sei in pace con questo tuo essere ben per te, io nell'essere menomato non ci sto bene sinceramente e preferisco tornare ad essere quello che ero per poi riprocedere in avanti da quel momento in poi.
Comunque posso chiederti di non chiamare gli amanti amici? Ho un concetto di amicizia un poco più nobile e sinceramente preferisco usare i nomi reali delle cose che i nomi che piacciono, è anche per una questine di ipocrisia, non posso sopportarla a lungo.

Farfalla, quindi dici che il ricordo rimane? Quindi dici che un poco di dolore può rimanere anche nella più fosca anima femminile?

Per Sabina avrei solo una piccola cosa da dire che forse le farà comprendere che solo gli sciocchi non si pentono di alcune azioni fatte nel passato, io ho cercato di ammazzarmi, in quel momento e con quelle condizioni era l'unica cosa che potessi fare, ma tutt'ora vorrei poter tornare indietro ad aiutare me stesso a spiegare aglòi altri cosa avessi e di cosa avessi bisogno...ora è troppo tardi.
Io rivivo il passato e posso riscriverlo fino ad un certo punto, quando quello supera l'universo delle sensazioni e diventa di fatto una azione ecco che il mio potere termina e come ogni persona sono obbbligata ad accettarne le conseguenze. 
Sabina, se dovessi accettare quello che sono dovrei accettare un catorcio, io devo per forza di cose tornare indietro e riscrivere una buona parte del mio passato dentro me stesso.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*
> 
> 
> *perché ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa stare bene, smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure, dicono che non ti togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come fai a sapere quando l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci faccia male, certe volte, rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più male. *


Elisa riquoto perchè ho letto (velocemente ammetto) tutti i commenti e non ho capito cosa sia successo A TE. Perchè fa male?


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quali cose?



sono cose  che non mi va di dire...

ma sulla storia del cambiamento interiore(be conoscendolo e c'è da dire che nemmeno sua madre lo conosce cosi bene)
ho i miei dubbi....


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Si certo, a lui è successo, lui e cambiato..lui non soffre ...(fino a qui lo avevo capito da sola)
> 
> ma rimango sempre io quella che si è sempre accollata tutto ...(anche le sue cose)...
> 
> ...


Chi ha detto che i traditori non soffrono?


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Chi ha detto che i traditori non soffrono?



Io non ho parlato dei traditori in generale

io ho parlato di quello che ho in casa ....

e lui ti assicuro che non soffre....per niente 

un giorno si pente ed un altro torna sui suoi passi

sembra quasi che lo facesse per interesse ...


----------



## oceansize (28 Dicembre 2010)

francamente che un traditore soffra per le proprie paturnie ci sta, ok. (volevo aggiungere un chissenefrega dopo il francamente:mrgreen
ma se le risolvesse da solo senza prendere per il culo chi gli sta affianco. 
poi ok ci sono casi e casi e capisco che nn è facile, ma da qui a far passare i traditori da poveri esseri tormentati "sturm und drang" ce ne passa...


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per Sabina avrei solo una piccola cosa da dire che forse le farà comprendere che solo gli sciocchi non si pentono di alcune azioni fatte nel passato, io ho cercato di ammazzarmi, in quel momento e con quelle condizioni era l'unica cosa che potessi fare, ma tutt'ora vorrei poter tornare indietro ad aiutare me stesso a spiegare aglòi altri cosa avessi e di cosa avessi bisogno...ora è troppo tardi.
> Io rivivo il passato e posso riscriverlo fino ad un certo punto, quando quello supera l'universo delle sensazioni e diventa di fatto una azione ecco che il mio potere termina e come ogni persona sono obbbligata ad accettarne le conseguenze.
> Sabina, se dovessi accettare quello che sono dovrei accettare un catorcio, io devo per forza di cose tornare indietro e riscrivere una buona parte del mio passato dentro me stesso.


Non posso pentirmi di una cosa che ho fatto con consapevolezza in quel momento. Magari ora la stessa scelta potrei non farla, ma se l'ho fatta allora significa che per me era giusta. Logico che se rivivessi il passato con l'esperienza e la consapevolezza di adesso certe cose le cambierei, perché non sono la stessa di allora, ma non mi pento delle mie scelte passate.
Il ricatto del suicidio lo trovo uno dei più spregevoli. L'ho vissuto di persona da più di una persona a me vicina e ti posso dire che chi ha anche solo il coraggio di minacciare una cosa del genere ad una persona non dimostra amore, ma soltanto egoismo puro e dipendenza. Non c'è cosa peggiore... è una cosa che fa prendere le distanze. Spaventando e ricattando emotivamente le persone non si ottiene amore.


----------



## oceansize (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato dei traditori in generale
> 
> io ho parlato di quello che ho in casa ....
> 
> ...



togli il quasi...
almeno da quello che appare.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Si certo, a lui è successo, lui e cambiato..*lui non soffre* ...(fino a qui lo avevo capito da sola)
> 
> ma rimango sempre io quella che si è sempre accollata tutto ...(anche le sue cose)...
> 
> ...


Sei certa di questo?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, noi siamo quello che lasciamo di noi. Pensaci bene, tu sei una traditrice che ammette di esserlo, ma non puoi non ammettere che essere traditori non crea solo un giudizio di codardia, ma crea del tutto il codardo. Se tu sei in pace con questo tuo essere ben per te, io nell'essere menomato non ci sto bene sinceramente e preferisco tornare ad essere quello che ero per poi riprocedere in avanti da quel momento in poi.
> Comunque posso chiederti di non chiamare gli amanti amici? Ho un concetto di amicizia un poco più nobile e sinceramente preferisco usare i nomi reali delle cose che i nomi che piacciono, è anche per una questine di ipocrisia, non posso sopportarla a lungo.
> 
> *Farfalla, quindi dici che il ricordo rimane? Quindi dici che un poco di dolore può rimanere anche nella più fosca anima femminile?*
> ...


Io parlo per me non so gli altri. Certo che spesso quando passo momenti piacevoli con mio marito, quando capisco il bene che mi vuole non posso non soffrire per quello che ho fatto.


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei certa di questo?


Il..."mio amore" e sotto stretta osservazione...
adesso da tutti i punti di vista ...

non lo vedo sofferente ....non lo vedo per nulla ...
(anche se dalle volte vuol sembrar)


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il ricatto del suicidio lo trovo uno dei più spregevoli. L'ho vissuto di persona da più di una persona a me vicina e ti posso dire che chi ha anche solo il coraggio di minacciare una cosa del genere ad una persona non dimostra amore, ma soltanto egoismo puro e dipendenza. Non c'è cosa peggiore... è una cosa che fa prendere le distanze. Spaventando e ricattando emotivamente le persone non si ottiene amore.


Questa è la vera dipendenza. E ha bisogno di cure specialistiche, altrimenti non se ne esce.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Il..."mio amore" e sotto stretta osservazione...
> adesso da tutti i punti di vista ...
> 
> non lo vedo sofferente ....non lo vedo per nulla ...
> (anche se dalle volte vuol sembrar)


Il non vederlo non vuol dire che non lo sia.
Scusami non lo conosco e tu sicuramente hai la sensazione più giusta.
Io ho pianto mesi di nascosto e devo dire che sono riuscita quasi sempre a passare innosservata....


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> almeno da quello che appare.



Cosi a naso e questo....

e non lo nego che questa cosa mi faccia molto male....


----------



## sola (28 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il non vederlo non vuol dire che non lo sia.
> Scusami non lo conosco e tu sicuramente hai la sensazione più giusta.
> Io ho pianto mesi di nascosto e devo dire che sono riuscita quasi sempre a passare innosservata....



No Farfalla, no...la sofferenza la si percepisce anche se una 
persona te la vuole nascondere....credimi...

io percepisco tanta falsità ....


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> francamente che un traditore soffra per le proprie paturnie ci sta, ok.
> ma se le risolvesse senza prendere per il culo chi gli sta affianco.
> poi ok ci sono casi e casi e capisco che nn è facile, ma da qui a far passare i traditori da poveri esseri tormentati "sturm und drang" ce ne passa...


Non sopporto chi si piange addosso (ne ho avuta troppa esperienza probabilmente). Tantomeno un traditore ha ragione di farlo... la sofferenza del traditore è una sofferenza privata... o così dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> No Farfalla, no...la sofferenza la si percepisce anche se una
> persona te la vuole nascondere....credimi...
> 
> io percepisco tanta falsità ....


Comincia un tuo percorso da sola... se puoi resta un periodo senza di lui...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, noi siamo quello che lasciamo di noi. Pensaci bene, tu sei una traditrice che ammette di esserlo, ma non puoi non ammettere che essere traditori non crea solo un giudizio di codardia, ma crea del tutto il codardo. Se tu sei in pace con questo tuo essere ben per te, io nell'essere menomato non ci sto bene sinceramente e preferisco tornare ad essere quello che ero per poi riprocedere in avanti da quel momento in poi.
> *Comunque posso chiederti di non chiamare gli amanti amici?* Ho un concetto di amicizia un poco più nobile e sinceramente preferisco usare i nomi reali delle cose che i nomi che piacciono, è anche per una questine di ipocrisia, non posso sopportarla a lungo.



Sì, puoi chiedermelo.
Ma per me sono amici, non amanti.

L'amicizia per me è così: ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio amico con cui avevo troncato parecchio tempo fa.
Mi ha invitato a cena in un posticino che aveva scoperto, sapendo quanto io apprezzi certi ambienti, cibi e vini. 
Insieme abbiamo condiviso un'ottima cena e un'ottima bottiglia e abbiamo gustato il piacere della reciproca compagnia.
Poi è stato bellissimo condividere anche il letto, anche se io non ero partita con quell'idea.

Insomma una bella serata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non sopporto chi si piange addosso (ne ho avuta troppa esperienza probabilmente). Tantomeno un traditore ha ragione di farlo... la sofferenza del traditore è una sofferenza privata... o così dovrebbe essere.



Quoto! :up:


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non posso pentirmi di una cosa che ho fatto con consapevolezza in quel momento. Magari ora la stessa scelta potrei non farla, ma se l'ho fatta allora significa che per me era giusta. Logico che se rivivessi il passato con l'esperienza e la consapevolezza di adesso certe cose le cambierei, perché non sono la stessa di allora, ma non mi pento delle mie scelte passate.
> Il ricatto del suicidio lo trovo uno dei più spregevoli. L'ho vissuto di persona da più di una persona a me vicina e ti posso dire che chi ha anche solo il coraggio di minacciare una cosa del genere ad una persona non dimostra amore, ma soltanto egoismo puro e dipendenza. Non c'è cosa peggiore... è una cosa che fa prendere le distanze. Spaventando e ricattando emotivamente le persone non si ottiene amore.


E chi ha parlato di ricatto io ci ho provato senza dire niente a nessuno!  Poteva ance andare peggio, ma la peggiore ferita che mi rimane non è quella corporale, ma quella che mi si è creata dentro in quell'istante.


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato di ricatto io ci ho provato senza dire niente a nessuno!  Poteva ance andare peggio, ma la peggiore ferita che mi rimane non è quella corporale, ma quella che mi si è creata dentro in quell'istante.


Ma te la SEI CREATA TU. Daniele nessuna donna ti amerà mai sotto ricatto. Nessuna donna sana perlomeno.


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato di ricatto io ci ho provato senza dire niente a nessuno!  Poteva ance andare peggio, ma la peggiore ferita che mi rimane non è quella corporale, ma quella che mi si è creata dentro in quell'istante.


Continui a farti del male "dentro" rigirando sempre sugli stessi pensieri, continuando ad avere propositi vendicativi... anche questo e' autolesionismo.


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Io non ho chiesto di amarmi, io non ho ricattato nessuno per il suicidio, io l'ho fatto perchè ero arrivato alla disperazione e avevo bisogno di una cosa che nessuno mi dava. nella disperazione si arriva facilmente come passo seguente al suicidio.
Io non avevo mai detto a nessuno che se non mi amava mi suicidavo, ma ho chiesto invece rispetto e senza alcun ricatto, questo non ho ricevuto, anzi solo sberleffi ed io sono finito molto male con il tempo.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> forse pensava, sperava, di riuscire a cambiarlo... di essere lei quella che l'avrebbe reso per sempre fedele a lei stessa!


e questo, più che d'amore, parla di sfida


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ecco, per me non c'è niente di peggio di dire "se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei". Se in un certo momento della mia vita ho fatto una scelta significa che la ritenevo giusta per com'ero allora. Se non avessi fatto quell'esperienza non sarei quella di oggi... IO SONO CIO' CHE HO VISSUTO.


Forse anch'io non sarei quella di oggi... ma non lo posso sapere! Se avessi risolto i miei chiamiamoli "sospesi", "probemi", o come vi pare, prima di tradire forse sarei comunque la stessa di oggi... io ho capito che tradire mio marito è stato stupido. Se fossi stata scoperta lo avrei sicuramente perso e solo il pensiero mi fa impazzire... per non pensare alla sofferenza che leggerei sul suo volto... il mio percorso e la mia storia mi portano a dire che se tornassi indetro mi comporterei diversamente! Xò è anche facile dirlo quando ormai la frittata è fatta!


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti chiedo la decenza di parlare per te.
> 
> Il fatto che tu sia stata una traditrice non significa che sei stata tutti i traditori di questo mondo.


Scusami tanto, ma ogni volta tutti voi inserite la postilla "io parlo per me, per la mia storia"? Non mi sembra! Mi sembra invece scontato che ognuno parla per la propria esperienza! ... un anno fa avrei parlato diversamente perchè stavo vivendo il tradimento... oggi la penso così... e se parlo al plurale e ti senti compresa ti chiedo scusa! Non tutti i traditori sono contenti di esserlo stati, questo lo posso dire?


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io parlo per me non so gli altri. Certo che spesso quando passo momenti piacevoli con mio marito, quando capisco il bene che mi vuole *non posso non soffrire per quello che ho fatto*.


:up:


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> :up:


non riesco francamente a capire cosa ci sia da quotare... mi chiedete la decenza di parlare per me... ma è quello che facciamo tutti... poi decenza.... ci sono certi interventi a volte e ve la prendete con il mio... mah?! mica ho offeso nessuno mi pareensa:


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> OMG !
> 
> Certo che anche voi ve la raccontate....



Chiara, ho detto Amore, non sesso. Quello và meglio se è promiscuo.


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e questo, più che d'amore, parla di sfida


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Può arrivare un momento della tua vita in cui dopo aver dato tanto a tanti, ti senti come "satura", stanca, esausta... tanto da desiderare la solitudine, ma non per un giorno o due. Ma sai che da li' non puoi scappare. Non sto cercando di giustificare il tradimento, ma ci sono dei comportamenti "egoisti" che possono esserlo meno di altri. Anche avere bisogno dell'altro e' egoismo, e' tutto incentrato sempre intorno a noi stessi, dipende tutto dal punto di vista. Purtroppo nessuno appartiene a nessuno e noi apparteniamo solo a noi stessi.


c'è del vero in quel che dici
anche cercare di ricostruire con un partner che dichiara di amare l'amante è espressione di egoismo

ma, per me, c'è un ma (grosso quanto una casa) nel tuo discorso

il comportamento egoista che può esser definito meno egoista, è tale perchè più giustificabile (qualunque cosa può essere  soggettivamente giustificabile)?
o perchè meno "carico" di potenziale di sofferenza altrui?

in un certo periodo ho trovato quasi ingiustificabile il dolore che avrei potuto infliggere a mio marito (e addirittura alla str...) offrendogli la possibilità di meditare su ciò che voleva davvero 
non vado orgogliosa di questo mio pensiero (stavo davvero male :unhappy, ma come vedi è un approccio piuttosto diverso dal tuo


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato dei traditori in generale
> 
> io ho parlato di quello che ho in casa ....
> 
> ...


pare anche a me che possa essere possibile e probabile


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> francamente che un traditore soffra per le proprie paturnie ci sta, ok. (volevo aggiungere un chissenefrega dopo il francamente:mrgreen
> ma se le risolvesse da solo senza prendere per il culo chi gli sta affianco.
> poi ok ci sono casi e casi e capisco che nn è facile, ma da qui a far passare i traditori da poveri esseri tormentati "sturm und drang" ce ne passa...


ci sono anche quelli tormentati

ma se il tormento sta tutto nel "ma come posso riuscire a tenermi il partner e trombare l'amante (e magari ricamarci pure un romanzetto)", il chissenefrega è d'obbligo e aggiungerei qualcos'altro
(il calderone d'olio bollente :carneval: rimane un'opzione ragionevole)


----------



## sola (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pare anche a me che possa essere possibile e probabile


Sai mentre scrivevo cui ieri sera,con la memoria percorrevo dei fatti
che sono successi,al inizio della scoperta da parte mia ...
faceva di tutto per recuperare con me( ma nel frattempo si sentiva anche con lei inconsapevole del fatto che io sapessi)...ed il dubbio mi era sorto già al epoca ...ma come dire quando ami sei disposto a tutto ....


----------



## oceansize (29 Dicembre 2010)

sola ha detto:


> Sai mentre scrivevo cui ieri sera,con la memoria percorrevo dei fatti
> che sono successi,al inizio della scoperta da parte mia ...
> faceva di tutto per recuperare con me( ma nel frattempo si sentiva anche con lei inconsapevole del fatto che io sapessi)...ed il dubbio mi era sorto già al epoca ...ma come dire quando ami sei disposto a tutto ....


è questa la cosa che fa più male a mio avviso di un tradimento. non il fatto che uno vada a letto con un'altra una o 1000 volte, ma questo: la presa per il culo, la vigliaccheria, l'opportunismo.
se poi non si rende nemmeno conto di quello che fa, del male che fa e continua a farlo senza nessun reale pentimento, beh c'è poco da fare...






​


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, puoi chiedermelo.
> Ma per me sono amici, non amanti.
> 
> L'amicizia per me è così: ieri sera ho rivisto un vecchio amico con cui avevo troncato parecchio tempo fa.
> ...


capisco perché li chiami "amichetti"; amanti non sono, tantomeno amici


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> non riesco francamente a capire cosa ci sia da quotare... mi chiedete la decenza di parlare per me... ma è quello che facciamo tutti... poi decenza.... ci sono certi interventi a volte e ve la prendete con il mio... mah?! mica ho offeso nessuno mi pareensa:


 

qui va più di moda dire che i traditi sono quel che tu hai detto riferendolo ai traditori (cattivaccia! :carneval

dei traditori si preferisce sottolineare il coraggio di fare delle scelte o le elevate capacità intellettive che li rendono idonei a gestire il perdurante inganno a carico dei rispettivi partner o le caratteristiche fisiche che li rendono particolarmente oggetto di tentazioni

ma alcuni barlumi di ragionevolezza sopravvivono :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> è questa la cosa che fa più male a mio avviso di un tradimento. non il fatto che uno vada a letto con un'altra una o 1000 volte, ma questo: la presa per il culo, la vigliaccheria, l'opportunismo.
> se poi non si rende nemmeno conto di quello che fa, del male che fa e continua a farlo senza nessun reale pentimento, beh c'è poco da fare...
> 
> 
> ...



Sul sentirsi presi in giro ti quoto, eccome se ti quoto. Davvero irritante.

Però se permetti, a me se ci và una o mille volte a letto... la differenza me la fa eccome!


----------



## oceansize (29 Dicembre 2010)

:rotfl: lo sappiamo kid lo sappiamo
infatti ho detto a mio avviso. non so se è un fatto di genere, però per voi maschietti il fatto che lei sia stata con un altro vi brucia più di tutto il resto e forse è proprio questo il motivo per cui sia così difficile superare un tradimento quando si decide di rimanere insieme: la differenza di vedute e il peso diverso che si dà alle cose.

cmq lo sapevo che avresti replicato :carneval:

edit: ho riletto cosa hai scritto e beh nn è solo irritante kid, ma distrugge tutto. sempre per come la vedo io e per la mia esperienza. poi nel mio caso la storia è finita, quindi forse è anche per questo che alcune cose hanno più peso di altre.


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Scusate ieri non ho potuto rispondere e ne' leggere...ho letto velocemente ora, ma non tutto visto che sono a lavoro.

Lo so' che e' difficile credermi e non crediate io non abbia una paura fottuta di ricarderci. Per questo non vedo l'ora di iniziare i colloqui con la psicologa (purtroppo dopo le feste), per riuscire ad essere piu' forte.

Avete scritto tante cose vere:
- che ho tradito pensando di amare, ma chissa' se era amore o un vuoto che ho dentro che riuscivo a riempire solo con questa persona
- che lui tradira' ancora anche se non con me
- che se non risolvo i miei problemi anche io potrei ancora essere a rischio
- che cercavo di convincermi di tante cose belle invece era solo un mare di M...
- che questa volta e' "diversa" pero', o almeno lo spero tanto per me, io ce la sto' mettendo tutta.

Quello che non vi ho scritto e' come sono arrivata alla frase iniziale che ho scritto...l'ho rifrequentato in questi 3 mesi scarsi ma non stavo bene.
Ero sempre triste, irrequiesta...e sentivo che non era + amore, era un'ossessione come ha detto qualcuno (anche questa cosa della gelosia, della possessivita'). Inoltre non mi sentivo nemmeno amata da lui, ma solo usata e anche "umiliata" dalle sue menzogne (stupidate che poi scoprivo...si ma stupidate che mi facevano capire che non mi amava e non aveva intenzioni di cambiare nulla del nostro rapporto).
Un'altra cosa che mi ha fatto pensare, e' stato iniziare a sentirmi in colpa verso il marito, cosa che non era mai successa in questo modo.
In colpa x piccole cose...perche' andava da solo come un cane a comprarsi qualcosa xche' io ero occupata a solazzarmi con l'altro...

Insomma in breve sono state queste le cose determinanti...e ho chiuso io, con la scusa di aver scoperto l'ennesima sua bugia (una stupidata ma che fa pensare, appunto...)perche' ero stufa di questo INFERNO.
Tra l'altro avevo gia' contattato la psicologa, perche' ci stavo gia' pensando da tempo...il suo comportamento ma ha solo "aiutato" ad anticipare il tutto.

Vi ringrazio tutti....

p.s. ieri mio marito mi ha detto che mi ama, che vede che non sto' bene e che vorrebbe "ricostruire con me"... me l'ha detto cosi', senza un apparente motivo...sono stati mesi difficili perche' io stavo male...stare con quello mi faceva sentire una schifezza.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

ma questo equilibrio matrimoniale che si basa su cose non dette e taciute è talmente precario da suonare falso.
e  poi vi chiedo , sempre dalla serie _madre non c'entra ...anche qui..._
non c'entra fino a che una figlia non lo sa.cioè tutto si regge sul silenzio.
perché hai voglia a dire che ci si può comportare con libertà sessuale rimanendo madri premurose..ma sfido chiunque , una volta venuti  a conoscenza di certi comportamenti
 di madre o padre  a non subire uno scossone psicologico..anche in età matura, figuriamoci nell'infanzia o adolescenza.
tutto bene se non si sa ma non essendoci nessuna garanzia si è consapevoli di far correre un rischio pesante alla serenità di tutti.
il gioco vale la candela , vale a dire che si mettono le proprie priorità ed  egoismi davanti a tutti.
mi ritiro per deliberare (sono indecisa fra ghigliottina o sedia elettrica)


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, la parte della eroina romantica che avevi interpretato era evidentemente destinato a decadere. Eri troppo sopra le righe, troppo da manuale, davvero. Sul tuo amante forse vorrei dirti una cosa, ma sei sicura che lui sia capace di amare? Pensaci bene, tradiva sua moglie prima di sposarla, probabilmente tradiva anche delle altre prima di cnoscere quella...chi ha mai amato una persona anche solo mezza volta farebbe questo? Devi indagare a cosa manca a te che ti ha portato a questo, forse negli anni tu hai evitato di pensare a cose che tue che ti hanno portato ad un vuoto dentro che hai riempito con una scusa apparente che era così logica e perfetta che non poteva non essere quella, ma posso dirti che la causa di una mancanza molto spesso non è correlata strettamente al sintomo di essa.
Guarda me, ho perso mio padre assassinato e non mi fido delle donne, dimmi tu se non è slegato.

Vorrei aggiungere una cosa che ha scritto Minerva, tutti dicono che i figli non devono dire nulla ai genitori riguardo a loro scelte personali, ma siccome certe scelte riguardano la famiglia ed un amante è tale dico cosa può succedere. Tendenzialmente il figlio maschio sarà molto arrabbiato se il padre ha preso un'amante, viceversa la femmina se la madre ha l'amante, ma così arrabbiati che potrebbero non parlare più con il relativo genitore.
Si ai figli non deve importare nulla, ma se succedesse al vostro figlio che non vi voglia più vedere e ne parlare per anni ed anni come la prendereste? Immaturo? Potreste spiegarvelo anche così, ma non credo che un genitore sarebbe felice e beato di sapere che suo figlio non parla con lui perchè immaturo, ma vorrebbe comunque parlargli.


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> :up: Se vivi questa troncatura come una rinuncia ci ricadi sicura sicura!!! Devi volerlo perchè lo ritieni giusto per te e per la tua famiglia... deve essere una scelta consapevole, non subita... se rimane il rimpianto rimane la voglia e come ci sei caduta una volta ci puoi cadere all'infinito!



Hai ragione Tania...in effetti le altre volte la vivevo come una rinuncia...ora mi sento "diversa"... comunque vadano le cose con me stessa e con la mia famiglia, lui non voglio che faccia piu' parte della mia vita.In nessun modo.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo equilibrio matrimoniale che si basa su cose non dette e taciute è talmente precario da suonare falso.
> e poi vi chiedo , sempre dalla serie _madre non c'entra ...anche qui..._
> non c'entra fino a che una figlia non lo sa.cioè tutto si regge sul silenzio.
> perché hai voglia a dire che ci si può comportare con libertà sessuale rimanendo madri premurose..ma sfido chiunque , una volta venuti a conoscenza di certi comportamenti
> ...


 
io sono sempre per il calderone di olio bollente con poltronissima per il tradito
ma tu preterisci il suggerimento


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono sempre per il calderone di olio bollente *con poltronissima* per il tradito
> ma tu preterisci il suggerimento


 mon dieu no, non posso reggere simili spettacoli .olio di semi o extravergine:mrgreen:?


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, la parte della eroina romantica che avevi interpretato era evidentemente destinato a decadere. Eri troppo sopra le righe, troppo da manuale, davvero. Sul tuo amante forse vorrei dirti una cosa, ma sei sicura che lui sia capace di amare? Pensaci bene, tradiva sua moglie prima di sposarla, probabilmente tradiva anche delle altre prima di cnoscere quella...chi ha mai amato una persona anche solo mezza volta farebbe questo? Devi indagare a cosa manca a te che ti ha portato a questo, forse negli anni tu hai evitato di pensare a cose che tue che ti hanno portato ad un vuoto dentro che hai riempito con una scusa apparente che era così logica e perfetta che non poteva non essere quella, ma posso dirti che la causa di una mancanza molto spesso non è correlata strettamente al sintomo di essa.
> Guarda me, ho perso mio padre assassinato e non mi fido delle donne, dimmi tu se non è slegato.



Si Daniele hai ragione...ma sai che ci stavo pensando in questi giorni al fatto che quello non mi avesse mai parlato che ne so', di una delusione d'amore, di una storia tormentata, di aver sofferto x amore...solo di passioni e di sesso alla fine. Ma possibile che non vedevo?? che non capivo che probabilmente non amava nemmeno me??
Mi dispiace per le tue brutte esperienze di vita Daniele, indagando indagando sono sicura che verra' fuori il mio vuoto nell'anima, in linea di massima so' quando "e' venuto fuori", ma credo che la strada che dovro' percorrere sara' lunga e difficile...
Ma questa volta ne voglio uscire...e ti diro', sto' "male" (x via delle crisi di astinenza  ) ma sono + serena.
Infatti vedrai anche tu che tutto sommato ho cambiato atteggiamento...verso di lui (non sono nemmeno + arrabbiata) verso di me e verso la mia famiglia...e anche verso di voi


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mon dieu no, non posso reggere simili spettacoli .olio di semi o extravergine:mrgreen:?


Olio di palma....che ci mettiamo a spendere come dei pazzi per loro??? Sapete quanto costa l'olio extravergine???


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Olio di palma....che ci mettiamo a spendere come dei pazzi per loro??? Sapete quanto costa l'olio extravergine???


 belin hai ragione, son palanche!:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mon dieu no, non posso reggere simili spettacoli .olio di semi o extravergine:mrgreen:?


extravergine!
perchè la classe non è acqua
(e perchè bolle a temperatura più alta )


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, posso solo dirti che ci vorranno anni e potrai scoprire ce è qualcosa legato anche alla tua infanzia. Però la strada è quella che potrebbe portare di certo alla serenità....piuttosto che bruciarsi nella strada della passione.


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> extravergine!
> perchè la classe non è acqua
> (e perchè bolle a temperatura più alta )


Scusa Amoremio, ma già che ci siamo dell'ottimo accaio di composizione eutettoidica??? ha una temperatura di fusione piuttosto bassa, ma comunque abbastanza altina per creare anche una bella statuina di metall o del traditore.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa Amoremio, ma già che ci siamo dell'ottimo accaio di composizione eutettoidica??? ha una temperatura di fusione piuttosto bassa, ma comunque abbastanza altina per creare anche una *bella statuina di metall o del traditore*.


ma chissenefrega del souvenir
che poi è pure ingombrante e di difficile smaltimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco perché li chiami "amichetti"; amanti non sono, tantomeno amici


Ma che ne so, Minerva....è un problema linguistico?
Conosco degli uomini, a volte li chiamo, a volte mi chiamano loro.
Quando li chiamo io mi dicono sempre di sì, vengono e fanno la mia felicità.
Quando mi chiamano loro non sempre dico di sì.

non so, come dovrei chiamarli?


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non so, come dovrei chiamarli?


Affamati :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

non crucciamoci per certe domande !

sai mai dovessimo crucciarcene e, incrinando la nostra serenità, turbare i pensieri del partner ignaro 

mai vorremmo!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Ma che ne so, Minerva....è un problema linguistico?*
> Conosco degli uomini, a volte li chiamo, a volte mi chiamano loro.
> Quando li chiamo io mi dicono sempre di sì, vengono e fanno la mia felicità.
> Quando mi chiamano loro non sempre dico di sì.
> ...


 no, come direbbe tua nonna: è un problema di spessore (che non c'è)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate ieri non ho potuto rispondere e ne' leggere...ho letto velocemente ora, ma non tutto visto che sono a lavoro.
> 
> Lo so' che e' difficile credermi e non crediate io non abbia una paura fottuta di ricarderci. Per questo non vedo l'ora di iniziare i colloqui con la psicologa (purtroppo dopo le feste), per riuscire ad essere piu' forte.
> 
> ...


E hai fatto benissimo a chiudere.
E fai benissimo a cercare un aiuto esterno.

Elisa: in questo momento il tuo benessere deve venire prima di tutto.
Ma ti prego: non vivere questa possibilità come un percorso di espiazione di una colpa immonda.
Per il niente a cui può servire...hai la mia solidarietà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Affamati :mexican:





Minerva ha detto:


> no, come direbbe tua nonna: è un problema di spessore (che non c'è)



Ok, team di esperti...  :mexican:

...vado al mercato a comprare le cime di rapa. Au revoir


----------



## minnie (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate ieri non ho potuto rispondere e ne' leggere...ho letto velocemente ora, ma non tutto visto che sono a lavoro.
> 
> Lo so' che e' difficile credermi e non crediate io non abbia una paura fottuta di ricarderci. Per questo non vedo l'ora di iniziare i colloqui con la psicologa (purtroppo dopo le feste), per riuscire ad essere piu' forte.
> 
> ...


Ciao Elisa, in questi giorni ero a casa e non potevo collegarmi e ho letto solo ora il tuo 3d.
Bentornata innanzitutto.
So che suona male, ma sono contenta che tu abbia "sbattuto la faccia" contro la realtà. Non perchè sia contenta del tuo dolore, che so che è tanto, ma perchè era l'unico modo per uscire da una storia che ora lo sai anche tu, non ti avrebbe dato altro che male per te e per gli altri.
Hai la fortuna, da quello che leggo qui sopra, di avere a fianco un grande uomo, anche se, come scrivevi sotto l'effetto euforizzante della favola rosa,  forse in passato ti ha "portato" ad allontanarti per motivi che non conosciamo. Lui ha capito, probabilmente, ma ti ama veramente tanto. Nel momento in cui tu dovresti aiutare lui, lui ti ha detto che vuole aiutare te. 
La vita ti sta dando la possibilità di ricominciare (bada, non di riprendere da dove l'avevi lasciata qualche anno fa) a costruire una vita solida, di realtà e affetti veri.
Nei momenti di dolore per il brusco risveglio, pensa a questo: hai la possibilità di costruire la tua vita con una famiglia vicino che ti vuole bene  e ti aiuta.
E se vacilli, siamo qui noi, a strigliarti quando rischi di fare una cavolata e ad abbracciarti quando hai bisogno di conforto.
Non ricaderci più Elisa. Ti voglio bene, un abbraccio..


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, team di esperti... :mexican:
> 
> ...vado al mercato a comprare le cime di rapa. Au revoir


 prima i cucinarle aspetta i miei esperti  suggerimenti:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

oceansize ha detto:


> :rotfl: lo sappiamo kid lo sappiamo
> infatti ho detto a mio avviso. non so se è un fatto di genere, però per voi maschietti il fatto che lei sia stata con un altro vi brucia più di tutto il resto e forse è proprio questo il motivo per cui sia così difficile superare un tradimento quando si decide di rimanere insieme: la differenza di vedute e il peso diverso che si dà alle cose.
> 
> cmq lo sapevo che avresti replicato :carneval:
> ...


Certo, immagino che per l'uomo il fattore fisico possa essere predominante. Diciamo che quello che più ha fatto male a me, più del sentirsi presi in giro, è stata quella strana, atroce sensazione di aver vissuto una vita fittizia per mesi, un senso di "estraniamento" dalla realtà difficile da spiegare. Ecco la cosa che davvero non è perdonabile per me.


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *qui va più di moda dire che i traditi sono quel che tu hai detto riferendolo ai traditori (cattivaccia! :carneval*
> 
> dei traditori si preferisce sottolineare il coraggio di fare delle scelte o le elevate capacità intellettive che li rendono idonei a gestire il perdurante inganno a carico dei rispettivi partner o le caratteristiche fisiche che li rendono particolarmente oggetto di tentazioni
> 
> ma alcuni barlumi di ragionevolezza sopravvivono :carneval::carneval::carneval:




mi sa che i traditori pentiti invece non vanno di moda


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, come direbbe tua nonna: è un problema di spessore (che non c'è)


minerva!!!!  non far la trinciapolli :carneval:


----------



## oceansize (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, immagino che per l'uomo il fattore fisico possa essere predominante. Diciamo che quello che più ha fatto male a me, più del sentirsi presi in giro, è stata quella strana, atroce sensazione di aver vissuto una vita fittizia per mesi, un senso di "estraniamento" dalla realtà difficile da spiegare. Ecco la cosa che davvero non è perdonabile per me.


:up::condom:


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Hai ragione Tania...in effetti le altre volte la vivevo come una rinuncia...ora mi sento "diversa"... comunque vadano le cose con me stessa e con la mia famiglia, lui non voglio che faccia piu' parte della mia vita.In nessun modo.


Ti sono vicina.... tanto.... la consapevolezza di aver finalmente preso una decisione.... il percorso è lungo, difficile e non ne vieni fuori completamente... nel senso che il senso di colpa ti rimane incollato come una seconda pelle... (è così x me) ma se fai un passo alla volta è più difficile ricadere... Riparti da te stessa... Puoi tornare ad essere felice con te e la tua famiglia.... Un abbraccio grandissimo:bacio:


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa, in questi giorni ero a casa e non potevo collegarmi e ho letto solo ora il tuo 3d.
> Bentornata innanzitutto.
> So che suona male, ma sono contenta che tu abbia "sbattuto la faccia" contro la realtà. Non perchè sia contenta del tuo dolore, che so che è tanto, ma perchè era l'unico modo per uscire da una storia che ora lo sai anche tu, non ti avrebbe dato altro che male per te e per gli altri.
> Hai la fortuna, da quello che leggo qui sopra, di avere a fianco un grande uomo, anche se, come scrivevi sotto l'effetto euforizzante della favola rosa,  forse in passato ti ha "portato" ad allontanarti per motivi che non conosciamo. Lui ha capito, probabilmente, ma ti ama veramente tanto. Nel momento in cui tu dovresti aiutare lui, lui ti ha detto che vuole aiutare te.
> ...



Grazie Minnie...mi hai fatto scendere due lacrime...grazie per la fiducia che mi state dando per l'ennesima volta, che forse nemmeno merito piu'.
Mi sono risvegliata perche' mi sono davvero resa conto che stavo vivendo male... volevo convincermi di tante cose, per non affrontare la realta'.
Volevo cambiare il mio amante...e ad un certo punto mi sono resa conto che era lui che aveva fatto cambiare me (facendomi diventare come lui).
Mi sono spaventata...io non sono cosi', altrimenti mi sarei tenuta  l'amante focoso e voglioso e la bella famigliola a casa (come del resto voleva fare lui!).
E invece stavo male, ero nervosa e triste. Che vita e' cosi'?? E ripeto, ho iniziato a sentirmi in colpa. Cosa che non mi era mai successsa (perche' mi giustificavo dicendo che era amore!!)-
Spero di fare un lungo e tortuoso percorso dentro e fuori di me e ritrovare la donna solare, felice della vita e piena di energie che sono sempre stata...prima di conoscere lui...

ti abbraccio Minnie...grazie dal profondo del mio cuore.


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Ti sono vicina.... tanto.... la consapevolezza di aver finalmente preso una decisione.... il percorso è lungo, difficile e non ne vieni fuori completamente... nel senso che il senso di colpa ti rimane incollato come una seconda pelle... (è così x me) ma se fai un passo alla volta è più difficile ricadere... Riparti da te stessa... Puoi tornare ad essere felice con te e la tua famiglia.... Un abbraccio grandissimo:bacio:


Grazie ancora Tania...comunque vedere donne che ne sono uscite aiuta tanto. So' che rimarra' sempre dentro qualcosa...e sara' molto dura....


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> mi sa che i traditori pentiti invece non vanno di moda


ma, per carità! 
gente che ha avuto la fortuna di sperimentare così alti livelli di consapevolezza, autostima, autoderterminazione, coraggio, straficaggine e chi più ne ha più ne metta (cosa e dove a seconda delle interpretazioni :carneval ....
e poi si pente ...

roba obsoleta che manco mia nonna
gente che rifiuta l'illuminazione 
forse da collocare finanche un gradino sotto quei poveri di spirito che non hanno mai tradito


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> roba obsoleta che manco mia nonna
> gente che rifiuta l'illuminazione
> forse da collocare finanche un gradino sotto quei poveri di spirito che non hanno mai tradito


Si, però sopra ai traditi che sono la feccia dell'universo Amoremio, no??? Ah, da feccia quale siamo che facciamo?? ? Io ho addobbato le corna con delle pallette di natale, che dici è bello per queste festività? Scusatemi, ma adesso vado a bramire un poco.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie ancora Tania...comunque vedere donne che ne sono uscite aiuta tanto. So' che rimarra' sempre dentro qualcosa...e sara' molto dura....


impegnati per essere la donna che vuoi essere
e quando ti morderà il cuore essere stata diversa, ricordati che ci sono anche quelli che il coraggio di uscire da quel modo di essere  non l'hanno trovato e hanno preferito farne una filosofia


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, però sopra ai traditi che sono la feccia dell'universo Amoremio, no??? Ah, da feccia quale siamo che facciamo?? ? Io ho addobbato le corna con delle pallette di natale, che dici è bello per queste festività? Scusatemi, ma adesso vado a bramire un poco.


:corna:


c'è pure l'apposita faccina

pensare che la nuova filosofia del forum era già qui
e nessuno di noi ci aveva fatto caso

(NDR a me sta faccina è stata sempre on the balls, però )


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :corna:
> 
> 
> c'è pure l'apposita faccina
> ...



Amore, tu non te le eri messe davvero le corna da renne per Natale o sbaglio?


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

:corna:

In effetti, mi sta sulle pallette di natale anche a me!!! 
Scusami, ma adesso devo smangiucchiare un poco di erbetta fresca e  poi torno al mio bramire Natalizio. Però il problema è in primavera...sai che scornate con gli altri traditi??? Poi c'è il rischio dei cacciatori, non vorrei finire in un piatto.

Comunque concordo con quanto detto prima, Elisa, se ne sei consapevole, si avrai del dolore dentro per quello che hai fatto, ma è anche vero che ti sei comportata meglio di chi ha fatto del tradimento una filosofia di vita relegando la sua colpa ad una ragazzata.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Amore, tu non te le eri messe davvero le corna da renne per Natale o sbaglio?


non che mi risulti

ma se sai qualcosa che non so, parla pure :incazzato:


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> impegnati per essere la donna che vuoi essere
> e quando ti morderà il cuore essere stata diversa, ricordati che ci sono anche quelli che il coraggio di uscire da quel modo di essere  non l'hanno trovato e hanno preferito farne una filosofia



Non voglio essere una "santa" che non sbaglia mai. Ma una persona onesta si. ho creduto di amare e di far certe cose con questa "scusante". Ma visto che di amore non si trattava (altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere), basta.
Io ci credo ancora ai sentimenti, all'onesta' e al valore di avere un rapporto che abbia bisogno di "svaghi" al di fuori x sentirsi meglio. Anche se mi si e' voluto far credere il contrario.
Chi ti ama non ti vuole dividere (vero Kid?) chi ti ama non ti usa, chi ti ama ti sceglie...chi ti ama non ti inganna...
Io voglio imparare di nuovo ad amare e a sentirmi amata... certo, prima dovro' risolvere il perche' sono arrivata a toccare il fondo...questa volta non voglio provare da sola perche' ho SINCERAMENTE paura delle ricadute... e non voglio tornare a scrivervi "ho fallito". NO!


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non che mi risulti
> 
> ma se sai qualcosa che non so, parla pure :incazzato:



No è che avevo un ricordo di un qualche "scherzo" che feci a tuo marito ma che ti eri ripromessa non avresti più fatto... qualcosa con le palle di natale o le corna da renna....


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, e se ci sei caduta perchè...perchè come con una droga sei rimasta estasiata dalle sensazioni che potevi vivere e che fuori dalla quotidianità sono estremamente più intense?  Poi dopo questo subentrò la gelosia che si porta con se anche l'idea di amore romantico passionale. Spiegazione semplice in accordo con il rasoio di Occam, pochissime ipotesi necessarie e sufficienti per spiegare la scintilla, poi il meccanismo di consolidamento della relazione extra si è basato sull'altro che dicesti.


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No è che avevo un ricordo di un qualche "scherzo" che feci a tuo marito ma che ti eri ripromessa non avresti più fatto... qualcosa con le palle di natale o le corna da renna....



Kid, ti sarai confuso!!! :mexican: Adesso prendi su con me e vieni a bramire nel boschetto, scusa!!! Tu cosa hai fatto alle tue??? Ci hai messo le lucine di natale???


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non voglio essere una "santa" che non sbaglia mai. Ma una persona onesta si. ho creduto di amare e di far certe cose con questa "scusante". Ma visto che di amore non si trattava (altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere), basta.
> Io ci credo ancora ai sentimenti, all'onesta' e al valore di avere un rapporto che *NON* abbia bisogno di "svaghi" al di fuori x sentirsi meglio. Anche se mi si e' voluto far credere il contrario.
> *Chi ti ama non ti vuole dividere* (vero Kid?) *chi ti ama non ti usa, chi ti ama ti sceglie...chi ti ama non ti inganna...*
> Io voglio imparare di nuovo ad amare e a sentirmi amata... certo, prima dovro' risolvere il perche' sono arrivata a toccare il fondo...questa volta non voglio provare da sola perche' ho SINCERAMENTE paura delle ricadute... e non voglio tornare a scrivervi "ho fallito". NO!


il rosso l'ho aggiunto io: penso l'avessi dimenticato

il grassetto mi lascia perplessa
è ancora tutto incentrato sulla delusione nei confronti dell'amante


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, ti sarai confuso!!! :mexican: Adesso prendi su con me e vieni a bramire nel boschetto, scusa!!! Tu cosa hai fatto alle tue??? Ci hai messo le lucine di natale???



Io col cavolo che mi attacco le palle sulle corna (marò se suona male... )... le tiro in testa a chi so io!


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non voglio essere una "santa" che non sbaglia mai. Ma una persona onesta si. ho creduto di amare e di far certe cose con questa "scusante". Ma visto che di amore non si trattava (altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere), basta.
> Io ci credo ancora ai sentimenti, all'onesta' e al valore di avere un rapporto che abbia bisogno di "svaghi" al di fuori x sentirsi meglio. Anche se mi si e' voluto far credere il contrario.
> Chi ti ama non ti vuole dividere (vero Kid?) chi ti ama non ti usa, chi ti ama ti sceglie...chi ti ama non ti inganna...
> Io voglio imparare di nuovo ad amare e a sentirmi amata... certo, prima dovro' risolvere il perche' sono arrivata a toccare il fondo...questa volta non voglio provare da sola perche' ho SINCERAMENTE paura delle ricadute... e non voglio tornare a scrivervi "ho fallito". NO!


Vai tranquilla, su questo penso proprio di poterci mettere la mano sul fuoco. Però come dice Amore... smettila di pensare alla delusione che ti ha dato lui!


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No è che avevo un ricordo di un qualche "scherzo" che feci a tuo marito ma che ti eri ripromessa non avresti più fatto... qualcosa con le palle di natale o le corna da renna....


non mi pare

ma tutto può essere
di caxxate ne ho fatte assai
ma stavo talmente male che alcune posso averle rimosse


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai tranquilla, su questo penso proprio di poterci mettere la mano sul fuoco. Però come dice Amore... smettila di pensare alla delusione che ti ha dato lui!


Sono delusa da me stessa ora. Delusa di aver accettato un "tipo di amore" che non condividevo. E non so' nemmeno il perche'.


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il rosso l'ho aggiunto io: penso l'avessi dimenticato
> 
> il grassetto mi lascia perplessa
> è ancora tutto incentrato sulla delusione nei confronti dell'amante


Si lo avevo dimenticato. E' vero. 
Come ho appena scritto, non sono delusa da lui. Il suo comportamento alla fine e' stato sempre coerente. Sono io che non lo sono stata, continuavo a "cambiare" modo di vedere le cose. Ero in confusione totale.
E'questa "confusione mentare che voglio risolvere ora.


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Sono delusa da me stessa ora. Delusa di aver accettato un "tipo di amore" che non condividevo. E non so' nemmeno il perche'.


In quel momento eri in una condizione di debolezza? I tuoi figli quanti anni avevano? La tua vita lavorativa come era messa?


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> In quel momento eri in una condizione di debolezza? I tuoi figli quanti anni avevano? La tua vita lavorativa come era messa?


Era un momento complicato...mio marito era "distratto" da problemi di famiglia e io da problemi di salute...sinceramente non posso entrare nel merito...e non voglio nemmeno usare queste cose "come scusante"...non ci sono scuse.


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Era un momento complicato...mio marito era "distratto" da problemi di famiglia e io da problemi di salute...sinceramente non posso entrare nel merito...e non voglio nemmeno usare queste cose "come scusante"...non ci sono scuse.


Ed ecco invece che dovresti pensarci. Magari tuo marito in quel momento era poco presente...mentre questo ragazzuolo ti lusingava. In un momento di forti problemi personali una persona che ti lusinga sembra quasi un salvatore. Poi dopo i giochi si fanno da sè!


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed ecco invece che dovresti pensarci. Magari tuo marito in quel momento era poco presente...mentre questo ragazzuolo ti lusingava. In un momento di forti problemi personali una persona che ti lusinga sembra quasi un salvatore. Poi dopo i giochi si fanno da sè!


infatti credo che sia stato cosi'. Senza tener conto che questo e' molto diverso da mio marito, molto piacente fisicamente e come modi di fare.
Mio marito e' molto + pacato, uno che fa fatica ad esternare quello che prova. Tant'e' che sempre ieri (come ho scritto) mi ha detto che mi ama anche se non riesce a dimostrarmelo...(anche se con i suoi comportamenti lo fa....ma intendeva con piccoli gesti e parole).
L'altro era "grande" nel suo modo di esternare....ma alla fine erano solo belle parole non supportate dai fatti. Ma io ne ero "rapita"....come drogata direi...(appunto!!)


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti credo che sia stato cosi'. Senza tener conto che questo e' molto diverso da mio marito, molto piacente fisicamente e come modi di fare.
> Mio marito e' molto + pacato, uno che fa fatica ad esternare quello che prova. Tant'e' che sempre ieri (come ho scritto) mi ha detto che mi ama anche se non riesce a dimostrarmelo...(anche se con i suoi comportamenti lo fa....ma intendeva con piccoli gesti e parole).
> L'altro era "grande" nel suo modo di esternare....ma alla fine erano solo belle parole non supportate dai fatti. Ma io ne ero "rapita"....come drogata direi...(appunto!!)


ci assomigliamo molto in questo (parlo dei rispettivi mariti)
Io ho avuto la "fortuna" che l'altro non mi ha mai illuso e non ha mai usato paroloni.....
Per il resto ti capisco e ci sono


----------



## Sabina (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è del vero in quel che dici
> anche cercare di ricostruire con un partner che dichiara di amare l'amante è espressione di egoismo
> 
> ma, per me, c'è un ma (grosso quanto una casa) nel tuo discorso
> ...


Il mio comportamento non e' giustificabile, neanche da me stessa in realtà. Diciamo che sono venuta a compromessi con la mia coscienza quando ho deciso di vivere ciò che sentivo... ora va bene così, forse domani sara' diverso.


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ci assomigliamo molto in questo (parlo dei rispettivi mariti)
> Io ho avuto la "fortuna" che l'altro non mi ha mai illuso e non ha mai usato paroloni.....
> Per il resto ti capisco e ci sono


Grazie Farfalla! magari l'altro non lo faceva nemmeno apposta. secondo me ci "credeva" in quello che diceva. ma mentiva anche a se stesso.
Comunque dai fatti avrei dovuto capire...ma io ripeto, ne ero completamente "fatta". Fisicamente e psicologicamente parlando.
Pero' ad un certo punto, come ho scritto, la "droga" inizia a fare + male che bene ed allora tocchi il fondo...ed inizi a chiederti il perche' ti stai facendo tutto quel male. A te stessa e alle persone che ami, mentendo e fingendo. Per avere un piacere effimero, fine a se stesso. 
A volte ho pensato che piuttosto che perderlo potevo accettare di fare l'amante. Ma non ce la faccio. non e' quello che voglio essere. Per me e per la mia famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla! magari l'altro non lo faceva nemmeno apposta. secondo me ci "credeva" in quello che diceva. ma mentiva anche a se stesso.
> Comunque dai fatti avrei dovuto capire...ma io ripeto, ne ero completamente "fatta". Fisicamente e psicologicamente parlando.
> Pero' ad un certo punto, come ho scritto, la "droga" inizia a fare + male che bene ed allora tocchi il fondo...ed inizi a chiederti il perche' ti stai facendo tutto quel male. A te stessa e alle persone che ami, mentendo e fingendo. Per avere un piacere effimero, fine a se stesso.
> A volte ho pensato che piuttosto che perderlo potevo accettare di fare l'amante. Ma non ce la faccio. non e' quello che voglio essere. Per me e per la mia famiglia.


E' bello sentirti così consapevole e decisa. Datti un poì di tempo, credo che ci saranno giorni in cui ti mancherà e non sarà facile non cercarlo.
Non so se lui ci credesse, parto dal presupposto che se ci avesse creduto sarebbe passato ai fatti e così dopo 5 anni non è stato....Ma ora questo non ha più importanza, conti solo tu e la tua voglia di tornare a vivere


----------



## Sabina (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Scusate ieri non ho potuto rispondere e ne' leggere...ho letto velocemente ora, ma non tutto visto che sono a lavoro.
> 
> Lo so' che e' difficile credermi e non crediate io non abbia una paura fottuta di ricarderci. Per questo non vedo l'ora di iniziare i colloqui con la psicologa (purtroppo dopo le feste), per riuscire ad essere piu' forte.
> 
> ...


Elisa, sei sulla strada giusta! Prendi l'amo che ti ha lanciato tuo marito, fare delle cose insieme... il tempo poi vi aiuterà.


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Elisa, sei sulla strada giusta! Prendi l'amo che ti ha lanciato tuo marito, fare delle cose insieme... il tempo poi vi aiuterà.


Ci spero tanto Sabina...ho pensato di dedicare a mio marito il tempo che sprecavo con l'altro. E vediamo come vanno le cose...


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ci spero tanto Sabina...ho pensato di dedicare a mio marito il tempo che sprecavo con l'altro. E vediamo come vanno le cose...



Sai che mi fa quasi impressione sentirti dire queste cose?


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sai che mi fa quasi impressione sentirti dire queste cose?


Guarda Kid, gia' ero in crisi da sempre (e lo sapete bene!!)...il culmine e'stato quando ho sprecato tempo a stare con quello, lasciando solo mio marito in alcune occasione nelle quali aveva degli acquisti da fare, per passare delle ore con l'altro (ferie di nascoto). Mi sono sentita in colpa...e per poi scoprire che invece l'altro non faceva lo stesso (tra le altre cose!!).

Comunque non pensiamo a quello che faceva lui, poco importa ormai...ma al fatto che ho sprecato tempo per andare a scopazzare con quello che mi stava soltanto usando come sempre. Tempo che avrei potuto dedicare a mio marito per avere dei momenti nostri.

Contorto...ma chiaro???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla! magari l'altro non lo faceva nemmeno apposta. *secondo me ci "credeva" in quello che diceva. ma mentiva anche a se stesso.*
> Comunque dai fatti avrei dovuto capire...ma io ripeto, ne ero completamente "fatta". Fisicamente e psicologicamente parlando.
> Pero' ad un certo punto, come ho scritto, la "droga" inizia a fare + male che bene ed allora tocchi il fondo...ed inizi a chiederti il perche' ti stai facendo tutto quel male. A te stessa e alle persone che ami, mentendo e fingendo. Per avere un piacere effimero, fine a se stesso.
> A volte ho pensato che piuttosto che perderlo potevo accettare di fare l'amante. Ma non ce la faccio. non e' quello che voglio essere. Per me e per la mia famiglia.


Ma Elisa, attenta a una cosa.

Per intraprendere una "nuova vita" non trovo sensato rinnegare quella che hai vissuto per 5 anni.
Sembra che tu voglia squalificare a tutti i costi le tue azioni precedenti e la figura stessa del tuo amante per convincerti che quello che ti appresti a fare è la cosa giusta. 
Cioè, se veramente vuoi liberarti da una dipendenza e tornare nella realtà (ho visto che molti traditori pentiti tendono a definire il periodo del tradimento come un sogno, un'assenza dalla realtà, un essere fuori da sè stessi) comincia con l'essere realista su tutto.


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Guarda Kid, gia' ero in crisi da sempre (e lo sapete bene!!)...il culmine e'stato quando ho sprecato tempo a stare con quello, lasciando solo mio marito in alcune occasione nelle quali aveva degli acquisti da fare, per passare delle ore con l'altro (ferie di nascoto). Mi sono sentita in colpa...e per poi scoprire che invece l'altro non faceva lo stesso (tra le altre cose!!).
> 
> Comunque non pensiamo a quello che faceva lui, poco importa ormai...ma al fatto che ho sprecato tempo per andare a scopazzare con quello che mi stava soltanto usando come sempre. Tempo che avrei potuto dedicare a mio marito per avere dei momenti nostri.
> 
> Contorto...ma chiaro???


Io sono molto felice che tu abbia aperto gli occhi e che abbia deciso di smettere di fare del male a persone care, tutto qui. Ma il cammino è lungo e tortuoso, dimostraci ora che sai fare. :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Guarda Kid, gia' ero in crisi da sempre (e lo sapete bene!!)...il culmine e'stato quando ho sprecato tempo a stare con quello, lasciando solo mio marito in alcune occasione nelle quali aveva degli acquisti da fare, per passare delle ore con l'altro (ferie di nascoto). Mi sono sentita in colpa...e per poi scoprire che invece l'altro non faceva lo stesso (tra le altre cose!!).
> 
> Comunque non pensiamo a quello che faceva lui, poco importa ormai...ma al fatto che ho sprecato tempo per andare a scopazzare con quello che *mi stava soltanto usando come sempre*. Tempo che avrei potuto dedicare a mio marito per avere dei momenti nostri.
> 
> Contorto...ma chiaro???


Chiarissimo. Non ne uscirai mai se prima non ti liberi di questa sega!


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chiarissimo. Non ne uscirai mai se prima non ti liberi di questa sega!


e come si fa??


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma Elisa, attenta a una cosa.
> 
> Per intraprendere una "nuova vita" non trovo sensato rinnegare quella che hai vissuto per 5 anni.
> Sembra che tu voglia squalificare a tutti i costi le tue azioni precedenti e la figura stessa del tuo amante per convincerti che quello che ti appresti a fare è la cosa giusta.
> Cioè, se veramente vuoi liberarti da una dipendenza e tornare nella realtà (ho visto che molti traditori pentiti tendono a definire il periodo del tradimento come un sogno, un'assenza dalla realtà, un essere fuori da sè stessi) comincia con l'essere realista su tutto.


SI HAi ragione. Non posso rinnegare questi 5 anni. Ho creduto di amare, di fare certe cose perche' volevo farle.
Pero' ho capito che erano comportamenti che non portavano a nulla, se non alla distruzione di me stessa e della mia vita.


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma Elisa, attenta a una cosa.
> 
> Per intraprendere una "nuova vita" non trovo sensato rinnegare quella che hai vissuto per 5 anni.
> Sembra che tu voglia squalificare a tutti i costi le tue azioni precedenti e la figura stessa del tuo amante per convincerti che quello che ti appresti a fare è la cosa giusta.
> Cioè, se veramente vuoi liberarti da una dipendenza e tornare nella realtà (ho visto che molti traditori pentiti tendono a definire il periodo del tradimento come un sogno, un'assenza dalla realtà, un essere fuori da sè stessi) comincia con l'essere realista su tutto.



Concordo sul non rinnegare la cosa, se non lo si sente davvero.

Però vorrei chiarire una cosa: io ho davvero vissuto la cosa come un distaccamento dalla realtà, dalla mia vita reale. Un sogno adolescenziale, fatto di passione, parole dolci, dolore, desiderio... E me ne sono accorto subito, non appena ci siamo separati. Infatti il mio tradimento è stato una fuga dalla realtà che non mi andava più bene. Quando ho capito che era meglio affrontarla e non fuggirvi, le cose sono andate meglio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e come si fa??


Boh......
Semplicemente smetti di pensarlo.
E' una percezione tua e come tale solo tu puoi eliminarla.
Sei tu a sentirti usata( IMHO).

Elisa: io ti parlo da persona semplice, direi quasi elementare.
Mi dispiace vedere donne come te che soffrono, piegate nella loro dignità, che si auto-puniscono per quello che hanno vissuto.
Ma miseria ladra: se tu hai ritenuto di vederti per cinque anni con un uomo che non è tuo marito spero saprai bene quali siano stati i motivi.
Magari per la visione corrente non saranno stati dei più nobili, ma erano i TUOI motivi. 
Ora questi motivi non esistono più, sono venuti meno perchè in te sono cresciute nuove consapevolezze. Ok?

Allora dì a te stessa: smetto di vedermi con lui perchè adesso ho altro da fare, non perchè lui mi ha usata e gettata. Altrimenti dipendi sempre da una sua scelta.
Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara questo è non affrontare la cosa, è un modo da furbetto che non funziona alla lunga. M spiace dirti che eliminare una bugia con un'altra bugia non fa una verità, ma fa una duplice bugia e ci sono momenti nella vita in cui una persona vorrebbe essere vera e non una marionetta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Concordo sul non rinnegare la cosa, se non lo si sente davvero.
> 
> Però vorrei chiarire una cosa: *io ho davvero vissuto la cosa come un distaccamento dalla realtà, dalla mia vita reale*. Un sogno adolescenziale, fatto di passione, parole dolci, dolore, desiderio... E me ne sono accorto subito, non appena ci siamo separati. Infatti il mio tradimento è stato una fuga dalla realtà che non mi andava più bene. Quando ho capito che era meglio affrontarla e non fuggirvi, le cose sono andate meglio.


Eh certo, lo capisco bene...
per questo poi combinate tutte queste ca@@ate.....:carneval:

(naturalmente lo dico in modo affettuoso, non me ne vogliate)

Per me invece è esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Boh......
> Semplicemente smetti di pensarlo.
> E' una percezione tua e come tale solo tu puoi eliminarla.
> Sei tu a sentirti usata( IMHO).
> ...


I motivi li ho spiegati: ero completamente fatta di lui. Mi piaceva fisicamente da impazzire e come persona (quella che credevo fosse, pero', o che speravo fosse...).
Ho scelto io di dire basta, come sempre, perche' ormai non aveva senso visto che mi faceva stare + male che bene e mi stava rovinando la vita.
Avrei potuto continuare se fossi stata un altro tipo di persona. Ma io ho capito che non lo sono, inutile sforzarsi e sforzarsi ancora.
Lui non ha scelto. Lui sarebbe rimasto cosi'. Lui non mi ha detto di scegliere, sono io che ho deciso di farlo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Boh......
> Semplicemente smetti di pensarlo.
> E' una percezione tua e come tale solo tu puoi eliminarla.
> Sei tu a sentirti usata( IMHO).
> ...


 concordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara questo è non affrontare la cosa, è un modo da furbetto che non funziona alla lunga. M spiace dirti che eliminare una bugia con un'altra bugia non fa una verità, ma fa una duplice bugia e ci sono momenti nella vita in cui una persona vorrebbe essere vera e non una marionetta.


E dove sta la seconda bugia?


----------



## aristocat (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Avrei potuto continuare se fossi stata un altro tipo di persona.


Appunto. Tu in quella persona ci hai visto _qualcosa_, qualcosa di bello, che però ovviamente non poteva sfociare nel grande progetto che volevi. Quando l'hai capito, hai troncato e hai fatto bene. 
E' la vita e questo è stato il _tuo_ percorso. Ricorda sempre (come dice bene Chiara) che non è lui ad "averti rovinato la vita" ma sei tu che oggi hai una nuova consapevolezza e nuove esigenze... frutto del lungo percorso interiore che hai fatto


----------



## Elisa (29 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Appunto. Tu in quella persona ci hai visto _qualcosa_, qualcosa di bello, che però ovviamente non poteva sfociare nel grande progetto che volevi. Quando l'hai capito, hai troncato e hai fatto bene.
> E' la vita e questo è stato il _tuo_ percorso. Ricorda sempre (come dice bene Chiara) che non è lui ad "averti rovinato la vita" ma sei tu che oggi hai una nuova consapevolezza e nuove esigenze... frutto del lungo percorso interiore che hai fatto


Hai ragione. Ho voluto vivere io questa storia e crederci perche' ne avevo bisogno forse. Non so'. Magari ho creduto di amarlo davvero.
Pero' non mi faceva + stare bene con me stessa e mi rendevo conto di non avere + il controllo della mia vita. 
Il percorso interiore pero', e' ancora lungo.


----------



## Sabina (29 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> SI HAi ragione. Non posso rinnegare questi 5 anni. Ho creduto di amare, di fare certe cose perche' volevo farle.
> Pero' ho capito che erano comportamenti che non portavano a nulla, se non alla distruzione di me stessa e della mia vita.


Penso sia giusto quello che intende Chiara. Non devi sentirti "usata" da lui. Avete condiviso dei momenti di vita insieme, anche lui ti avrà fatto sentire bene. Non ti devi colpevolizzare. Certamente lui ha sbagliato a non essere onesto con te fin dall'inizio, a prometterti cose che non erano. Tu l'hai aspettato tanti anni comunque.
Forse e' più facile prendere un altro percorso di vita ora se non li rinneghi questi anni. Vedili come un'esperienza... sono comunque una parte di te che non potrai mai cancellare. Li devi accettare... accettare che sia andata così. In fin dei conti per fortuna ci sono ancora i tuoi bimbi e tuo marito, che ti ha fatto capire di amasti ancora. Riparti da qua... e se ce la fai fai un gesto catartico: cambia scheda telefonica, elimina l'email in comune con lui (e' possibile farlo), distruggi o restituisci a lui tutte le cose sue o che ti può aver regalato. Perché finche' non farai tutto questo, finche' terrai anche solo una cosa che te lo può ricordare, significherà che una parte di te non ha chiuso con lui. E' così


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara, la seconda bugia è quella che racconti a te stessa 
Pensa che puttosto che spararmi balle da soo ho preferito cercare il suicidio, sai, me le inventavo e...mi smascheravo di continuo. Era davvero fastidoso il gioco tra il mio conoscio ed il mio io inconoscio ed alla fine ho scoperto cosa fa davvero bene...ma è un procedimento lungo ed alquanto doloroso, si chiama oblio.
Sai, ho messo tutto quello che ho vissuto di quella persona dentro di me in un posto, l'ho messo in un posto della mia mente dove solitamente non dovrei guardare e per ora guardo solo per shock e il tempo crisi dopo crisi farà il suo lavoro, cancellerà quella persona e tutte le cose vissute con lei. Si, ho certamente vissuto delle cose belle con lei, ma non si può ricordare solo il bello e non il brutto e se quest'ultimo, lo stare male supera di brutto il bello vissuto è meglio dare un taglio a tutto. 
Perchè facci così? Perchè fu subito quello che feci con la mia prima fedifraga....scoprendo però per merito suo che lei mi faceva ricordare le cose belle quando capitava di vederci, perchè sinceramente ed ora lo so mi voleva bene anche se non mi ha rispettato per nulla. Con quest'ultima devo distruggere tutto, perchè il tradimento non è il più  di quello che mi fece, il peggio venne dopo. 
Elisa cara, se questa doppia vita ti ha arrecato dolore, stanchezza, ti ha fatto sentire una persona diversa da quella che eri e da quella che volevi tendere ad essere, se una persona ha avuto questa possibilità su di te, dimenticala. Tolta la mia ex che sto cercando di dimenticare io ho dimenticato praticamente un paio di persone, faccio fatica di ricordare se non qualche momento di vissuto con esse e questo mi fa bene, perchè so che non li voglio ricordare per la loro influenza nefanda sulla mia persona.

Noi a volte siamo quello che esce fuori dalla interazione con gli altri, se un'altra persona ci crea del male noi ci trasformiamo in una  non bella persona. Ed anche se quella persona presa da sola non è malvagia, è proprio una incompatibilità totale di carattere...anche se non lo si sarebbe detto dalle parole.


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Penso sia giusto quello che intende Chiara. Non devi sentirti "usata" da lui. Avete condiviso dei momenti di vita insieme, anche lui ti avrà fatto sentire bene. Non ti devi colpevolizzare. Certamente lui ha sbagliato a non essere onesto con te fin dall'inizio, a prometterti cose che non erano. Tu l'hai aspettato tanti anni comunque.
> Forse e' più facile prendere un altro percorso di vita ora se non li rinneghi questi anni. Vedili come un'esperienza... sono comunque una parte di te che non potrai mai cancellare. Li devi accettare... accettare che sia andata così.* In fin dei conti per fortuna ci sono ancora i tuoi bimbi e tuo marito, che ti ha fatto capire di amasti ancora. Riparti da qua... e se ce la fai fai un gesto catartico: cambia scheda telefonica, elimina l'email in comune con lui (e' possibile farlo), distruggi o restituisci a lui tutte le cose sue o che ti può aver regalato. Perché finche' non farai tutto questo, finche' terrai anche solo una cosa che te lo può ricordare, significherà che una parte di te non ha chiuso con lui. E' così*


Sai una cosa Sabina: non capisco come tu in questo Thread riesca a dare consigli tanto saggi ed avveduti ad una donna che tradisce il proprio marito ed in tutti gli altri in cui ti si fa notare che tu, a differenza di Elisa, sei amcora fermamente convinta di non togliere niente a tuo marito possa rivendicare le tue giuste motivazioni per continuare con il tradimento: ma allora questi consigli valgono per Elisa e non per Te? Ah, già vero, ogni storia è storia a sè, giusto, non ci avevo pensato. 

Vuoi vedere che tra qualche tempo, quando Elisa ne sarà del tutto fuori, sarà Lei a ricambiarti il favore dicendoti che avevi ragione a consigliargli tutto ciò che ho evidenziato e che dovresti fare altrettanto ? Ah, di nuovo giusto, la tua storia è diversa dalla sua, il tuo amante ti ama talmente tanto da dirti che non vorrebbe mai che tu lasciassi la tua famiglia e lui la sua per coronare questo sogno d'amore (approposito perchè non fughi questo mio dubbio che ti ponevo nell'altro thread? ): e scusa dove sarebbe la differenza sostanziale tra Te ed Elisa?

Sempre perchè io non capisco ancora, eh!

Notte.

Ciao


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ho voluto vivere io questa storia e crederci perche' ne avevo bisogno forse. Non so'. Magari ho creduto di amarlo davvero.
> Pero' non mi faceva + stare bene con me stessa e mi rendevo conto di non avere + il controllo della mia vita.
> Il percorso interiore pero', e' ancora lungo.


Ciao Elisa, 
è tardi e domattina devo svegliarmi presto ma una cosa voglio dirtela: sento che questa volta tu hai trovato  la motivazione giusta, sento che ce la puoi fare ad uscirne ed alla fine non è poi così tanto difficile. Stai spostando nuovamente il focus su te stessa e questo è positivo. Ho notato che in uno dei precedenti post hai parlato per la prima volta con tenerzza di tuo marito e mi ha fatto tenerezza leggere quelle parole: già a suo tempo ti dissi che tuo marito era una persona che stava facendo tanto per te e penso che tu in fondo ne stai prendendo coscienza. Un uomo che nonostante senta in te "qualcosa di diverso" dal passato, "la tua distanza" a causa della quale girovaga solo nella coppia, che capisce insomma che c'è un problema e nonostante tutto di dice "Ti amo" non è un uomo da poco, come non è da poco il bene che ti vuole. 

Rifletti su cosa possa significare tutto questo per lui ed un consiglio, dell'altro inizia a non nominarlo: ponilo sempre in secondo piano rispetto a tutto, almeno in questa prima fase, tornerai poi, quando sarai più distaccata da lui, e dunque ancora più lucida ed obiettiva di quanto tu non lo sia ora, a pensare cosa sia stata questa storia ma soprattutto perchè c'è stata.

Sento che questa volta può essere quella giusta.

Ciao.

Un abbraccio affettuoso.


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa,
> è tardi e domattina devo svegliarmi presto ma una cosa voglio dirtela: sento che questa volta tu hai trovato  la motivazione giusta, sento che ce la puoi fare ad uscirne ed alla fine non è poi così tanto difficile. Stai spostando nuovamente il focus su te stessa e questo è positivo. Ho notato che in uno dei precedenti post hai parlato per la prima volta con tenerzza di tuo marito e mi ha fatto tenerezza leggere quelle parole: già a suo tempo ti dissi che tuo marito era una persona che stava facendo tanto per te e penso che tu in fondo ne stai prendendo coscienza. Un uomo che nonostante senta in te "qualcosa di diverso" dal passato, "la tua distanza" a causa della quale girovaga solo nella coppia, che capisce insomma che c'è un problema e nonostante tutto di dice "Ti amo" non è un uomo da poco, come non è da poco il bene che ti vuole.
> 
> Rifletti su cosa possa significare tutto questo per lui ed un consiglio, dell'altro inizia a non nominarlo: ponilo sempre in secondo piano rispetto a tutto, almeno in questa prima fase, tornerai poi, quando sarai più distaccata da lui, e dunque ancora più lucida ed obiettiva di quanto tu non lo sia ora, a pensare cosa sia stata questa storia ma soprattutto perchè c'è stata.
> ...


Ti ringrazio per le tue parole. Anche io sento di essere "diversa" questa volta, anche se non credere non sia dura. Le "crisi di astinenza" ci sono, anche ieri sera ne ho avuta una ed ho pianto tanto (mentre ero con la bimba per farla addormentare).
Mio marito mi vede triste e noto il suo viso preoccupato...ho iniziato a vederlo in modo "diverso", ho capito che l'amore non sono dire tante belle parole e farti sentire "una regina" ma solo nei momenti "intimi". Cosi' e' facile, senza prendersi responsabilita' e sacrifici tutti i giorni.
Quello che invece fa da sempre mio marito. Forse non c'e' mai stata la passione che ho avuto con quello (una chimica particola che ti giuro, non avevo mai provato), ma forse era solo un piacere "effimero", qualcosa che creava la mente unita ad un'attrazione fisica pazzesca (mai piaciuto un uomo come mi piaceva lui, anche fisicamente).
Ma dopo cosa c'era? solo bugie, piccoli attimi rubati, false promesse...
e intanto trascuravo lui, mio marito, quell'uomo "silenzioso" e pacato che magari non mi riempe di stupidaggini ma che c'e', sempre, nel bene e nel male. E mette da parte se stesso e quello che prova x cercare di capire me.
Si, questo mi ha fatto riflettere molto. Certo questo non vuol dire che ora riprovo la passione e l'amore e che il resto lo abbia dimenticato. Magari fosse cosi' facile. 
So' che devo fare un lungo percorso dentro me stessa (come dico sempre) e farmi aiutare, questa volta seriamente.
Voglio ricominciare ad essere felice della mia vita, di godermi i momenti, le feste, le vacanze...tutto quello che ho perso in questi anni perche' "soffrivo" per lui. Lo voglio per me e per mio marito ed i bimbi che sono l'unico amore vero della mia vita.
L'amore non e' il sesso, l'amore non e' solo la passione, l'amore non e' solo raccontarsi la favoletta.
L'amore sono fatti concreti, sacrifici e tanto impegno.


----------



## tania (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per le tue parole. Anche io sento di essere "diversa" questa volta, anche se non credere non sia dura. Le "crisi di astinenza" ci sono, anche ieri sera ne ho avuta una ed ho pianto tanto (mentre ero con la bimba per farla addormentare).
> Mio marito mi vede triste e noto il suo viso preoccupato...ho iniziato a vederlo in modo "diverso", ho capito che l'amore non sono dire tante belle parole e farti sentire "una regina" ma solo nei momenti "intimi". Cosi' e' facile, senza prendersi responsabilita' e sacrifici tutti i giorni.
> Quello che invece fa da sempre mio marito. Forse non c'e' mai stata la passione che ho avuto con quello (una chimica particola che ti giuro, non avevo mai provato), ma forse era solo un piacere "effimero", qualcosa che creava la mente unita ad un'attrazione fisica pazzesca (mai piaciuto un uomo come mi piaceva lui, anche fisicamente).
> Ma dopo cosa c'era? solo bugie, piccoli attimi rubati, false promesse...
> ...


ti leggo e mi commuovo....


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> ti leggo e mi commuovo....


Grazie Tania...pero' sappi che ancora non sto' bene e purtroppo ce l'ho ancora in testa. Non voglio fare quella che ha capito tutto e sa' cosa e' giusto ora.
Diciamo che ALMENO ho riniziato a "vedere" mio marito per quello che e', una persona che merita! E l'altro per quello che non e': un uomo che mi ama.
Il resto e' solo dolore...perche' ora devo anche cercare di "rivedere" me stessa...e questa e' la parte + difficile!


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, posso dirti una cosa? Non sempre passione ed amore vanno a braccetto, anzi sarebbe bene non ci andassero =)


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

*Le cose che restano...*

"...E le cose che restano sono quelle che sopravvivono al dolore, al tempo,  alla disgregazione, quelle che rimangono dopo che la realtà è cambiata e  si è trasformata"


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, posso dirti una cosa? Non sempre passione ed amore vanno a braccetto, anzi sarebbe bene non ci andassero =)



Dici?? Io ho sempre pensato che la passione fosse importante in una coppia...ma evidentemente non ho mai capito un bel niente! Vedendo i risultati...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per le tue parole. Anche io sento di essere "diversa" questa volta, anche se non credere non sia dura. Le "crisi di astinenza" ci sono, anche ieri sera ne ho avuta una ed ho pianto tanto (mentre ero con la bimba per farla addormentare).
> Mio marito mi vede triste e noto il suo viso preoccupato...ho iniziato a vederlo in modo "diverso", ho capito che l'amore non sono dire tante belle parole e farti sentire "una regina" ma solo nei momenti "intimi". Cosi' e' facile, senza prendersi responsabilita' e sacrifici tutti i giorni.
> Quello che invece fa da sempre mio marito. Forse non c'e' mai stata la passione che ho avuto con quello (una chimica particola che ti giuro, non avevo mai provato), ma forse era solo un piacere "effimero", qualcosa che creava la mente unita ad un'attrazione fisica pazzesca (mai piaciuto un uomo come mi piaceva lui, anche fisicamente).
> Ma dopo cosa c'era? solo bugie, piccoli attimi rubati, false promesse...
> ...





tania ha detto:


> ti leggo e mi commuovo....


Fa lo stesso effetto anche a me
Mi sei di molto aiuto sappilo... Adesso mi ritrovo sempre di più nella tua storia


----------



## tania (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Tania...pero' sappi che ancora non sto' bene e purtroppo ce l'ho ancora in testa. Non voglio fare quella che ha capito tutto e sa' cosa e' giusto ora.
> Diciamo che ALMENO ho riniziato a "vedere" mio marito per quello che e', una persona che merita! E l'altro per quello che non e': un uomo che mi ama.
> Il resto e' solo dolore...perche' ora devo anche cercare di "rivedere" me stessa...e questa e' la parte + difficile!


lo so... è dura guardarsi dentro ... però se provi a leggere i tuoi vecchi interventi ti accorgerai che non ti eri mai espressa così nei confronti di tuo marito... e questo è già un piccolo passo, non credi? 
Ti sono vicina!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Tania...pero' sappi che ancora non sto' bene e purtroppo ce l'ho ancora in testa. Non voglio fare quella che ha capito tutto e sa' cosa e' giusto ora.
> Diciamo che ALMENO ho riniziato a "vedere" mio marito per quello che e', una persona che merita! E l'altro per quello che non e': un uomo che mi ama.
> Il resto e' solo dolore...perche' ora devo anche cercare di "rivedere" me stessa...e questa e' la parte + difficile!


Come potresti non averlo ancora in testa? Ci vorrà ancora tempo molto tempo. Quello che c'è stato è comunque stato importante per te. Sarebbe strano che tu riuscissi a cancellarlo come se non fosse mai esistito.
se può consolarti non lo vedo da 8 mesi ma ancora e spesso è nella mia testa. In modo diverso, procurandomi sensazioni diverse, ma c'è....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, posso dirti una cosa? *Non sempre passione ed amore vanno a braccetto*, anzi sarebbe bene non ci andassero =)


Quoto la parte in grassetto ma a differenza tua mi auguro che entrambe possano convivere:up:


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Dici?? Io ho sempre pensato che la passione fosse importante in una coppia...ma evidentemente non ho mai capito un bel niente! Vedendo i risultati...


L?amore harmony punta sulla passione, nella realtà dei fatto il cemento di una coppia che dura non è proprio quello, anche perchè la passione se brucia termina, oddio se termina. Ci vuole un pizzico di concretezza in più, ci vuole un mix di cose per cui la passione può esserci, ma non deve predominare.


----------



## tania (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto la parte in grassetto ma a differenza tua mi auguro che entrambe possano convivere:up:


ed io quoto te:up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L?amore harmony punta sulla passione, nella realtà dei fatto il cemento di una coppia che dura non è proprio quello, anche perchè la passione se brucia termina, oddio se termina. Ci vuole un pizzico di concretezza in più, ci vuole un mix di cose per cui la passione può esserci, ma non deve predominare.


Ti quoto ed è la seconda volta oggi......:carneval::up:


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti quoto ed è la seconda volta oggi......:carneval::up:


Farfalla, con Elisa mi sto comportando bene, perchè per la prima volta ammetto che possa aver sofferto molto e soffrire tutt'ora molto. Ho un cuore anche io.


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti quoto ed è la seconda volta oggi......:carneval::up:


Avete ragione...infatti la passione non mi "bastava" piu'...certo e' bello viverla, da' grandi emozioni. E poi?? Si torna a casa e ci si sente delle merde (scusate). Almeno, x me era cosi'. Per lui chiaramente no.

Non sono una persona cosi' "vuota" da potermi bastare solo quello...solo che come ho detto, ne ero come "drogata"... lui era bello, passionale, solare e affettuoso...sfido una donna a non perdere la testa...soprattutto se ti riempe di "ti amo", "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" ecc ecc


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, con Elisa mi sto comportando bene, perchè per la prima volta ammetto che possa aver sofferto molto e soffrire tutt'ora molto. Ho un cuore anche io.


Grazie Daniele. Ho notato. Sei cambiato con me...e l'ho apprezzo molto. In effetti ho bisogno di "coccole" in questo momento. Anche se qualche strigliata x aprire gli occhi e smuovermi ci sta' tutta!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, con Elisa mi sto comportando bene, perchè per la prima volta ammetto che possa aver sofferto molto e soffrire tutt'ora molto. Ho un cuore anche io.


Io l'ho sempre saputo il problema è che raramente lo fai intravedere


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come potresti non averlo ancora in testa? Ci vorrà ancora tempo molto tempo. Quello che c'è stato è comunque stato importante per te. Sarebbe strano che tu riuscissi a cancellarlo come se non fosse mai esistito.
> se può consolarti non lo vedo da 8 mesi ma ancora e spesso è nella mia testa. In modo diverso, procurandomi sensazioni diverse, ma c'è....


E' dura Farfalla...mi fa piacere se qualcosa di questa storia possa aiutare anche te...


----------



## tania (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Avete ragione...infatti la passione non mi "bastava" piu'...certo e' bello viverla, da' grandi emozioni. E poi?? Si torna a casa e ci si sente delle merde (scusate). Almeno, x me era cosi'. Per lui chiaramente no.
> 
> Non sono una persona cosi' "vuota" da potermi bastare solo quello...solo che come ho detto, ne ero come "drogata"... lui era bello, passionale, solare e affettuoso...sfido una donna a non perdere la testa...soprattutto se ti riempe di "ti amo", "sei l'unico amore della mia vita" ecc ecc


è perchè ti sei accorta che, scava scava, rimaneva solo il sesso e non era quello che forse cercavi. E' quando ho capito questo che ho troncato la storia ed ho cominciato a sentirmi in colpa! Ed è stato l'inizio del percorso


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Cara Elisa, lui era come quelle scatole di cereali stupende, così strepitose da fuori che non puoi trattenerti dal non prenderle...li mangi anche ma dopo un poco scopri la realtà che sono cereali con una bellissima scatola...e  nient'altro. Poi scopri che ci sono cereali con una scatola orribile...ma cavoli sono davvero buoni. Perchè dico questo? perchè io sinceramente di recente ho trovato dei cereali che mi hanno dato un piacere incredibile e la scatola davvero li rendeva poco appetibli. La stessa cosa vale per le brioches e per tutto il resto :mrgreen:.
Come noti non parlo di tuo marito, non mi interessa adesso, il problema ora è ben altro. :up:


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> è perchè ti sei accorta che, scava scava, rimaneva solo il sesso e non era quello che forse cercavi. E' quando ho capito questo che ho troncato la storia ed ho cominciato a sentirmi in colpa! Ed è stato l'inizio del percorso


E come e' proseguito dopo la consapevolezza? lui ti ha + cercata?


----------



## tania (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, con Elisa mi sto comportando bene, perchè per la prima volta ammetto che possa aver sofferto molto e soffrire tutt'ora molto. Ho un cuore anche io.


Sinceramente anche con me ti sei comportato bene... riesci a capire chi sinceramente ci prova ad uscirne! Vorresti nasconderlo ma ce l'hai il cuore!


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Vorresti nasconderlo ma ce l'hai il cuore!


C'ho anche fegato, reni, milza...sono ancora tutto completo, per il piacere dei ladri di organi :rotfl:


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Elisa, lui era come quelle scatole di cereali stupende, così strepitose da fuori che non puoi trattenerti dal non prenderle...li mangi anche ma dopo un poco scopri la realtà che sono cereali con una bellissima scatola...e  nient'altro. Poi scopri che ci sono cereali con una scatola orribile...ma cavoli sono davvero buoni. Perchè dico questo? perchè io sinceramente di recente ho trovato dei cereali che mi hanno dato un piacere incredibile e la scatola davvero li rendeva poco appetibli. La stessa cosa vale per le brioches e per tutto il resto :mrgreen:.
> Come noti non parlo di tuo marito, non mi interessa adesso, il problema ora è ben altro. :up:


Credo mi sia successo proprio cosi'... quello che mi ha fregato e'stato che anche il "contenuto" sembrava strepitoso inizialmente... e quando invece ho capito che non lo era, ormai ero bella che andata!!!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' dura Farfalla...mi fa piacere se qualcosa di questa storia possa aiutare anche te...


Mi aiuta perchè credo che i nostri mariti si assomiglino molto quindi le tue riflessioni potrebbero essere le mie...


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi aiuta perchè credo che i nostri mariti si assomiglino molto quindi le tue riflessioni potrebbero essere le mie...


Comunque sento spesso donne "come me e te" che hanno mariti di questo tipo...la verita' e' che se li abbiamo scelti, e' perche' con un altro tipo di uomo non andremmo bene. Anche se ci mancano alcune cose importanti...


----------



## tania (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E come e' proseguito dopo la consapevolezza? lui ti ha + cercata?


Anche io, come te, avevo già provato una volta a chiudere.... ma ci sono ricaduta come una pera... perchè non ero sicura io... gli mandavo dei segnali opposti alla decisione presa ...
Da quando ho chiuso ha provato una volta, dopo un mesetto circa, a cercarmi, ma ha capito (detto proprio da lui) che non ero più io, ero diversa, fredda, menefreghista! Ed invece era durante la storia che non ero io, non ora! 
Quando capita, di rado, di incontrarci (lavoriamo nella stesso posto ma non insieme) mi saluta e passa avanti... ma lo fa solo per orgoglio ferito, non per delusione amorosa... anzi, credo che mi abbia rimpiazzata quasi subito... 
Non gli ho dato più motivo nè occasione di riprovarci, non credo lo farebbe e sinceramente non mi interessa saperlo. Non ha più il fascino di prima, lo vedevo con occhi diversi, tolto l'alone del sesso clandestino, tolta quell'armatura, è rimasto un semplice uomo che non ha voglia di mangiare sempre la stessa minestra (sempre frasi sua!). Comunque, a differenza di te, non mi ha mai pronunciato frasi d'amore, è stato sempre chiaro sul fatto che fra noi era solo sesso, anzi per lui non è tradire perchè non implica il cuore!!! Ma quante ce ne raccontiamo eh?!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Comunque sento spesso donne "come me e te" che hanno mariti di questo tipo...la verita' e' che se li abbiamo scelti, e' perche' con un altro tipo di uomo non andremmo bene. Anche se ci mancano alcune cose importanti...


Li abbiamo scelti perchè ci siamo innamorate di loro sappiamo che hanno un sacco di pregi, perchè sono presenti nella nostra vita con i fatti e non con le parole.
Forse (scusa non so quanti anni hai) arriviamo a un momento nella nostra vita, che abbiamo bisogno di conferme, di sentirci dire certe cose, di vivere certe passioni e le cerchiamo altrove.....sbagliando.
Io non riesco a rinnegare quello che ho fatto. Comunque egoisticamente è stato un periodo importante per la mia vita. Ma bisogna crescere e andare avanti..
Da un certo punto di vista sono stata fortunata rispetto a te perchè almeno non ho la delusione verso quella persona ma comunque il percorso è lungo e non so nemmeno io dove mi porterà


----------



## tania (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Comunque sento spesso donne "come me e te" che hanno mariti di questo tipo...la verita' e' che se li abbiamo scelti, e' perche' con un altro tipo di uomo non andremmo bene. Anche se ci mancano alcune cose importanti...


Mio marito è molto introverso, chiuso, le prime volte che lo incontri sembra quasi ombroso... non è di troppe paroline dolci... ma te le dimostra con i fatti, nelle piccole cose.... per il mio compleanno mi sono comprata da sola il regalo che mi doveva fare lui, però mi ha nascosto il bigliettino nella borsa... non mi regala rose rosse... mi porta un fiore raccolto in giardino... In 10 anni mi avrà detto ti amo 7 volte.... ma sono stati tutti e sette veri e sentiti!


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Li abbiamo scelti perchè ci siamo innamorate di loro sappiamo che hanno un sacco di pregi, perchè sono presenti nella nostra vita con i fatti e non con le parole.
> Forse (scusa non so quanti anni hai) arriviamo a un momento nella nostra vita, che abbiamo bisogno di conferme, di sentirci dire certe cose, di vivere certe passioni e le cerchiamo altrove.....sbagliando.
> Io non riesco a rinnegare quello che ho fatto. Comunque egoisticamente è stato un periodo importante per la mia vita. Ma bisogna crescere e andare avanti..
> Da un certo punto di vista sono stata fortunata rispetto a te perchè almeno non ho la delusione verso quella persona ma comunque il percorso è lungo e non so nemmeno io dove mi porterà



Si probabilmente e' come dici. Io ho 38 anni. Il problema e' che a volte mi sento "sola", perche' mio marito capita che sia molto silenzioso e "apatico". Non lo fa' per cattiveria, e' il suo carattere. Poi ha momenti di slancio e di volonta' di fare...ma un'altra sua caratteristica in passato almeno, e' stata quella di diventare ancora + spento quando lo ero io, anziche' "smuovermi" dal mio torpore, mi ci buttava ancora + dentro. Senza volere chiaramente... Per cui quando ho incontrato l'altro, ripeto, cosi' pieno di vita e di parole importanti, ho perso la testa completamente. 
Io invece se tornassi indietro, sapendo cosa ha voluto dire x me questa storia in questi anni, forse non la farei ancora. Sono sincera. Troppo dolore, troppi casini, troppi momenti duri, troppe illusioni...e non solo per me... E inoltre ora e'dura uscirne...no, non credo farei di nuovo lo stesso errore. Perche' comunque, all'inizio, non ero cosi' presa. Se mi fossi fermata subito, magari sarebbe stato si' un tradimento, ma di quelli che hai in un momento difficile che ti fanno capire che tieni ancora di + alla famiglia.
Ma andare avanti anni, con i tira e molla e le false promesse, no....questa e' una tortura...un rovinarsi l'esistenza. Per niente poi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si probabilmente e' come dici. Io ho 38 anni. Il problema e' che a volte mi sento "sola", perche' mio marito capita che sia molto silenzioso e "apatico". Non lo fa' per cattiveria, e' il suo carattere. Poi ha momenti di slancio e di volonta' di fare...ma un'altra sua caratteristica in passato almeno, e' stata quella di diventare ancora + spento quando lo ero io, anziche' "smuovermi" dal mio torpore, mi ci buttava ancora + dentro. Senza volere chiaramente... Per cui quando ho incontrato l'altro, ripeto, cosi' pieno di vita e di parole importanti, ho perso la testa completamente.
> Io invece se tornassi indietro, sapendo cosa ha voluto dire x me questa storia in questi anni, forse non la farei ancora. Sono sincera. Troppo dolore, troppi casini, troppi momenti duri, troppe illusioni...e non solo per me... E inoltre ora e'dura uscirne...no, non credo farei di nuovo lo stesso errore. Perche' comunque, all'inizio, non ero cosi' presa. Se mi fossi fermata subito, magari sarebbe stato si' un tradimento, ma di quelli che hai in un momento difficile che ti fanno capire che tieni ancora di + alla famiglia.
> Ma andare avanti anni, con i tira e molla e le false promesse, no....questa e' una tortura...un rovinarsi l'esistenza. Per niente poi.


Io 40......ieri un amico mi ha detto che è la crisi di mezza età:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io 40......ieri un amico mi ha detto che è la crisi di mezza età:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si ma quando ho inziato ne avevo 33 ....


----------



## Kid (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si probabilmente e' come dici. Io ho 38 anni. Il problema e' che a volte mi sento "sola", perche' mio marito capita che sia molto silenzioso e "apatico". Non lo fa' per cattiveria, e' il suo carattere. Poi ha momenti di slancio e di volonta' di fare...ma un'altra sua caratteristica in passato almeno, e' stata quella di diventare ancora + spento quando lo ero io, anziche' "smuovermi" dal mio torpore, mi ci buttava ancora + dentro. Senza volere chiaramente... Per cui quando ho incontrato l'altro, ripeto, cosi' pieno di vita e di parole importanti, ho perso la testa completamente.
> Io invece se tornassi indietro, sapendo cosa ha voluto dire x me questa storia in questi anni, forse non la farei ancora. Sono sincera. Troppo dolore, troppi casini, troppi momenti duri, troppe illusioni...e non solo per me... E inoltre ora e'dura uscirne...no, non credo farei di nuovo lo stesso errore. Perche' comunque, all'inizio, non ero cosi' presa. Se mi fossi fermata subito, magari sarebbe stato si' un tradimento, ma di quelli che hai in un momento difficile che ti fanno capire che tieni ancora di + alla famiglia.
> Ma andare avanti anni, con i tira e molla e le false promesse, no....questa e' una tortura...un rovinarsi l'esistenza. Per niente poi.



Ma certo Elisa, non ho mai dubitato che tu soffrissi. Il traditore è una persona insoddisfatta, quindi di natura infelice. L'amore deve essere vissuto senza vincoli, altrimenti è più una rogna che una gioia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si ma quando ho inziato ne avevo 33 ....


Va bè io 37.....diciamo che abbiamo anticipato la crisi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè io 37.....diciamo che abbiamo anticipato la crisi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e mi sa' di si! quindi ora siamo a posto???


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Li abbiamo scelti perchè ci siamo innamorate di loro sappiamo che hanno un sacco di pregi, perchè sono presenti nella nostra vita con i fatti e non con le parole.*
> Forse (scusa non so quanti anni hai) arriviamo a un momento nella nostra vita, che abbiamo bisogno di conferme, di sentirci dire certe cose, di vivere certe passioni e le cerchiamo altrove.....sbagliando.
> Io non riesco a rinnegare quello che ho fatto. Comunque egoisticamente è stato un periodo importante per la mia vita. Ma bisogna crescere e andare avanti..
> Da un certo punto di vista sono stata fortunata rispetto a te perchè almeno non ho la delusione verso quella persona ma comunque il percorso è lungo e non so nemmeno io dove mi porterà


 quindi escludi che possa avere carenze di qualche tipo per le quali non sei pienamente soddisfatta ; voglio dire che forse non è l'uomo che ti appaga al 100% (emotivamente, sentimentalmente, fisicamente....).
Da fuori sembra che tu gli voglia tanto bene ma non lo ami


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi escludi che possa avere carenze di qualche tipo per le quali non sei pienamente soddisfatta ; voglio dire che forse non è l'uomo che ti appaga al 100% (emotivamente, sentimentalmente, fisicamente....).
> Da fuori sembra che tu gli voglia tanto bene ma non lo ami



Non credo pero' che esista un uomo che possa soddisfare tutte le carenze...manchera' sempre qualcosa, e' normale.
Bisogna capire cosa sia + importante...


----------



## Kid (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io 40......ieri un amico mi ha detto che è la crisi di mezza età:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensa che io ho dato la colpa alla crisi dei 30 anni (non sfottetemi... èstata atroce!)... e sono ancora convinto che in parte sia stata quella.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensa che io ho dato la colpa alla crisi dei 30 anni (non sfottetemi... èstata atroce!)... e sono ancora convinto che in parte sia stata quella.


 ma , sai...volendo ogni età è buona per avere "crisi" dai quindici agli ottanta


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Kid, io ho la crisi di fame!!! Posso fare sesso con chiunque adesso???


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, io ho la crisi di fame!!! Posso fare sesso con chiunque adesso???


bella questa!!   mi sembri il mio ex!!


----------



## Kid (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> bella questa!!   mi sembri il mio ex!!


Ma ti giuro! Non ho nemmeno festeggiato il compleanno ai miei 30... sono entrato quasi in depressione e sono tornato adolescente di conseguenza.... :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, io ho la crisi di fame!!! Posso fare sesso con chiunque adesso???



Ma sai, qui dentro ho imparato che non è necessario avere delle scuse...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e mi sa' di si! quindi ora siamo a posto???


 
Direi di si......anche se ho imparato da questa storia a non avere più certezze


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ti giuro! Non ho nemmeno festeggiato il compleanno ai miei 30... sono entrato quasi in depressione e sono tornato adolescente di conseguenza.... :unhappy:


:up: Manco io ho festeggiato...a dire il vero in quella data ricevetti una bella telefonatina da chi mi ha voluto tanto bene per darmmi ancora contro. Che culo, no???


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi escludi che possa avere carenze di qualche tipo per le quali non sei pienamente soddisfatta ; voglio dire che forse non è l'uomo che ti appaga al 100% (emotivamente, sentimentalmente, fisicamente....).
> Da fuori sembra che tu gli voglia tanto bene ma non lo ami


Non è perfetto, ha qualche carenza come sicuramente l'abbiamo tutti, come sicuramente le ho io.
Credo che dopo quasi 25 anni che lo conosco i sentimenti si siano modificati. Sicuramente non c'è più la passione di un tempo, non mi batte il cuore se  mi guarda. Ma credo che sia la naturale evoluzione di un rapporto. La cosa che sto imparando ad accettare è che i brividi, le emozioni, la passione sfrenata sono belle ma non essenziali in un rapporto.


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è perfetto, ha qualche carenza come sicuramente l'abbiamo tutti, come sicuramente le ho io.
> Credo che dopo quasi 25 anni che lo conosco i sentimenti si siano modificati. Sicuramente non c'è più la passione di un tempo, non mi batte il cuore se  mi guarda. Ma credo che sia la naturale evoluzione di un rapporto. La cosa che sto imparando ad accettare è che i brividi, le emozioni, la passione sfrenata sono belle ma non essenziali in un rapporto.



 
Ecco, quello che devo imparare io!


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Farfallina, con tutte le vicende brutte che mi sono capitate in questi 20 anni ho scoperto che la cosa più  bella sai cosa è? Un posto "caldo" dove stare, nel senso che i sentimenti ti scaldino di quel bellissimo tepore che ti possono far stare sereno nel tempo. Ok, a 32 anni ho una voglia di calma incredibile, c'è poco da dire! Per i brividi c'è l'alfa :up: 
Comunque ho notato che molte persone imparerebbero ad avere una vita più soddisfacente se facessero Bungee jumping o parapendio o provando una auto in pista, cioè provando emozioni forti a prescindere da quali emozioni sono. Già che ci sono ci penso e regalo alla mia ragazza un buono per una corsa sfrenata in Ferrari! (a lei piacerebbe, lo so molto bene!!!)


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfallina, con tutte le vicende brutte che mi sono capitate in questi 20 anni ho scoperto che la cosa più bella sai cosa è? Un posto "caldo" dove stare, nel senso che i sentimenti ti scaldino di quel bellissimo tepore che ti possono far stare sereno nel tempo. Ok, a 32 anni ho una voglia di calma incredibile, c'è poco da dire!


 wow... che bella frase... non c'è nulla di più vero...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma ti giuro! Non ho nemmeno festeggiato il compleanno ai miei 30... sono entrato quasi in depressione e sono tornato adolescente di conseguenza.... :unhappy:


io ho festeggiato per una settimana i miei 40 non ho mai sentito così tanto affetto intorno a me.....io adoro i compleanni, torno bambina e mi incavolo da morire se qualcuno si dimentica di farmi gli auguri


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfallina, con tutte le vicende brutte che mi sono capitate in questi 20 anni ho scoperto che la cosa più bella sai cosa è? Un posto "caldo" dove stare, nel senso che i sentimenti ti scaldino di quel bellissimo tepore che ti possono far stare sereno nel tempo. Ok, a 32 anni ho una voglia di calma incredibile, c'è poco da dire! Per i brividi c'è l'alfa :up:
> Comunque ho notato che molte persone imparerebbero ad avere una vita più soddisfacente se facessero Bungee jumping o parapendio o provando una auto in pista, cioè provando emozioni forti a prescindere da quali emozioni sono. *Già che ci sono ci penso e regalo alla mia ragazza un buono per una corsa sfrenata in Ferrari!* (a lei piacerebbe, lo so molto bene!!!)


Piacerebbe molto anche a me


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho festeggiato per una settimana i miei 40 non ho mai sentito così tanto affetto intorno a me.....io adoro i compleanni, torno bambina e mi incavolo da morire se qualcuno si dimentica di farmi gli auguri


Siamo uguali in questo!! anche x me e' cosi'. E per i 40 anni voglio fare qualcosa di speciale con le persone che amo vicine...e siccome manca un anno e mezzo da questo brutto momento, saro' sicuramente + serena e finalmente mi godro' di nuovo il mio compleanno!! 

p.s. sarete tutti invitati! chiaro!! :up:


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è perfetto, ha qualche carenza come sicuramente l'abbiamo tutti, come sicuramente le ho io.
> Credo che dopo quasi 25 anni che lo conosco i sentimenti si siano modificati. Sicuramente non c'è più la passione di un tempo, non mi batte il cuore se mi guarda. Ma credo che sia la naturale evoluzione di un rapporto. La cosa che sto imparando ad accettare è che i brividi, le emozioni, la passione sfrenata sono belle ma non essenziali in un rapporto.


nessuno è perfetto.
c'è una grande differenza tra l'evoluzione di un amore che passa attraverso una passione meno evidente ma sempre presente (il cuore continua a battere anche dopo tanti anni...come no) e il tepore di un quieto affetto.
e questo non è una colpa per nessuno


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno è perfetto.
> c'è una grande differenza tra l'evoluzione di un amore che passa attraverso una passione meno evidente ma sempre presente (il cuore continua a battere anche dopo tanti anni...come no) *e il tepore di un quieto affetto.*
> e questo non è una colpa per nessuno


La parte in grassetto mi mette tristezza e non mi ci rivedo.
Certo che il cuore continua a battere dopo anni ma in determinati momenti o situazioni. E' ben diverso che avere le mani che tremano il cuore in gola solo perchè vedi lui che ti viene incontro...
Se a te basta guardare tuo marito per avere il batticuore sei una donna molto molto fortunata.....


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> Anche io, come te, avevo già provato una volta a chiudere.... ma ci sono ricaduta come una pera... perchè non ero sicura io... gli mandavo dei segnali opposti alla decisione presa ...
> Da quando ho chiuso ha provato una volta, dopo un mesetto circa, a cercarmi, ma ha capito (detto proprio da lui) che non ero più io, ero diversa, fredda, menefreghista! Ed invece era durante la storia che non ero io, non ora!
> Quando capita, di rado, di incontrarci (lavoriamo nella stesso posto ma non insieme) mi saluta e passa avanti... ma lo fa solo per orgoglio ferito, non per delusione amorosa... anzi, credo che mi abbia rimpiazzata quasi subito...
> Non gli ho dato più motivo nè occasione di riprovarci, non credo lo farebbe e sinceramente non mi interessa saperlo. Non ha più il fascino di prima, lo vedevo con occhi diversi, tolto l'alone del sesso clandestino, tolta quell'armatura, è rimasto un semplice uomo che non ha voglia di mangiare sempre la stessa minestra (sempre frasi sua!). Comunque, a differenza di te, non mi ha mai pronunciato frasi d'amore, è stato sempre chiaro sul fatto che fra noi era solo sesso, anzi per lui non è tradire perchè non implica il cuore!!! Ma quante ce ne raccontiamo eh?!



Invece lui mi ha sempre detto di non aver mai amato la moglie, di averla sposata xche' erano insieme fin da ragazzini, perche' era la persona giusta in quel momento, ma senza sentire "amore".
E giustificava cosi' la sua "voglia di cercare altro"...
E io gli ho creduto...pero 'credo che fosse stato davvero cosi', una volta provato "l'amore" che diceva provare x me, l'avrebbe lasciata no? E invece sono insieme da 20 anni. Rischiavo di vederli festeggiare il 25° anniversario ed essere ancora l'amante, li' ad aspettare... mentre sono convinta che io avrei rovinato definitivamente il rapporto con mio marito, gia' ormai molto malandato...
Comunque sono stra-sicura anche io che mi rimpiazzera' molto presto...prima di quanto io possa pensare. Ormai ho capito com'e' l'antifona....


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Comunque sono stra-sicura anche io che mi rimpiazzera' molto presto...prima di quanto io possa pensare. Ormai ho capito com'e' l'antifona....


Elisa, è solo voglia di pagnottella che non è la solita. Quella proibita è più  bella. pensa che io conosco un tizio fidanzato da 6 anni che non ci si voleva mettere con la sua lei. Lei vorrebbe convivere, lei vorrebbe fare una famiglia e lui la farà...nel frattempo lui ha provato più volte a tradirla...ma è fesso e si fa prendere dalla paura e confessa subito tutto...ovviamente cambiando la realtà di modo di sembrare innocente. Elisa, questi uomini che sono esteriormente molto dotati di eloquio e di socievolezza...possiedono un difetto di natura, sono come Farinelli, cioè senza palle!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Invece lui mi ha sempre detto di non aver mai amato la moglie, di averla sposata xche' erano insieme fin da ragazzini, perche' era la persona giusta in quel momento, ma senza sentire "amore".
> E giustificava cosi' la sua "voglia di cercare altro"...
> E io gli ho creduto...pero 'credo che fosse stato davvero cosi', una volta provato "l'amore" che diceva provare x me, l'avrebbe lasciata no? E invece sono insieme da 20 anni. Rischiavo di vederli festeggiare il 25° anniversario ed essere ancora l'amante, li' ad aspettare... mentre sono convinta che io avrei rovinato definitivamente il rapporto con mio marito, gia' ormai molto malandato...
> Comunque sono stra-sicura anche io che mi rimpiazzera' molto presto...prima di quanto io possa pensare. Ormai ho capito com'e' l'antifona....


aspetterà di esser certo che tu non possa essere "recuperata"
e poi accetterà lo sbattimento di cercarsene un'altra

spero la trovi in fretta, perchè temo che sia quello che ti servirà per non dubitare più di quel che hai realmente inseguito per tutti questi anni


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aspetterà di esser certo che tu non possa essere "recuperata"
> e poi accetterà lo sbattimento di cercarsene un'altra
> 
> spero la trovi in fretta, perchè temo che sia quello che ti servirà per non dubitare più di quel che hai realmente inseguito per tutti questi anni


Cercasi pagnottella per ex amante pigro a trovarsene un'altra!!!! venghino venghino, lo offriamo a metà prezzo perchè già un poco usato, ma è ancora in buono stato. Tradisce tutto l'anno, tradisce sempre, non è perfetto??:up:

Io ci provo a vendere merce del genere in giro...ma chissà perchè mi ridono in faccia!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

Se ci sono problemi per i 40, urge mettersi le catene per i 50 allora...sono ancora piu' bastardi...

preparateve e poi non dite che non v'ho avvertito.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cercasi pagnottella per ex amante pigro a trovarsene un'altra!!!! venghino venghino, lo offriamo a metà prezzo perchè già un poco usato, ma è ancora in buono stato. Tradisce tutto l'anno, tradisce sempre, non è perfetto??:up:
> 
> Io ci provo a vendere merce del genere in giro...ma chissà perchè mi ridono in faccia!


Grande Dani! 

E vi devo raccontare una cosa, devo proprio.
Allora...io erano settimane che stavo male e insistevo a dirgli che non si poteva continuare cosi' (come al solito). E lui solite cose: ci amiamo, vedrai un giorno staremo insieme (si ma intanto?), ne abbiamo passate tante .... ecc ecc. E gli dicevo di essere comunque sincero: lui giurava di esserlo. Seeee....
Qualche settimna fa gli ho pure comprato (insieme a lui) il regalo per Natale e la sera stessa, via sms, mi dice una bugia. 
Una cavolata, ma dietro la quale c'e' una grande verita': mi sta prendendo in giro x l'ennisima volta. La cosa bella e' che anche quando la scopro, lui nega guardandomi in faccia. La goccia che fa traboccare il vaso: ho le prove e lui dice che mente x colpa mia. Perche' IO sono troppo malfidente e quindi deve farlo xche' altrimenti penso male anche delle cavolate. Altra balla: lui mente xche' si vuole parare il fondoschiena, xche' cosi' non ammette come stanno le cose realmente.
Questa cosa, insieme al fatto che ho iniziato a stare sempre + male e a sentirmi in colpa verso mio marito che invece, nonostante tutto, e' l'unico ONESTO, mi ha fatto SCOPPIARE definitivamente.
Morale: intanto si e' tenuto il regalo. Il suo e' stato: Dimostrarmi che pezzo di M... sia veramente. e togliermelo (spero x sempre) dalle scatole.
Questo e' quanto...!!

Non so' se riuscirete a capire visto che non posso mettere tutti i "dettagli"....


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grande Dani!
> 
> E vi devo raccontare una cosa, devo proprio.
> Allora...io erano settimane che stavo male e insistevo a dirgli che non si poteva continuare cosi' (come al solito). E lui solite cose: ci amiamo, vedrai un giorno staremo insieme (si ma intanto?), ne abbiamo passate tante .... ecc ecc. E gli dicevo di essere comunque sincero: lui giurava di esserlo. Seeee....
> ...


scusa ...ma come puoi aspettarti la lealtà in una situazione di slealtà: come avevo detto a papero...
se stai commettendo un furto con dei ladri non puoi lamentarti che poi rubino anche a te


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ...ma come puoi aspettarti la lealtà in una situazione di slealtà: come avevo detto a papero...
> se stai commettendo un furto con dei ladri non puoi lamentarti che poi rubino anche a te


Lo so', ma in quel momento non ci pensavo. Ora sto' iniziando a capire.


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, primo pensiero semplice semplice, così come lui mentiva spudoratamente con la moglie probabilmente faceva la stessa cosa con te per avere una vita facile, c'è chi mente per non affrontare la realtà, ma menzogna dopo menzogna tutto va a quel paese.
Io dal mio punto di vista posso mettermi nei tuoi panni e capire che hai sempre detto che lui era un bel uomo...lo hai ripetuto così tanto che forse ho capito perchè cedesti a lui, perchè eri in un momento no e non potevi vredere che un uomo talmente bello potesse farsi avanti con te. Miracolo?
Sai, tutti noi abbiamo un poco di venità dentro e questa viene anche alimentata da quelle che noi consideriamo nostre conquiste nella vita.


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, primo pensiero semplice semplice, così come lui mentiva spudoratamente con la moglie probabilmente faceva la stessa cosa con te per avere una vita facile, c'è chi mente per non affrontare la realtà, ma menzogna dopo menzogna tutto va a quel paese.
> Io dal mio punto di vista posso mettermi nei tuoi panni e capire che hai sempre detto che lui era un bel uomo...lo hai ripetuto così tanto che forse ho capito perchè cedesti a lui, perchè eri in un momento no e non potevi vredere che un uomo talmente bello potesse farsi avanti con te. Miracolo?
> Sai, tutti noi abbiamo un poco di venità dentro e questa viene anche alimentata da quelle che noi consideriamo nostre conquiste nella vita.


Si pero' Daniele, anche io mentivo con marito (anche se non credo quanto lui sinceramente), eppure cercavo di essere "sincera" con lui. Se gli dicevo una cosa era quella. Perche' credevo nella nostra volonta' di diventare qualcosa di + di una semplice storia di sesso. 
Per quanto riguarda il fatto che lui sia "bello", si e' un bell'uomo...ma anche io non sono da buttare via ...!!  
Pero' io ho autostima zero, questo e' il mio problema. Quindi non mi sono mai sentita e vista per quello che sono realmente e che mi dicono.
Comunque basta parlare di quello! Volevo solo raccontare quel fatto. Sinceramente mi e' sembrato proprio da "bastardo" cuccarsi il regalo e subito dopo trattarmi cosi'. Al di la' dell'essere amanti, come gesto verso un'altra persona...non lo farei nemmeno con un amico!


----------



## Sabina (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Sai una cosa Sabina: non capisco come tu in questo Thread riesca a dare consigli tanto saggi ed avveduti ad una donna che tradisce il proprio marito ed in tutti gli altri in cui ti si fa notare che tu, a differenza di Elisa, sei amcora fermamente convinta di non togliere niente a tuo marito possa rivendicare le tue giuste motivazioni per continuare con il tradimento: ma allora questi consigli valgono per Elisa e non per Te? Ah, già vero, ogni storia è storia a sè, giusto, non ci avevo pensato.
> 
> Vuoi vedere che tra qualche tempo, quando Elisa ne sarà del tutto fuori, sarà Lei a ricambiarti il favore dicendoti che avevi ragione a consigliargli tutto ciò che ho evidenziato e che dovresti fare altrettanto ? Ah, di nuovo giusto, la tua storia è diversa dalla sua, il tuo amante ti ama talmente tanto da dirti che non vorrebbe mai che tu lasciassi la tua famiglia e lui la sua per coronare questo sogno d'amore (approposito perchè non fughi questo mio dubbio che ti ponevo nell'altro thread? ): e scusa dove sarebbe la differenza sostanziale tra Te ed Elisa?
> 
> ...


Ciao Asto,
capire cosa? Che anche se sono una traditrice posso capire il dolore di un tradito, che sono in grado di capire chi vuole chiudere una storia che non lo porta dove vorrebbe, che sono in grado di dare consigli sensati che a me per ora non interessa seguire?
Com'è possibile capire con la ragione l'IRRAZIONALITA'?
Ho scelto in un certo momento della mia vita di seguire l'irrazionalità. 
Ho scelto di vivere la passione senza distruggere la mia famiglia.
Ho scelto insieme al mio amante questa strada perché per adesso va bene ad entrambi. 
Ho scelto di vivere in modo razionale una cosa irrazionale.
Ho scelto così perché in un certo momento della mia vita ho deciso di fare una pazzia, perché ero stanca della mia vita, ma non posso cambiare, non ora. Ho scelto così perché IO sono anche così.


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina, sinceramente spero che tuo marito scopra ma che non scopra mai quello che hai scritto. E spero che scoprendolo tu non avrai questa freddezza, perchè sono queste cose che portano una persona dritta dritta al creatore.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ...ma come puoi aspettarti la lealtà in una situazione di slealtà: come avevo detto a papero...
> se stai commettendo un furto con dei ladri non puoi lamentarti che poi rubino anche a te


Probabilmente lo è nella maggioranza dei casi......ma ci sono le eccezioni per fortuna


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sbagliare e' umano ... perseverare e' diabolico  .


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliare e' umano ... perseverare e' diabolico  .


Spero non sia riferito a me....se così fosse non ho capito


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Spero non sia riferito a me*....se così fosse non ho capito


Potrebbe, potrebbe riferirsi anche a te volendo 

Nel tuo caso e' dovuto succedere quel "triste evento" per farti aprire gli occhi su cosa stavi facendo, sul rischio che hai corso  , pensaci, rifletti bene  .


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliare e' umano ... perseverare e' diabolico  .


va la' che Diabolik era fedele ad Eva Kant...e vice e versa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> va la' che *Diabolik* era fedele ad Eva Kant...e vice e versa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Io ho sempre tifato per *lui  era libero  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


*


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Potrebbe, potrebbe riferirsi anche a te volendo
> 
> Nel tuo caso e' dovuto succedere quel "triste evento" per farti aprire gli occhi su cosa stavi facendo, sul rischio che hai corso  , pensaci, rifletti bene  .


L'avevo interpretato in un altro modo.
Pensavo fosse riferito a quello che avevo scritto a minerva
:up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho sempre tifato per *lui  era libero  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> *


io oltre che tifare, gli davo anche gli oboli...

a quei tempi er mulo nun ce stava ancora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'avevo interpretato in un altro modo.
> Pensavo fosse riferito a quello che avevo scritto a minerva
> :up::up:





​


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io oltre che tifare, gli davo anche gli oboli...
> 
> a quei tempi er mulo nun ce stava ancora...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Tu sei terribile!  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente lo è nella maggioranza dei casi......ma ci sono le eccezioni per fortuna


 sì,certo.
anche perché poi dipende da quello che tu ti aspetti : se riconosci subito il calesse nessuno ti racconta che è un amore


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

*Grazie a chi mi ha detto di pensare a questa canzone*

Signora Lia

signora Lia stasera 
stai con tuo marito 
sta' tranquilla che non sa 
non sa che l'hai tradito 
ma stasera che hai capito 
di amare solo lui 
senti che hai sbagliato troppo ormai 
senti che hai sbagliato troppo ormai 
signora Lia stasera 
piangerai da sola 
gli hai negato anche il tuo cuore 
senza una parola 
ora che vorresti 
che parlasse un po' con te 
lui legge il giornale e pensa a sé 
lui legge il giornale e pensa a sé 
signora Lia 
l'amore ti ha giocato 
sai che ci fai 
di un sogno mai avverato 
signora Lia 
se tu vai via 
non troverai 
niente per te 
signora Lia stasera 
stai con tuo marito 
prova a dirgli che con l'altro 
è tutto finito 
lava i piatti e asciuga il viso 
non ci pensare più 
con lui siedi e accendi la tivù 
con lui siedi e accendi la tivù  

​


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Signora Lia
> 
> signora Lia stasera
> stai con tuo marito
> ...


 :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì,certo.
> anche perché poi dipende da quello che tu ti aspetti : se riconosci subito il calesse nessuno ti racconta che è un amore


Io non mi aspettavo niente. Ho avuto quello che mi è stato detto dall'inizio che avrei avuto e ho dato quello che dall'inizio sapevo di volere e potere dare. Trovo assurdo dover mentire all'interno di una relazione, da sempre non ne vedo la motivazione e non è che sia un'esperta....


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Io non mi aspettavo niente*. Ho avuto quello che mi è stato detto dall'inizio che avrei avuto e ho dato quello che dall'inizio sapevo di volere e potere dare. Trovo assurdo dover mentire all'interno di una relazione, da sempre non ne vedo la motivazione e non è che sia un'esperta....


 infatti


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Signora Lia
> 
> signora Lia stasera
> stai con tuo marito
> ...


L'ho ascoltata spesso anch'io.....è molto malinconica


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi aspettavo niente. Ho avuto quello che mi è stato detto dall'inizio che avrei avuto e ho dato quello che dall'inizio sapevo di volere e potere dare. Trovo assurdo dover mentire all'interno di una relazione, da sempre non ne vedo la motivazione e non è che sia un'esperta....


Anche io trovo assurdo questo. Gia' una relazione porta un mare di menzogne...almeno e dico almeno, essere sinceri su cosa si vuole e ci si aspetta. Io a quello ho sempre detto di dirmi se gli stava bene una storia da amanti dalla quale non dovevo aspettarmi nulla. Ma sapete xche' mentiva? perche' sapeva benissimo che io non avrei "accettato"... ma e' troppo da bastardi fare cosi'. 
Comunque ok, ormai e' andata.


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo dover mentire all'interno di una relazione, da sempre non ne vedo la motivazione e non è che sia un'esperta....


Il tuo è stato diretto, ma anche rischioso, poteva beccarsi un due di picche, ma forse essendo stato un traditore seriale (così mi sembra di aver capito), non è che avrebbe fatto differenza...avanti un'altra! >.<

La maggior parte delle volte non puoi dire ad una donna:"mi sono stancato di mia moglie/marito. Sono in cerca di sesso, attenzioni, approvazione, ecc.. che fai me le dai?"

Il più delle volte si deve creare qualcosa di fantastico, qualcosa che solo a loro poteva accadere, di meraviglioso e inimitabile, non si riusciva a dire di no (anche per giustificarsi, e abbassare il proprio grado di...come dire, di responsabilità), aggiungici un po' di routine, eccitazione per il proibito...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho ascoltata spesso anch'io.....è molto malinconica


tendente andante all'agonia direi...

la musica di quello sfigato, almeno prima maniera, e' adattissima come sottofondo per le flebo o le dialisi...

brrrrrr...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ma sapete xche' mentiva? perche' sapeva benissimo che io non avrei "accettato"... ma e' troppo da bastardi fare cosi'.
> .


Ecco qua...


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il tuo è stato diretto, ma anche rischioso, poteva beccarsi un due di picche, ma forse essendo stato un traditore seriale (così mi sembra di aver capito), non è che avrebbe fatto differenza...avanti un'altra! >.<
> 
> La maggior parte delle volte non puoi dire ad una donna:"mi sono stancato di mia moglie/marito. Sono in cerca di sesso, attenzioni, approvazione, ecc.. che fai me le dai?"
> 
> Il più delle volte si deve creare qualcosa di fantastico, qualcosa che solo a loro poteva accadere, di meraviglioso e inimitabile, non si riusciva a dire di no (anche per giustificarsi, e abbassare il proprio grado di...come dire, di responsabilità), aggiungici un po' di routine, eccitazione per il proibito...


quoto!


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tendente andante all'agonia direi...
> 
> la musica di quello sfigato, almeno prima maniera, e' adattissima come sottofondo per le flebo o le dialisi...
> 
> brrrrrr...:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco qua...


ecco qua!! ne sono l'esempio in persona!


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Asto,
> capire cosa? Che anche se sono una traditrice posso capire il dolore di un tradito, che sono in grado di capire chi vuole chiudere una storia che non lo porta dove vorrebbe, che sono in grado di dare consigli sensati che a me per ora non interessa seguire?
> Com'è possibile capire con la ragione l'IRRAZIONALITA'?
> *Ho scelto in un certo momento della mia vita di seguire l'irrazionalità. *
> ...


Ciao Sabina,
non prendere quello che ti dico come un giudizio nè tantomeno come della facile e gratuita ironia: leggendoti, specie in questo tuo ultimo post, al contrario di quanto affermi, mi dai l'impressione di una persona tiepida, di una persona che si accontenta e tu puoi dare e ricevere di più. Ovvio, io non so come stanno realmente le cose, se non per quello che scrivi quì dentro. Se però a te sta bene così allora nessun problema, che continui così.

Scegli di vivere in modo razionale una cosa irrazionale => non è il massimo

Hai scelto di fare un pazzia perchè stanca della tua vita ma non puoi cambiare => ergo non si tratta di una pazzia, ma di una cazzata.

Questi sono solo due motivi per cui penso che sei una tiepida e che ti accontenti, ma ripeto se questo ti fa vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno anzichè mezzo vuoto allora ben per Te.

In ogni caso buon 2011.

(Mi sei simpaica ecco perchè ti rompo le scatole)


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il tuo è stato diretto, ma anche rischioso, poteva beccarsi un due di picche, ma forse essendo stato un traditore seriale (così mi sembra di aver capito), non è che avrebbe fatto differenza...avanti un'altra! >.<
> 
> *La maggior parte delle volte non puoi dire ad una donna:"mi sono stancato di mia moglie/marito. Sono in cerca di sesso, attenzioni, approvazione, ecc.. che fai me le dai?"*
> 
> Il più delle volte si deve creare qualcosa di fantastico, qualcosa che solo a loro poteva accadere, di meraviglioso e inimitabile, non si riusciva a dire di no (anche per giustificarsi, e abbassare il proprio grado di...come dire, di responsabilità), aggiungici un po' di routine, eccitazione per il proibito...


Avete una visione che non riesco a comprendere.
Se lui mi avesse detto una cosa così non gliel'avrei data nemmeno io....
Essere diretto non vuol dire dire me la dai....
siamo stati  mesi prima di incontrarci da soli, mesi in cui abbiamo riso scherzato e durante i quali lui ha semplicemente aspettato che io mi decidessi.
Solo allora abbiamo messo in chiaro le cose tra noi così che non ci fossero malintesi.
L'atmosfera fantastica (come la descrivi tu) non ha bisogno di bugie per crearsi se c'è un certo tipo di attrazione...
Boh


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avete una visione che non riesco a comprendere.
> Se lui mi avesse detto una cosa così non gliel'avrei data nemmeno io....
> Essere diretto non vuol dire dire me la dai....
> siamo stati  mesi prima di incontrarci da soli, mesi in cui abbiamo riso scherzato e durante i quali lui ha semplicemente aspettato che io mi decidessi.
> ...


Su questo ti do' ragione...pero' se si e' chiari fin dall'inizio appunto... Noi invece abbiamo iniziato subito con grandi paroloni, anzi, lui veramente dopo 7 mesi mi ha detto che voleva lasciare la moglie per me... siamo arrivati quasi a 5 anni.... 
Forse la storia l'avremmo avuta comunque, ma sarebbe stata diversa. E sicuramente non cosi' lunga. Poteva essere la storia di un momento fatto di "mancanze" e "solitudine" che avrebbe lasciato un ricordo meno amaro.


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il tuo è stato diretto, ma anche rischioso, poteva beccarsi un due di picche, ma forse essendo stato un traditore seriale (così mi sembra di aver capito), non è che avrebbe fatto differenza...avanti un'altra! >.<
> 
> La maggior parte delle volte non puoi dire ad una donna:"mi sono stancato di mia moglie/marito. Sono in cerca di sesso, attenzioni, approvazione, ecc.. che fai me le dai?"
> *
> Il più delle volte si deve creare qualcosa di fantastico, qualcosa che solo a loro poteva accadere, di meraviglioso e inimitabile, non si riusciva a dire di no (anche per giustificarsi, e abbassare il proprio grado di...come dire, di responsabilità), aggiungici un po' di routine, eccitazione per il proibito...*


... in poche parole:

L'Illudersi  :mrgreen: ​


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Su questo ti do' ragione...pero' se si e' chiari fin dall'inizio appunto... Noi invece abbiamo iniziato subito con grandi paroloni, anzi, lui veramente dopo 7 mesi mi ha detto che voleva lasciare la moglie per me... siamo arrivati quasi a 5 anni....
> Forse la storia l'avremmo avuta comunque, ma sarebbe stata diversa. E sicuramente non cosi' lunga. Poteva essere la storia di un momento fatto di "mancanze" e "solitudine" che *avrebbe lasciato un ricordo meno amaro*.


 
Non ti avrebbe lasciato nulla di amaro se non il senso di colpa verso tuo marito


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avete una visione che non riesco a comprendere.
> Se lui mi avesse detto una cosa così non gliel'avrei data nemmeno io....
> Essere diretto non vuol dire dire me la dai....
> siamo stati  mesi prima di incontrarci da soli, mesi in cui abbiamo riso scherzato e durante i quali lui ha semplicemente aspettato che io mi decidessi.
> ...


... una sorta di polizza assicurativa


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avete una visione che non riesco a comprendere.
> Se lui mi avesse detto una cosa così non gliel'avrei data nemmeno io....
> Essere diretto non vuol dire dire me la dai....
> siamo stati  mesi prima di incontrarci da soli, mesi in cui abbiamo riso scherzato e durante i quali lui ha semplicemente aspettato che io mi decidessi.
> Solo allora abbiamo messo in chiaro le cose tra noi così che non ci fossero malintesi.


  Diretto, intendo nel dirti che gli interessavi, poi ha aspettato pazientemente (o forse perché in fondo, non era proprio necessario) che tu gliela dessi. Alla fine il discorso è quello. Che poi possiate aver riso e scherzato nel frattempo, il succo non cambia, almeno per me.
Di sicuro non ti ha posto il suo interessamento a te, come una cosa inaspettata, che lo ha stravolto, di cui non sa come andrà a finire e come gestire e bla...bla...bla...
Gli interessavi, te l'ha chiesta (anche se gentilmente e con un certo  savoir faire) e ha aspettato.
Non ti ha posto tutte quelle menate che di solito si dicono.




> L'atmosfera fantastica (come la descrivi tu) non ha bisogno di bugie per crearsi se c'è un certo tipo di attrazione...
> Boh


 Io non credo. Se si è bravi, si può far credere tutto.
Guarda proprio qualche giorno fa rileggevo su un forum una vecchia discussione. La tipa in questione non riusciva a capacitarsi di come il _suo _uomo (sposato), potesse avere un altro figlio con la moglie, quando solo un mese prima diceva di amarla alla follia, e aveva fatto l'amore. 
Quando molti utenti le hanno fatto notare che forse lui non faceva l'amore, e che forse il fatto che non aveva rapporti con la moglie era una bugia.
Lei rispose ch_e loro non capivano nulla e che solo chi c'era passato poteva capire, che lei sapeva benissimo quando un uomo fa l'amore_: l_a dolcezza dei gesti, i visi che si fissano, l'intesa che c'era perchè entrambi sapevano con quegli sguardi che stavano pensando la stessa cosa, gli occhi che brillavano!_ Sono tutte cose che non potevano mentire!!


P.S. Dopo due mesi lui l'ha lasciò con la scusa dei sensi di colpa per il figlio. Dopo un altro mese scoprì che fu semplicemente sostituita da una che menava meno grane e anche più giovane. :condom:

Come vedi c'è chi sa fingere benissimo e, ovviamente, anche chi ci casca...


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... in poche parole:
> 
> L'Illudersi  :mrgreen: ​


Sempre la solita...e io che scrivo a fare tutto quel papiello? 
La prossima volta scrivi tu sintenticamente e io quoto! :rotfl:



Elisa ha detto:


> Su questo ti do' ragione...pero' se si e' chiari fin dall'inizio appunto...


Ecco qua, ance tu hai sintetizzato quello che volevo intendere.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... una sorta di polizza assicurativa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Certo che ha impedito a entrambi di illudersi, recriminare e soffrire


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *e' terribile questa storia...comunque anche il mio ex diceva di non far sesso con la moglie...ma io non gli ho mai creduto (e lui si offendeva pure!!). Ero scesa proprio in basso.*
> Invece quando io gli dicevo di non farlo, era vero. O piuttosto non gli dicevo niente. Ma mentire se uno / una chiede, e' da bastardi.
> Oltre a mentire su quel che si sente...a me diceva di "allontanare" mio marito, di fargli capire che era finita, quando poi lui (SONO SICURA) non faceva la stessa cosa (se non per qualche giorno, di solito dopo una crisi che si tornava insieme e c'era un certa "atmosfera" tra di noi...)


Più che altro fu terribile il risveglio della donna in questione. 
Spero stia meglio ora.

Sinceramente son contenta che ti sei levata dalle scatole un tipo del genere.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avete una visione che non riesco a comprendere.
> Se lui mi avesse detto una cosa così non gliel'avrei data nemmeno io....
> Essere diretto non vuol dire dire me la dai....
> *siamo stati  mesi prima di incontrarci da soli, mesi in cui abbiamo riso scherzato e durante i quali lui ha semplicemente aspettato che io mi decidessi.
> ...


quanto tempo sprecato....:mrgreen:

scusa ma in seguito la liturgia inutile e' stata rivista o serve per dare un contentino alla coscienza?

cioe', in soldoni, quando si riforma l'humus, che succede?so' ansioso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Diretto, intendo nel dirti che gli interessavi, poi ha aspettato pazientemente (o forse perché in fondo, non era proprio necessario) che tu gliela dessi. Alla fine il discorso è quello. Che poi possiate aver riso e scherzato nel frattempo, il succo non cambia, almeno per me.
> Di sicuro non ti ha posto il suo interessamento a te, come una cosa inaspettata, che lo ha stravolto, di cui non sa come andrà a finire e come gestire e bla...bla...bla...
> Gli interessavi, te l'ha chiesta (anche se gentilmente e con un certo  savoir faire) e ha aspettato.
> Non ti ha posto tutte quelle menate che di solito si dicono.
> ...



e' terribile questa storia...comunque anche il mio ex diceva di non far  sesso con la moglie...ma io non gli ho mai creduto (e lui si offendeva  pure!!). Ero scesa proprio in basso.
Invece quando io gli dicevo di non farlo, era vero. O piuttosto non gli  dicevo niente. Ma mentire se uno / una chiede, e' da bastardi.
Oltre a mentire su quel che si sente...a me diceva di "allontanare" mio  marito, di fargli capire che era finita, quando poi lui (SONO SICURA)  non faceva la stessa cosa (se non per qualche giorno, di solito dopo una  crisi che si tornava insieme e c'era un certa "atmosfera" tra di  noi...)


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Diretto, intendo nel dirti che gli interessavi, poi ha aspettato pazientemente (o forse perché in fondo, non era proprio necessario) che tu gliela dessi. Alla fine il discorso è quello. Che poi possiate aver riso e scherzato nel frattempo, il succo non cambia, almeno per me.
> Di sicuro non ti ha posto il suo interessamento a te, come una cosa inaspettata, che lo ha stravolto, di cui non sa come andrà a finire e come gestire e bla...bla...bla...
> Gli interessavi, te l'ha chiesta (anche se gentilmente e con un certo savoir faire) e ha aspettato.
> Non ti ha posto tutte quelle menate che di solito si dicono.
> ...


Non è questa l'atmosfera fantastica di cui parlo........
E non ho detto che la creava lui, era una cosa che esisteva e non ho mai pensato che esistesse solo con me.
Mai sentito lamentarsi della moglie........


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è questa l'atmosfera fantastica di cui parlo........
> *E non ho detto che la creava lui, era una cosa che esisteva e non ho mai pensato che esistesse solo con me.*
> Mai sentito lamentarsi della moglie........


Ecco vediamo se riesco a farmi capire meglio, Tu non hai mai pensato potesse esistere solo con te, il più delle volte uno dei due fa credere che questa esista *solo *con lui/lei. Vuoi poi che lei/lui voglia crederci, vuoi tutto...
La moglie non è nemmeno contemplata nel mio discorso.


Che intendi allora con atmosfera fantastica?


----------



## Elisa (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco vediamo se riesco a farmi capire meglio, Tu non hai mai pensato potesse esistere solo con te, il più delle volte uno dei due fa credere che questa esista *solo *con lui/lei. Vuoi poi che lei/lui voglia crederci, vuoi tutto...
> La moglie non è nemmeno contemplata nel mio discorso.
> 
> 
> Che intendi allora con atmosfera fantastica?


...e' il mio caso....


----------



## Eliade (30 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...e' il mio caso....


Ma guarda che è quello che succede in tantissimi casi!

Forse ora sei più forte e non ci cadrai.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ecco vediamo se riesco a farmi capire meglio, Tu non hai mai pensato potesse esistere solo con te, il più delle volte uno dei due fa credere che questa esista *solo *con lui/lei. Vuoi poi che lei/lui voglia crederci, vuoi tutto...
> La moglie non è nemmeno contemplata nel mio discorso.
> 
> 
> Che intendi allora con atmosfera fantastica?


Come si fa a spiegarlo.......è tutto quello che si crea quando sei insieme....è dimenticarsi di dove ti trovi, di chi sei.......


----------



## Anna A (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina,
> non prendere quello che ti dico come un giudizio nè tantomeno come della facile e gratuita ironia: leggendoti, specie in questo tuo ultimo post, al contrario di quanto affermi, *mi dai l'impressione di una persona tiepida, di una persona che si accontenta* e tu puoi dare e ricevere di più. Ovvio, io non so come stanno realmente le cose, se non per quello che scrivi quì dentro. Se però a te sta bene così allora nessun problema, che continui così.
> 
> Scegli di vivere in modo razionale una cosa irrazionale => non è il massimo
> ...


ma mica tanto tiepida, piuttosto, per una volta nella vita ha incontrato chel dal formadi, come si dice dalle mie parti.. e sono cazzi amari, perché per quanto fai o dici.. hai trovato quello che ti rigira come vuole e amen.
son cose.


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come si fa a spiegarlo.......è tutto quello che si crea quando sei insieme....è dimenticarsi di dove ti trovi, di chi sei.......


Praticamente una "sbornia"  ... E' quando si ritorna "sobri" che bisognerebbe farsi un auto-esame  eh eh ... e riparare :cooldue:, prima di diventare briaconi di professione.   :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Praticamente una "sbornia"  ... E' quando si ritorna "sobri" che bisognerebbe farsi un auto-esame  eh eh ... e riparare :cooldue:, prima di diventare briaconi di professione.  :rotfl:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mai ubriacata in vita mia....ma se mi dici che ci si sente così posso sempre provarci:mexican::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mai ubriacata in vita mia....ma se mi dici che ci si sente così posso sempre provarci:mexican::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Farfalli', molte volte ci si ubriaca di chiacchiere ... ed e' peggio, meglio l'alcol  sfumati i fumi si ritorna normali :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi aiuta perchè credo che i nostri mariti si assomiglino molto quindi le tue riflessioni potrebbero essere le mie...



E le mie


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come si fa a spiegarlo.......è tutto quello che si crea quando sei insieme....è dimenticarsi di dove ti trovi, di chi sei.......


non riuscirò mai a capirlo: come puoi arrivare a questo... se ami non lo dimentichi.
ma forse non bisogna pretendere di capire sempre quello che ci risulta incomprensibile:girlimpossible:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riuscirò mai a capirlo: come puoi arrivare a questo... se ami non lo dimentichi.
> ma forse non bisogna pretendere di capire sempre quello che ci risulta incomprensibile:girlimpossible:


bisogna viverlo per capirlo e forse non lo capisci comunque....Ogni volta che lo salutavo e pensavo ai quei momenti non mi capacitavo di come ero stata, mi sembrava che a viverlo fosse stata un'altra, che io per come mi conoscevo non avrei mai potuto vivere certe cose. Eppure ero io.........
Ha ragione Marì è come risvegliarsi da una sbornia e pensi che non accadrà più ma poi.......


----------



## Sabina (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è perfetto, ha qualche carenza come sicuramente l'abbiamo tutti, come sicuramente le ho io.
> Credo che dopo quasi 25 anni che lo conosco i sentimenti si siano modificati. Sicuramente non c'è più la passione di un tempo, non mi batte il cuore se  mi guarda. Ma credo che sia la naturale evoluzione di un rapporto. La cosa che sto imparando ad accettare è che i brividi, le emozioni, la passione sfrenata sono belle ma non essenziali in un rapporto.


Io mi sono sposata già con questa consapevolezza, dopo diversi amori più intensi finiti male. Ma questo non mi e' comunque bastato, perché anche a distanza di decenni di vita tranquilla quando e' stato il momento giusto e la persona giusta mi sono innamorata. E anch'io provo per mio marito le cose che scrivete voi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io mi sono sposata già con questa consapevolezza, dopo diversi amori più intensi finiti male. Ma questo non mi e' comunque bastato, perché anche a distanza di decenni di vita tranquilla quando e' stato il momento giusto e* la persona giusta mi sono innamorata*. E anch'io provo per mio marito le cose che scrivete voi.


Fatico a capirti e lo sai.....Se ne sei innamorata e lui ti ama non capisco come fate ad andare avanti così.Io impazzirei, non riuscirei ad accettarlo ma come sempre bisogna essere dentro a certe situazioni per capirle..


----------



## Sabina (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina,
> non prendere quello che ti dico come un giudizio nè tantomeno come della facile e gratuita ironia: leggendoti, specie in questo tuo ultimo post, al contrario di quanto affermi, mi dai l'impressione di una persona tiepida, di una persona che si accontenta e tu puoi dare e ricevere di più. Ovvio, io non so come stanno realmente le cose, se non per quello che scrivi quì dentro. Se però a te sta bene così allora nessun problema, che continui così.
> 
> Scegli di vivere in modo razionale una cosa irrazionale => non è il massimo
> ...


 grazie... buon 2011 anche a te!

Chissà, fra un anno rileggerò qui e sembrerà anche a me una cazzata. Adesso la vivo come una follia che mi sta portando spensieratezza ed emozioni, di cui avevo ed ho tutt'ora molto bisogno.


----------



## Sabina (30 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica tanto tiepida, piuttosto, per una volta nella vita ha incontrato chel dal formadi, come si dice dalle mie parti.. e sono cazzi amari, perché per quanto fai o dici.. hai trovato quello che ti rigira come vuole e amen.
> son cose.


Intendi che il mio amante mi rigira come vuole?
Beh, a letto si 
fuori un po' meno. 
Ho il mio caratterino, se qualcosa non mi sta bene o se mi sento presa in giro ognuno per la sua strada. Mi comporto da ragazzina ma siamo persone adulte. Ci deve essere chiarezza e rispetto. Se manca questo non ha più senso niente.

PS. Lo so che manco di rispetto al mio di compagno.... non serve che me lo ricordiate ancora.


----------



## Sabina (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fatico a capirti e lo sai.....Se ne sei innamorata e lui ti ama non capisco come fate ad andare avanti così.Io impazzirei, non riuscirei ad accettarlo ma come sempre bisogna essere dentro a certe situazioni per capirle..


Allora, ci sono tre ragioni principali che mi fanno riflettere:
1) l'innamoramento e la passione cambiano, si placano e si trasformano (sta già accadendo anche se l'attrazione resta forte). 
2) Ho una bella famiglia numerosa, un buon rapporto con mio marito che amo e che ama me.
3) La mia vita familiare e' "molto" impegnativa per una serie di ragioni che qui non posso scrivere. Ho un carico psicologico sulle mie spalle molto pesante. Questa relazione ne e' in parte una valvola di sfogo. Il mio amante, che ha carichi di lavoro molto intensi e stressanti, come reggerebbe all'interno della mia vita? Mi ama così tanto da resistere accanto a me? E' una mancanza di fiducia nei confronti suoi? A prescindere dal fatto che al solo pensiero di lasciare mio marito mi sento paralizzata nel vero senso della parola. Io non voglio arrecargli dolore e so che lasciandolo gli rovinerei la vita.  O forse sono io che alla fine scelgo di restare con lui perché e' la persona più adatta a me, una persona con cui ho costruito tanto. O forse sono solo una vigliacca.
Di una cosa sono certa.... non posso fare una cosa così ai miei figli... se mio marito fosse un uomo diverso avrebbe senso, così no.


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina, tu verrai scoperta e in quel momento vedrai per la prima volta cosa significa fare del male intenso ad una persona...ma dopo...dopo succederà quello che nessuno può dirti. Potrai essere cacciata di casa, potrai essere presa a botte fino a che lui si stancherà, potrai assistere ad una scenata di lui con il tuo amante....davanti a sua moglie, potrai anche assistere al peggio, a lui che ti sorride e si gira...e in quel momento capirai che lui è morto dentro.
Per un bene da poco tu stai giocando con una vita, per un salsicciotto di carne condito da un paio di emozioni e da spensieratezza tu metti a rischio una vita. Pensaci ai rischi non tuoi, ma quelli che metti di fronte a tuo marito.


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Intendi che il mio amante mi rigira come vuole?
> *Beh, a letto si *
> fuori un po' meno.
> Ho il mio caratterino, se qualcosa non mi sta bene o se mi sento presa in giro ognuno per la sua strada. Mi comporto da ragazzina ma siamo persone adulte. Ci deve essere chiarezza e rispetto. Se manca questo non ha più senso niente.
> ...


Mancherò di senso dello Humor Sabina, ma lo trovo comunque triste.

Aberrante l'immagine di una donna sposata e mamma che si lascia andare così: mi sa che io sono antiquato, magari nel 2011 seguirò un corso di recupero dei tradimenti persi, chissà forse capirò meglio.

Nessun moralismo: ho sempre in mente l'immagine di uomo ed una donna che si promettono l'uno all'altra, che lottano contro ogni avversità, coalizzati contro di esse e contro chi vorrebbe insinuarsi nella coppia, che idealmemnte si pongono di spalle l'un l'altro per proteggersi a vicenda dalle insidie circostanti e poi quando leggo queste cose mi sembra che uno dei due venga pugnalato alle spalle proprio da chi quelle spalle gliele doveva coprire (leggasi coniuge).

Sono antiquato lo ammetto.

:blank:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Allora, ci sono tre ragioni principali che mi fanno riflettere:
> 1) l'innamoramento e la passione cambiano, si placano e si trasformano (sta già accadendo anche se l'attrazione resta forte).
> 2) Ho una bella famiglia numerosa, un buon rapporto con mio marito che amo e che ama me.
> 3) La mia vita familiare e' "molto" impegnativa per una serie di ragioni che qui non posso scrivere. Ho un carico psicologico sulle mie spalle molto pesante. Questa relazione ne e' in parte una valvola di sfogo. Il mio amante, che ha carichi di lavoro molto intensi e stressanti, come reggerebbe all'interno della mia vita? Mi ama così tanto da resistere accanto a me? E' una mancanza di fiducia nei confronti suoi? A prescindere dal fatto che al solo pensiero di lasciare mio marito mi sento paralizzata nel vero senso della parola. Io non voglio arrecargli dolore e so che lasciandolo gli rovinerei la vita. O forse sono io che alla fine scelgo di restare con lui perché e' la persona più adatta a me, una persona con cui ho costruito tanto. O forse sono solo una vigliacca.
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mancherò di senso dello Humor Sabina, ma lo trovo comunque triste.
> 
> Aberrante l'immagine di una donna sposata e mamma che si lascia andare così: mi sa che io sono antiquato, magari nel 2011 seguirò un corso di recupero dei tradimenti persi, chissà forse capirò meglio.
> 
> ...


Capisco il tuo tono ironico, pero' non cadere nel tranello della loro filosofia del cazzo...:mrgreen:  visto che si auto-giustificano ed auto-assolvono perche' anche questa merda sarebbero capaci di autoassolvere...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DiRkl83-Ec


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che in parte ti capisco, *non capisco quando parli di amore verso il tuo amante e poi dici di amare tuo marito*. C'è qualcosa che a me non torna


Ti quoto.

Questo l'ho volutamente omesso nel mio precedente post perchè è una cosa che continuo a non capire, ma io non faccio testo: oltre ad essere antiquato sono anche duro di comprendonio.


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo tono ironico, pero' non cadere nel tranello della loro filosofia del cazzo...:mrgreen:  visto che si auto-giustificano ed auto-assolvono perche' anche questa merda sarebbero capaci di autoassolvere...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DiRkl83-Ec


Beh, no, questa anche loro hanno la decenza di condannarla, però na trombatina extra tra amanti è cosa dei tempi moderni, se non lo capisci vuol dire che anche tu sei antiquato, sei out. Mi dispiace, aggiornati.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Beh, no, questa anche loro hanno la decenza di condannarla, però na trombatina extra tra amanti è cosa dei tempi moderni, se non lo capisci vuol dire che anche tu sei antiquato, sei out. Mi dispiace, aggiornati.


Io dai professori che salgono in cattedra, ho sentito affermare che sono contro le regole, il moralismo, l'invidia e stronzate simili...tutte cose di cui accusano l'altra "fazione"...

ora quella merda del filmato e' condannata dalle stesse regole e morale che loro sconfessano per i loro casi, per autoassolversi...

io non ci vedo grosse differenze...


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io dai professori che salgono in cattedra, ho sentito affermare che sono contro le regole, il moralismo, l'invidia e stronzate simili...tutte cose di cui accusano l'altra "fazione"...
> 
> ora quella merda del filmato e' condannata dalle stesse regole e morale che loro sconfessano per i loro casi, per autoassolversi...
> 
> io non ci vedo grosse differenze...


Si è capito sì che prima ero ironico ?

Per il resto ti quoto. Volevo solo dire che i traditori di certo sono portati all'autoassoluzione ma questa mercificazione del sesso la condannerebbero di certo anche loro.

Trovo però l'accostamento tra il video e quanto dicevo prima un tantino estremizzato.

Tu ci vai giù duro, eh!

:nuke:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Si è capito sì che prima ero ironico ?
> 
> Per il resto ti quoto. Volevo solo dire che i traditori di certo sono portati all'autoassoluzione ma questa mercificazione del sesso la condannerebbero di certo anche loro.
> 
> ...


Io ho capito che per loro la chiave di volta autoassolutoria e' l'assecondare e dare la precedenza alle pulsioni quali fenomeni perfettamente naturali e fottersene quindi delle regole inventate dai conformisti e dai moralisti del menga, frustrati ed impotenti...:mrgreen:

ora se il condizionamento e' ritenuto implicito nella societa' in cui si e' immersi, se fossero vissuti invece con Platone per es., la pedofilia dai 12 anni era permessa, non solo, era un mezzo per formare il ragazzino/a et similia...anche per i romani robe simili..

ergo devono per forza accettare anche la pedofilia visto che si fregiano di non avere sovrastrutture mentali false...le nostre...:mrgreen:

peccato che ho poco tempo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha ragione!!! Accidenti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Dicembre 2010)

Comunque non è vero che non finisce mai bene.

A volte finisce bene. Io ne conosco di persone che l'hanno fatta finire bene. E' che bisogna avere le palle, ed evidentemente Elisa e il suo amico non ce le hanno


----------



## astonished (31 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque non è vero che non finisce mai bene.
> 
> A volte finisce bene. Io ne conosco di persone che l'hanno fatta finire bene. E' che bisogna avere le palle, ed evidentemente Elisa e il suo amico non ce le hanno


Scusa ma perchè riportare Elisa sui suoi passi?

Ha preso una decisione, si è resa conto che il suo amico dice ma non fa, vuole recuperare il rapporto con suo marito: a questo punto non serve rimarcare mancanze varie, credo sia più utile supportare Elisa nella sua attuale decisione, poi si vedrà come andranno a finire le cose.


Ciao e Buon 2011.


----------



## Simy (31 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa ma perchè riportare Elisa sui suoi passi?
> 
> Ha preso una decisione, si è resa conto che il suo amico dice ma non fa, vuole recuperare il rapporto con suo marito: a questo punto non serve rimarcare mancanze varie, credo sia più utile supportare Elisa nella sua attuale decisione, poi si vedrà come andranno a finire le cose.
> 
> ...


 giusto giusto giusto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ciao ciao!!!


----------



## astonished (31 Dicembre 2010)

Simy ha detto:


> giusto giusto giusto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ciao ciao!!!


Penso valga sempre la pena recuperare un matrimonio: oggi si buttano via come niente fosse invece spesso si creano solo disastri senza poter più riparare il danno. 

Io ne so qualcosa ed è per questo che penso Elisa debba provarci, fosse anche per l'unica ed ultima volta. A volte si scambiano lucciole per lanterne e non si vuole vedere la realtà della cose, a volte si ha bisogno di credere in qualcosa ed in quanlcuno a tutti i costi anche se in realtà sono tutt'altra cosa, a volte si butta via una relazione (non necessariamente un matrimonio) per una infatuazione che può duarare anni senza produrre niente se non momenti effimeri che si risolvono spesso in una camera da letto, in macchina, in albergo ripromettendosi all'infinito che presto le cose cambieranno mentre non cambieranno mai perchè in fondo il gioco è bello e divertente, ma rimane un gioco. La vita vera penso sia altro.

Buon 2011.

Ciao


----------



## Simy (31 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Penso valga sempre la pena recuperare un matrimonio: oggi si buttano via come niente fosse invece spesso si creano solo disastri senza poter più riparare il danno.
> 
> Io ne so qualcosa ed è per questo che penso Elisa debba provarci, fosse anche per l'unica ed ultima volta. A volte si scambiano lucciole per lanterne e non si vuole vedere la realtà della cose, a volte si ha bisogno di credere in qualcosa ed in quanlcuno a tutti i costi anche se in realtà sono tutt'altra cosa, a volte si butta via una relazione (non necessariamente un matrimonio) per una infatuazione che può duarare anni senza produrre niente se non momenti effimeri che si risolvono spesso in una camera da letto, in macchina, in albergo ripromettendosi all'infinito che presto le cose cambieranno mentre non cambieranno mai perchè in fondo il gioco è bello e divertente, ma rimane un gioco. La vita vera penso sia altro.
> 
> ...


 PAROLE SANTE!! ne so qualcosa pure io!! 
nulla di più giusto in quello che hai scritto!

buon 2011 anche a te!


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque non è vero che non finisce mai bene.
> 
> A volte finisce bene. Io ne conosco di persone che l'hanno fatta finire bene. E' che bisogna avere le palle, ed evidentemente Elisa e il suo amico non ce le hanno


 avere le palle in certi casi è proprio l'esatto contrario:  buon senso per capire quanto poco valga lo stordimento di uno pseudo amore a fronte di una famiglia.
avere le palle per mettersi al secondo posto , dopo i figli,  nelle priorità reali del quotidiano


----------



## astonished (31 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> avere le palle in certi casi è proprio l'esatto contrario:  buon senso per capire quanto poco valga lo stordimento di uno pseudo amore a fronte di una famiglia.
> avere le palle per mettersi al secondo posto , dopo i figli,  nelle priorità reali del quotidiano


Ti ammiro per quello che hai scritto :up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ti ammiro per quello che hai scritto :up:


 ti ringrazio ma non c'è nulla di eccezionale e mi perplime il fatto che a volte qui lo sembri.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mancherò di senso dello Humor Sabina, ma lo trovo comunque triste.
> 
> Aberrante l'immagine di una donna sposata e mamma che si lascia andare così: mi sa che io sono antiquato, magari nel 2011 seguirò un corso di recupero dei tradimenti persi, chissà forse capirò meglio.
> 
> ...


aggiungerei 
"che quando vincono vincono insieme, che camminano insieme ed insieme esplorano la vita, che  quando uno è stanco l'altro lo prende in spalla e viceversa"

mamma mia!
se tu sei antiquato io sono obsolescente


----------



## Sabina (31 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> avere le palle in certi casi è proprio l'esatto contrario:  buon senso per capire quanto poco valga lo stordimento di uno pseudo amore a fronte di una famiglia.
> avere le palle per mettersi al secondo posto , dopo i figli,  nelle priorità reali del quotidiano


Ti quoto:up: ... anche se le palle per fare questo ancora non ce le ho.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ringrazio ma non c'è nulla di eccezionale e *mi perplime il fatto che a volte qui lo sembri*.


omaggi vivissimi :umile:


----------



## astonished (31 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ringrazio ma non c'è nulla di eccezionale e mi perplime il fatto che a volte qui lo sembri.


Lo so che non c'è nulla di eccezionale ma non è facile di questi tempi trovare una donna che riesca a vedere le cose così come le vedi tu, e mi fa sempre piacere leggere la maturità nelle persone. Oggi anche i sentimenti pare siano fastfood.

Ciao e Buon 2011.


----------



## astonished (31 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti quoto:up: ... anche se le palle per fare questo ancora non ce le ho.



Non preoccuparti, ti cresceranno :mrgreen:, vabbè diciamolo meglio, le avrai.

Ciao.


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fatico a capirti e lo sai.....Se ne sei innamorata e lui ti ama non capisco come fate ad andare avanti così.Io impazzirei, non riuscirei ad accettarlo ma come sempre bisogna essere dentro a certe situazioni per capirle..



Mi pare evidente che per uno dei due sia un calesse e non amore. Un pò confusa la ragazza, anche se non vuole farlo intendere...  vero Sabi?


----------



## Sabina (31 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> aggiungerei
> "che quando vincono vincono insieme, che camminano insieme ed insieme esplorano la vita, che  quando uno è stanco l'altro lo prende in spalla e viceversa"
> 
> mamma mia!
> se tu sei antiquato io sono obsolescente


La penso esattamente così anch'io ...e' questo il problema.


----------



## Sabina (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi pare evidente che per uno dei due sia un calesse e non amore. Un pò confusa la ragazza, anche se non vuole farlo intendere...  vero Sabi?


E' che ora sento di aver bisogno di entrambe le cose. E intanto il legame con l'altro cresce... rischiamo di farci veramente male a vicenda...


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> La penso esattamente così anch'io ...e' questo il problema.



C'è solo una cosa che non capisco di te Sabina: a volte sembra quasi che la coscienza bussi alla tua porta, poi invece hai delle ricadute. Una cosa che noto a differenza di quando tradivo io mia moglie, è che tu ti diverti molto a sottolineare come tromba bene il tuo amante... ti assicuro che è una cosa molto brutta, indipendentemente dalle idee che uno possa avere, mancare di rispetto "pubblicamente" a tuo marito in questa maniera. Credo che se fossi io il tuo partner e leggessi queste cose... penserei al suicidio! :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è solo una cosa che non capisco di te Sabina: a volte sembra quasi che la coscienza bussi alla tua porta, poi invece hai delle ricadute. Una cosa che noto a differenza di quando tradivo io mia moglie, è che tu ti diverti molto a sottolineare come tromba bene il tuo amante... ti assicuro che è una cosa molto brutta, indipendentemente dalle idee che uno possa avere, mancare di rispetto "pubblicamente" a tuo marito in questa maniera. Credo che se fossi io il tuo partner e leggessi queste cose... *penserei al suicidio*! :incazzato:


 miiiii


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> miiiii



Sii un pò più plastica dai...


----------



## Sabina (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è solo una cosa che non capisco di te Sabina: a volte sembra quasi che la coscienza bussi alla tua porta, poi invece hai delle ricadute. Una cosa che noto a differenza di quando tradivo io mia moglie, è che tu ti diverti molto a sottolineare come tromba bene il tuo amante... ti assicuro che è una cosa molto brutta, indipendentemente dalle idee che uno possa avere, mancare di rispetto "pubblicamente" a tuo marito in questa maniera. Credo che se fossi io il tuo partner e leggessi queste cose... penserei al suicidio! :incazzato:


Purtroppo quando si scrive passano sempre maggiormente certe cose. Anche mio marito se la cava bene, e' che io qui ho bisogno di "buttare fuori"  altre cose... quelle sessuali poi sono sempre buttate fuori con ironia. Mi spiace che passi diversamente.


----------



## Elisa (31 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa ma perchè riportare Elisa sui suoi passi?
> 
> Ha preso una decisione, si è resa conto che il suo amico dice ma non fa, vuole recuperare il rapporto con suo marito: a questo punto non serve rimarcare mancanze varie, credo sia più utile supportare Elisa nella sua attuale decisione, poi si vedrà come andranno a finire le cose.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ragazzi, non ho molto tempo! Ho preparato torte salate x stasera che andiamo da amici. Capodanno tranquillo, due famiglie con bimbi, in casa...
Forse devo apprezzare di nuovo queste cose che ormai vivevo male visto che il pensiero era sempre "la'", a lui e a chissa' "cosa stara' facendo"...
Io e' 5 anni che non ho le palle x chiudere definitivamente una relazione con un uomo pieno di se', egoista e bugiardo. Lo vedevo come il grande amore della mia vita. Ma non lo era.
Forse lo sarebbe stato se avessimo avuto 16 anni. Ma alla nostra eta', con famiglie e responsabilita' alle spalle, non ci si puo' comportare cosi'.
Se veramente fosse stato un amore degno di questo nome, avremmo preso in breve tempo le nostre responsabilita' facendo una scelta. Io l'avrei fatta...ma lui NO. A parole si, mi prometteva mari e monti. E invece poi non cambiava niente, passavo i giorni, i mesi, gi anni....
E allora che senso aveva? 
Meglio cercare di nuovi i valori di una famiglia, di un amore magari "tiepido" ma vero, il valore dell'essere onesti verso se stessi e gli altri.

Speriamo di farcela, che sia un Anno finalmente sereno per me e per tutti voi. Un grosso abbraccio.


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi, non ho molto tempo! Ho preparato torte salate x stasera che andiamo da amici. Capodanno tranquillo, due famiglie con bimbi, in casa...
> Forse devo apprezzare di nuovo queste cose che ormai vivevo male visto che il pensiero era sempre "la'", a lui e a chissa' "cosa stara' facendo"...
> Io e' 5 anni che non ho le palle x chiudere definitivamente una relazione con un uomo pieno di se', egoista e bugiardo. Lo vedevo come il grande amore della mia vita. Ma non lo era.
> Forse lo sarebbe stato se avessimo avuto 16 anni. Ma alla nostra eta', con famiglie e responsabilita' alle spalle, non ci si puo' comportare cosi'.
> ...



Auguri, che possa essere un anno migliore!


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, io spero che tu potrai slegarti da  quel uomo, non ti dico niente su tuo marito, perchè secondo me che ci rimani insieme o che ti crei una vita da sola sarà sempre una scelta senza dipendenza da altro e quindi onesta e buona. 
Perchè in fin dei conti, sinceramente (ed io ho 32 anni) l'amore serve davvero per vivere bene? Io adesso amo la mia ragazza, ma stavo altrettanto bene (o male ) anche prima che avevo solo degli amici, sinceramente avevo più tempo per me e questo mi piaceva e l'unica vita che reputo diversa e piacevole rispetto a quella con la mia ragazza è quella da solo, di certo diversa rispetto a quella con un'altra che avrà le sue paturnie e via dicendo. 
Amo la mia ragazza perchè mi fa sentire bene con me stesso, ma del resto presa questa consapevolezza e riportatomi in pace dentro di me potrei stare solo a vita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa ma perchè riportare Elisa sui suoi passi?
> 
> Ha preso una decisione, si è resa conto che il suo amico dice ma non fa, vuole recuperare il rapporto con suo marito: a questo punto non serve rimarcare mancanze varie, credo sia più utile supportare Elisa nella sua attuale decisione, poi si vedrà come andranno a finire le cose.
> 
> ...


 
Io mi riferivo solo al titolo del thread. Troppo generalizzante... non finisce MAI bene... Poi a Elisa auguro tutto il bene del mondo, ma sono troppi mesi che leggo le stesse cose... Ho letto più volte che diceva "con mio marito non è recuperabile, io amo l'altro ecc. ecc. ecc.". La vedo male, ma ovviamente ognuno è influenzato nelle sue opinioni dal suo vissuto personale.

E con ciò buon 2011 anche da parte mia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> avere le palle in certi casi è proprio l'esatto contrario: buon senso per capire quanto poco valga lo stordimento di uno pseudo amore a fronte di una famiglia.
> avere le palle per mettersi al secondo posto , dopo i figli, nelle priorità reali del quotidiano


 
Sicuramente tante volte è così. Io quando è stato il momento di scegliere ho scelto la mia famiglia. Ma mi chiedo, forse non ero poi così innamorata, boh. Però conosco una coppia formata da due ex coppie, 2 figli da una parte, 1 dall'altra. Sono stati clandestini un anno, poi hanno creduto nel loro amore e sono andati avanti. Ora sono passati quasi 9 anni e sono ancora insieme. I bambini (ormai ragazzini) sono amici. Vanno in vacanza tutti insieme. Io sono stata in vacanza con loro, li ho visti: visti dall'esterno sono una felice famiglia allargata. All'inizio nessuno gli dava molto credito, ma ora direi proprio che non si possa parlare di stordimento di uno pseudo ammore. Certo gli altri due ex si sono un po' incazzati... ma niente spargimenti di sangue! Con la mia affermazione non volevo cercare di far tornare Elisa sui suoi passi, era solo una considerazione sulla verità assoluta del titolo di questo thread


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

Quintina, quella famiglia di cui dici è di una cosa orribile peggio degli accoppiamenti tra consanguinei. E' da ribrezzo! Complimenti a loro che ci sono riusciti, probabilmente esistono anche persone che si scopano i morti (necrofili), scelta loro, ma non cosse del genere fanno solo pena.  La loro fortuna? Degli ex coniugi che nonostante incazzati non gli hanno fatto la guerra, perchè se solo avessero usato le cartucce a loro disposizione...tutto quell'eden sarebbe stato impossibile. Quindi dovrebbero decisamente ringraziare i cornutazzi del caso.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, quella famiglia di cui dici è di una cosa orribile peggio degli accoppiamenti tra consanguinei. E' da ribrezzo! Complimenti a loro che ci sono riusciti, probabilmente esistono anche persone che si scopano i morti (necrofili), scelta loro, ma non cosse del genere fanno solo pena. La loro fortuna? Degli ex coniugi che nonostante incazzati non gli hanno fatto la guerra, perchè se solo avessero usato le cartucce a loro disposizione...tutto quell'eden sarebbe stato impossibile. Quindi dovrebbero decisamente ringraziare i cornutazzi del caso.


No Daniele su questo sbagli. Se hanno trovato n equilibrio che soprattutto fa felice anche i bambini sono state persone intelligenti e da apprezzare.
Conosco famiglie così e invidio la loro capacità di convivere in maniera civile a volte adirittura serena e si vede quanto i figli risentano positivamente di questo clima


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

Però farfalla, ammetterai che il merito in primis non va ai due ex amanti, ma ai relativi coniugi che hanno subito cose brutte per i loro figli (cosa che non hanno fatto i due ex amanti). Come ho scritto in un altro post la reazione ad un tradimento è solo faccenda del tradito, il traditore deve solo stare fermo e sperare e se ha un poco di cuore (raro) anche aiutare, se due reazioni di due persone diverse hanno portato alla medesima condizione dico che più che bravura c'è stata una condizione di sedere incredibile. Cioè questa è l'eccezione che conferma la regola, per 1 che va  bene altre 99 vanno male.


----------



## Elisa (31 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo solo al titolo del thread. Troppo generalizzante... non finisce MAI bene... Poi a Elisa auguro tutto il bene del mondo, ma sono troppi mesi che leggo le stesse cose... Ho letto più volte che diceva "con mio marito non è recuperabile, io amo l'altro ecc. ecc. ecc.". La vedo male, ma ovviamente ognuno è influenzato nelle sue opinioni dal suo vissuto personale.
> 
> E con ciò buon 2011 anche da parte mia


 
Ciao Quintina...il titolo del mio thread non era riferito alle coppie clandestine, ma alla dipendenza verso un qualcosa che puo' essere droga, sigarette o verso una persona.
Nel mio caso parlo di dipendenza verso quest'uomo, che mi ha fatto credere fosse un amore vero mentre ormai e' chiaro non lo fosse. E ripeto. Da parte sua perche' me l'ha dimostrato con il poco rispetto e le bugie. Da parte mia xche' se e' una "dipendenza" che ti fa perdere il rispetto di te stessa e delle persone care, non puo' essere amore, appunto...

So' che e' secoli che dico sempre le stesse cose ed e' difficile credermi. Pero' come altri hanno notato, questa volta ho deciso di chiedere "AIUTO" competente, perche' mi sono resa conto di questa strana ed assurda dipendenza dalla quale non riesco ad uscire. 

sONO SICURA che questa volta ce la posso fare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però farfalla, ammetterai che il merito in primis non va ai due ex amanti, ma ai relativi coniugi che hanno subito cose brutte per i loro figli (cosa che non hanno fatto i due ex amanti). Come ho scritto in un altro post la reazione ad un tradimento è solo faccenda del tradito, il traditore deve solo stare fermo e sperare e se ha un poco di cuore (raro) anche aiutare, se due reazioni di due persone diverse hanno portato alla medesima condizione dico che più che bravura c'è stata una condizione di sedere incredibile. Cioè questa è l'eccezione che conferma la regola, per 1 che va bene altre 99 vanno male.


 
Certo che il merito è di chi ha subito, ovvio:up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che il merito è di chi ha subito, ovvio:up:


Ed anche del fato...anzi diciamocela pure, il fato qui ci ha dato una grande ma davvero grande mano!!! :up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa, tu sei come una drogata, come tale ti tratterò  non prendertela a male, ma quando avrai bisogno di parole di sostegno ci saranno...quando andrai per la tangente ti betterai parole così dure che ti faranno capire solo che stai andando in crisi per la dose. Disintossicati dal bell'imbusto e vedrai che tu almeno starai meglio di salute, che non è poco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed anche del fato...anzi diciamocela pure, il fato qui ci ha dato una grande ma davvero grande mano!!! :up:


 
che c'entra il fato???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Quintina...il titolo del mio thread non era riferito alle coppie clandestine, ma alla dipendenza verso un qualcosa che puo' essere droga, sigarette o verso una persona.
> Nel mio caso parlo di dipendenza verso quest'uomo, che mi ha fatto credere fosse un amore vero mentre ormai e' chiaro non lo fosse. E ripeto. Da parte sua perche' me l'ha dimostrato con il poco rispetto e le bugie. Da parte mia xche' se e' una "dipendenza" che ti fa perdere il rispetto di te stessa e delle persone care, non puo' essere amore, appunto...
> 
> So' che e' secoli che dico sempre le stesse cose ed e' difficile credermi. Pero' come altri hanno notato, questa volta ho deciso di chiedere "AIUTO" competente, perche' mi sono resa conto di questa strana ed assurda dipendenza dalla quale non riesco ad uscire.
> ...


Beh, se la cosa ti può consolare: io sono stata dipendente da cocaina, fumo e da un bastardo che più bastardo di così è difficile anche solo da immaginare, e mi sono liberata da tutte e tre le dipendenze... quindi ce la puoi fare. A volte finisce bene


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> che c'entra il fato???


Una famiglia allargata è frutto della buona volontà di chi ha subito il torto...e da una dose di culo non indifferente. Chiamasi attriti ttra figli che possono capitare eccome. Molti buoni propositi dei cornuti falliscono solo per mano dei figli o magari anche di altro, chissà cosa.ù
Io dal mio punto di vosta so che le cose vanno sempre peggio di quanto si potrebbe pensare, quindi c'è sempre bisogno di un piano B, di un piano C e visto che sono prudente anche un D...che io avrei usato non poche volte.


----------



## Anna A (31 Dicembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Ragazzi, non ho molto tempo! Ho preparato torte salate x stasera che andiamo da amici. Capodanno tranquillo, due famiglie con bimbi, in casa...
> Forse devo apprezzare di nuovo queste cose che ormai vivevo male visto che il pensiero era sempre "la'", a lui e a chissa' "cosa stara' facendo"...
> Io e' 5 anni che non ho le palle x chiudere definitivamente una relazione con un uomo pieno di se', egoista e bugiardo. Lo vedevo come il grande amore della mia vita. Ma non lo era.
> Forse lo sarebbe stato se avessimo avuto 16 anni. Ma alla nostra eta', con famiglie e responsabilita' alle spalle, non ci si puo' comportare cosi'.
> ...


non te la devi prendere poi troppo... 
quello che ti manca, ma che spero scoprirai di avere, è la consapevolezza che nessuno ci deve niente e che quello che viviamo di profondo, emozionalmente, è cosa che riguarda solo noi.
essere forti come una foglia di faggio in estate, durante una tempesta.. ma deboli come quella foglia sceglie di essere in autunno...
lasciare andare.


----------



## Papero (1 Gennaio 2011)

Ciao Elisa. Siamo alle solite vedo. Non è cambiato niente... te pensi a lui, vuoi recuperare col marito, lui non ha palle, te non hai palle.... intanto vi fate delle in..sane scopate alla faccia dei corrispettivi partner.

Secondo me non finirà mai questa doppia storia, tutto rimarrà così per decine e decine di anni. Auguri

*Riccardo Cocciante* >  *Tutti I Miei Sogni (2006)* >  *Era Già Tutto Previsto

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmr1b1-bj-0

Era già tutto previsto  
fin da quando tu ballando  
mi hai baciato di nascosto  
mentre lui che non guardava  
agli amici raccontava  
delle cose che sai dire  
delle cose che sai fare  
nei momenti dell'amore  
mentre ti stringevo forte  
e tu mi dicevi piano «io non lo amo, io non lo amo»  

Era già tutto previsto  
fino al punto che sapevo  
che oggi tu mi avresti detto  
quelle cose che mi dici  
che non siamo più felici  
che io sono troppo buono  
che per te ci vuole un uomo  
che ti sappia soddisfare  
che non ti basta solo dare  
ma vorresti anche avere nell'amore  
ma quale amore  

Era già tutto previsto  
anche l'uomo che sceglievi  
e il sorriso che gli fai  
mentre ti sta portando via  
ho previsto che sarei  
restato solo in casa mia  
e mi butto sopra il letto  
e mi abbraccio il tuo cuscino  
non ho saputo prevedere  
solo che però adesso io  
vorrei morire

​


----------



## Sabina (1 Gennaio 2011)

*Papero*

Dalle fiducia questa volta....


----------



## Sabina (1 Gennaio 2011)

Canzone stupenda.... parole significative


----------



## Elisa (1 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Canzone stupenda.... parole significative


Ciao Sabina! Come stai? io passato un bel Capodanno e mi sento serena. Speriamo duri...
Non so' che rispondere a Papero, forse meglio nn dire niente.
A proposito..."lui" stanotte mi ha scritto "Auguri Amore". Chiaramente non ho risposto. Si in effetti, come inzio non e' cambiato niente.
Uff! pero' io mi sento diversa...mah, spediamo di iniziare anche gli incontri presto cosi' divento" piu' forte" nel caso tornasse alla carica...certo che uno che ti scrive auguri amore non credo abbia ben chiaro che questa volta la situazione e' grave. E che palle pero'!
Pero' ripeto...io mi sento cambiata, pero' saranno i fatti a parlare...spero!
Auguroni ancora a te e a tutti!


----------



## Sabina (1 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina! Come stai? io passato un bel Capodanno e mi sento serena. Speriamo duri...
> Non so' che rispondere a Papero, forse meglio nn dire niente.
> A proposito..."lui" stanotte mi ha scritto "Auguri Amore". Chiaramente non ho risposto. Si in effetti, come inzio non e' cambiato niente.
> Uff! pero' io mi sento diversa...mah, spediamo di iniziare anche gli incontri presto cosi' divento" piu' forte" nel caso tornasse alla carica...certo che uno che ti scrive auguri amore non credo abbia ben chiaro che questa volta la situazione e' grave. E che palle pero'!
> ...


Ciao Elisa!
Te l'ho detto che per lui non e' finita... ti sta solo aspettando al varco.... come al solito...
Dipende solo da te, lui non ti sara' d'aiuto.
Un bacio


----------



## Elisa (1 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa!
> Te l'ho detto che per lui non e' finita... ti sta solo aspettando al varco.... come al solito...
> Dipende solo da te, lui non ti sara' d'aiuto.
> Un bacio


Per lui non e' finita ma x me si. Mi sento meglio senza quell'angoscia dentro che avevo prima stando con lui. Questa volta voglio soffrire ma liberarmi da questa ossessione assurda.
Un bacio chiudo.


----------



## Papero (2 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Per lui non e' finita ma x me si. Mi sento meglio senza quell'angoscia dentro che avevo prima stando con lui. Questa volta voglio soffrire ma liberarmi da questa ossessione assurda.
> Un bacio chiudo.


Io ti auguro di cuore di poterla risolvere questa situazione, davvero. Ma dalle tue parole si evince che non ne puoi ancora uscire, che dipendi da lui al 100%, che tornerai da lui come se fosse il tuo vero marito.

Ti ho letta troppe volte per credere che ne uscirai, mi sembri una tossica che non riesce a disintossicarsi dall'eroina...

Ma l'ultima volta non dicevi che ne avreste parlato con i rispettivi partner del vostro grande amore? Dove sono finiti tutti i vostri buoni propositi? Ma come cazzo si fa a vivere due vite contemporanee? Elisa io non voglio e non posso certo fare il moralista, ho sbagliato prima di te, ho fatto i tuoi stessi sbagli... Ma tu ogni tanto torni e racconti le stesse storielle e questo mi innervosisce, non so perchè...

In bocca al lupo


----------



## astonished (2 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina! Come stai? io passato un bel Capodanno e mi sento serena. Speriamo duri...
> Non so' che rispondere a Papero, forse meglio nn dire niente.
> A proposito..."lui" stanotte mi ha scritto *"Auguri Amore"*. Chiaramente non ho risposto. Si in effetti, come inzio non e' cambiato niente.
> Uff! pero' io mi sento diversa...mah, spediamo di iniziare anche gli incontri presto cosi' divento" piu' forte" nel caso tornasse alla carica...certo che uno che ti scrive auguri amore non credo abbia ben chiaro che questa volta la situazione e' grave. E che palle pero'!
> ...


Questo è un grandissimo colpo basso dal momento che sa che vuoi staccarti da lui: si tratta chiaramente di una persona sola, probabilmente immatura ed anche narcisa (queste cose spesso si scrivono perchè ci si aspetta una risposta dello stesso tono). Se ti amasse davvero come dice lui, acrebbe fatto il diavolo a quattro per vederti e riaverti, si sarebbe inventato qualche scusa per incrociarti durante questi giorni od addirittura nella giornata di ieri.

Lascialo stare e non dare retta a quello che scrive: si ripeteranno queste cose ma tu devi avere la forza di non replicare e vedrai che pian piano smetterà. Non fare tutto questo però per vedere fino a che punto può fare  a meno di Te, fallo solo perchè sei convinta di voler chiudere.

Elisa, io vedo in Te ed in questi momento la persona che era la mia ex-moglie nel pieno della crisi, quando si era invaghita di di un tipo simile al tuo amante, ne era dipendente al punto da farle fare qualsiasi cosa volesse, era intossicata ed obnubilata..........come le è tuttora: lei non ci è riuscita ad uscirne ma spero che invece per Te e per la tua famiglia vada diversamente. Io sento che questa volta ce la puoi fare: quando sei in crisi di motivazione e soprattutto quando tra qualche tempo ripenserai alla vostra storia e comprensibilmente un po' ti mancherà, perchè comunque negli anni si è creato un legame affettivo, pensa a quanto hai detto poco fa ripensando ai tuoi stati d'animo quando eravate insieme: ti sentivi oppressa e soffocata, ecco, questo è sintomatico di qualcosa di sbagliato. I rapporti devono darti serenità, devono farti stare bene, non opprimerti.

Io penso che tu possa farcela questa volta :up:.

Ciao.


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2011)

E puttana eva. dimenticati il cellulare da qualche parte, ti ricompri un cellulare nuovo e con esso una scheda nuova. Ti dissi che era il caso di cambiare cellulare all'epoca e tu non mi ascoltasti, adesso te lo ripeto ancora, cambia quel cellulare. Oppure spedisci un sms a lui dicendo che se ti scrive ancora vai dalla sua moglie....vedrai che non ti scriverà più.
Scusa questo, ma lui sta reinterpretando la stessa parte di mesi fa.


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2011)

Per uscire da una dipendenza bisogna fare un grosso lavoro su se stessi ed è un bene che tu intraprenda questo percorso.
Ma qualunque psicologo ti dirà che, dal momento che spesso ci vogliono anni per capire i meccanismi che ci portano a dipendere da qualcuno/qualcosa, attivare delle strategie concrete per allontanare le 'tentazioni' è un ottimo inizio.

Cambiare scheda del cellulare può essere una soluzione, tanto per cominciare. Tenersi la testa occupata con faccende pratiche, iniziare un'attività sportiva, ritrovare qualche hobby trascurato potrebbe aiutarti.

Poi il percorso che inizierai, se fatto con la persona giusta, ti darà una mano a tenere fermi i tuoi propositi.


----------



## Kid (2 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E puttana eva. dimenticati il cellulare da qualche parte, ti ricompri un cellulare nuovo e con esso una scheda nuova. Ti dissi che era il caso di cambiare cellulare all'epoca e tu non mi ascoltasti, adesso te lo ripeto ancora, cambia quel cellulare. Oppure spedisci un sms a lui dicendo che se ti scrive ancora vai dalla sua moglie....vedrai che non ti scriverà più.
> Scusa questo, ma lui sta reinterpretando la stessa parte di mesi fa.



Quoto Daniele. Elisa, cambia il cellulare e butta il suo numero. Guadagneresti un sacco di tranquillità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Per lui non e' finita ma x me si. Mi sento meglio senza quell'angoscia dentro che avevo prima stando con lui. Questa volta voglio soffrire ma liberarmi da questa ossessione assurda.
> Un bacio chiudo.



Ciao Elisa, buon anno.

Perchè per lui non è finita?
Se gli dici in faccia: smettila di rompermi i coglioni, E' FINITA!!!!

pensi che lui continuerà?
ma secondo te esiste una persona che perde il proprio tempo con chi non vuol saperne più niente di lei?

ti dico la mia impressione: tu non sei stata ancora abbastanza chiara nell'esprimergli il concetto.


----------



## Kid (2 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa, buon anno.
> 
> Perchè per lui non è finita?
> Se gli dici in faccia: smettila di rompermi i coglioni, E' FINITA!!!!
> ...



:up:

Elisa, hai fatto trenta, fai trentuno. Indietro non si torna, dai!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per uscire da una dipendenza bisogna fare un grosso lavoro su se stessi ed è un bene che tu intraprenda questo percorso.
> Ma qualunque psicologo ti dirà che, dal momento che spesso ci vogliono anni per capire i meccanismi che ci portano a dipendere da qualcuno/qualcosa, attivare delle strategie concrete per allontanare le 'tentazioni' è un ottimo inizio.
> 
> Cambiare scheda del cellulare può essere una soluzione, tanto per cominciare. Tenersi la testa occupata con faccende pratiche, iniziare un'attività sportiva, ritrovare qualche hobby trascurato potrebbe aiutarti.
> ...


Io comunque sarei curioso di capire come fanno certe persone a rendere un'altra persona dipendente affettivamente da loro.
Penso che si inizi con le concessioni.
Penso infine che fatalità siano le persone migliori a cadere sotto una dipendenza, non le più fragili.
Vediamo un caso:
L'amico di Elisa le dice: se vuoi stare con me, queste sono le condizioni, e le decido io, perchè io sono un rigidone, non vedo oltre il mio io.
Elisa invece dice, ok, decidi tu tutte le condizioni che regolano il rapporto, pur di non perderti, ci sto.
Ed ecco cosa capita che Elisa si ritrova con un giogo da spezzare. 

Elisa XD quel giorno che ti scoppia dentro la libertà...
La libertà di non ruzzolare più nella tenerezza...
Sei a posto...

Lui comunque ha un enorme potere su di lei, sa che può andar lì farle due carezze e lei smolla...
Elisa, non siamo i servi di nessuno eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque sarei curioso di capire come fanno certe persone a rendere un'altra persona dipendente affettivamente da loro.
> Penso che si inizi con le concessioni.
> Penso infine che fatalità siano le persone migliori a cadere sotto una dipendenza, non le più fragili.
> Vediamo un caso:
> ...


Ma è proprio questo il punto!

Che motivo avrebbe lui per continuare con questo gioco?
Ma cazzo...che gusto c'è a esercitare il proprio potere su una persona sapendo che cederà subito, che sarà una facile conquista perchè è già conquistata?
Io non posso credere che quell'uomo agisca così, perchè sarebbe veramente il disonore dei traditori


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma è proprio questo il punto!
> 
> Che motivo avrebbe lui per continuare con questo gioco?
> Ma cazzo...che gusto c'è a esercitare il proprio potere su una persona sapendo che cederà subito, che sarà una facile conquista perchè è già conquistata?
> Io non posso credere che quell'uomo agisca così, perchè sarebbe veramente il disonore dei traditori


Ma è il gioco del gatto con la topa no?
Stiamo parlando di un uomo che non ha nessun rispetto per i sentimenti di Elisa...
Sai i casi in cui uno ci mette il cazzo e lei il cuore?
Contessa ne abbiamo già discusso...
So che lei sa come sistemare per le feste di natale...questi bei tomi
Ad Majora!


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque sarei curioso di capire come fanno certe persone a rendere un'altra persona dipendente affettivamente da loro.
> Penso che si inizi con le concessioni.
> Penso infine che fatalità siano le persone migliori a cadere sotto una dipendenza, non le più fragili.


Io non ragionerei in termini di migliori/peggiori. Secondo me si parte sempre da un bisogno profondo, che magari è difficile identificare e capire, quindi si usa qualcos'altro per appagare questo stato di necessità indefinita, a cui non si riesce a dare un nome.

Una persona che si ascolta attentamente e sa riconoscere i suoi veri bisogni, difficilmente dipende da qualcuno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è il gioco del gatto con la topa no?
> Stiamo parlando di un uomo che non ha nessun rispetto per i sentimenti di Elisa...
> *Sai i casi in cui uno ci mette il cazzo e lei il cuore?*
> Contessa ne abbiamo già discusso...
> ...



Ma no, Conte, non penso sia così semplice la faccenda.

Se uno ci mette solo il trastullo D) non dura cinque anni, l'hai detto anche tu (che sei _masculo_)che se si trattasse solo di sesso dopo cinque-dieci scopate al massimo non ci sarebbe più niente da dire e da dimostrare, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ragionerei in termini di migliori/peggiori. Secondo me si parte sempre da un bisogno profondo, che magari è difficile identificare e capire, quindi si usa qualcos'altro per appagare questo stato di necessità indefinita, a cui non si riesce a dare un nome.
> 
> Una persona che si ascolta attentamente e sa riconoscere i suoi veri bisogni, difficilmente dipende da qualcuno.


Hai detto due grandi verità.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ragionerei in termini di migliori/peggiori. Secondo me si parte sempre da un bisogno profondo, che magari è difficile identificare e capire, quindi si usa qualcos'altro per appagare questo stato di necessità indefinita, a cui non si riesce a dare un nome.
> 
> Una persona che si ascolta attentamente e sa riconoscere i suoi veri bisogni, difficilmente dipende da qualcuno.


Grazie...sono salvo.
Non si sa mai...
Donna guarda qui cosa è scalpito sulle mie scapole rese forti a furia di frustate: scapola destra autonomia quella sinistra indipendenza....
La mia scelta di fare il bambino disobbediente ha pagato!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no, Conte, non penso sia così semplice la faccenda.
> 
> Se uno ci mette solo il trastullo D) non dura cinque anni, l'hai detto anche tu (che sei _masculo_)che se si trattasse solo di sesso dopo cinque-dieci scopate al massimo non ci sarebbe più niente da dire e da dimostrare, no?


Cinque?
Donna come sai, pacchetto chiuso: tre in una settimana e non se ne parla più.
Ma non sappiamo eh?
Magari lui la lusinga e lei si illude...
Un giorno forse chissà, un domani ci sarà...
Si per trastullo cinque sono già troppe per me...eh?
Massa casin.


----------



## lorelai (2 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'amico di Elisa le dice: se vuoi stare con me, queste sono le condizioni, e le decido io, perchè io sono un rigidone, non vedo oltre il mio io.
> Elisa invece dice, ok, decidi tu tutte le condizioni che regolano il rapporto, pur di non perderti, ci sto.
> Ed ecco cosa capita che Elisa si ritrova con un giogo da spezzare.


Azz.

Tutte le mie relazioni e storie fino ad oggi, riassunte in 5 righe.

Conte, quanto fa male e bene leggere queste cose.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Azz.
> 
> Tutte le mie relazioni e storie fino ad oggi, riassunte in 5 righe.
> 
> Conte, quanto fa male e bene leggere queste cose.


Uhm
Pur di farci amare un pochettino eh?


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm
> Pur di farci amare un pochettino eh?



Eh già...
Un pochino...
Partendo dal presupposto che non mi meritavo di essere amata. Che ogni telefonata da parte del "lui" di turno poteva essere l'ultima, in quanto prima o poi avrebbe capito che soggetto insignificante fossi.
E quindi _ringraziandolo _mentalmente per ogni minimo insignificante gesto - una chiamata, un sms, una conversazione in chat - dimostrasse che in qualche modo _esistevo_.

Che poi, nelle relazioni amicali, sono riconosciuta e molto amata per quello che sono davvero. Non capisco proprio perchè mi succeda tutto questo quando m'innamoro...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Eh già...
> Un pochino...
> Partendo dal presupposto che non mi meritavo di essere amata. Che ogni telefonata da parte del "lui" di turno poteva essere l'ultima, in quanto prima o poi avrebbe capito che soggetto insignificante fossi.
> E quindi _ringraziandolo _mentalmente per ogni minimo insignificante gesto - una chiamata, un sms, una conversazione in chat - dimostrasse che in qualche modo _esistevo_.
> ...


Ma non sarai mica per caso una slave eh?
Se così è...sappi che se incontri un bravo master con il cuore...ti sentirai amata come non mai...devi appunto evitare i cialtroni...
Ma in parte ti capisco, perchè vedi anche per me vedermi scartato per un altro, ingenerò appunto "io non merito il suo amore". La situazione disastrosa è che allora tu fai di tutto per divenire meritevole del suo amore, arrivando a darle un potere che non ho mai concesso a nessuno.

A conti fatti, mi guardo indietro e vedo la scia di morti.
Mi dico...
Meglio...se avessi lasciato in essere quei rapporti, loro avrebbero distrutto me.

Comunque se sei slave ti auguro di trovare un bravo master...
Ti vizierà e coccolerà come non mai...garantito!
Forse tu hai quel mondo particolare eh? E ti ci vuole un uomo che ti guidi a conoscerlo...non sei affatto tipa da scopatina lì e dai che ci rivestiamo.

Buon anno Lorelai!


----------



## Kid (3 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non sarai mica per caso una slave eh?
> Se così è...sappi che se incontri un bravo master con il cuore...ti sentirai amata come non mai...devi appunto evitare i cialtroni...
> Ma in parte ti capisco, perchè vedi anche per me vedermi scartato per un altro, ingenerò appunto "io non merito il suo amore". La situazione disastrosa è che allora tu fai di tutto per divenire meritevole del suo amore, arrivando a darle un potere che non ho mai concesso a nessuno.
> 
> ...



:rotfl:

Per il Conte o si è master oppure slave...  guarda che il fetish non è praticato da tutti! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Per il Conte o si è master oppure slave...  guarda che il fetish non è praticato da tutti! :carneval:


Il fetish non ha nulla a che vedere con quelle dinamiche...
Il fetish riguarda una pratica del grande mondo del BSDM...
Il gioco master slave...funziona diversamente...è molto psicologico...ed è per anime elette.
Vedi Kid io ho pratica di un rapporto non paritario, ma di un rapporto in cui lei per stare bene con sè stessa ha bisogno di mettersi sempre sopra, quindi perfetta per uomini deboli e larva, anche se da quegli uomini non avrà mai nulla e solo il due di picche. 
Sono dinamiche che partono dall'infanzia.
Conosco molto bene la mia componente masochista eh?
Leggiti la Venere in Pelliccia...e poi capisci come certi uomini si possono ridurre con certe donne.

Mia moglie mi dice sempre...
Non essere una quercia con una timida violetta...
Io le dico...
Tirati in parte...che ogni tanto i rami secchi della quercia ti cadono in testa eh?

Due palle con sta storia della quercia....due palle...

Mah per me il rapporto paritario sarebbe...
Ok...conte...siamo due maialini vogliosi...
Freghiamocene e banchettiamo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il fetish non ha nulla a che vedere con quelle dinamiche...
> Il fetish riguarda una pratica del grande mondo del BSDM...
> *Il gioco master slave...funziona diversamente...è molto psicologico...ed è per anime elette.*
> Vedi Kid io ho pratica di un rapporto non paritario, ma di un rapporto in cui lei per stare bene con sè stessa ha bisogno di mettersi sempre sopra, quindi perfetta per uomini deboli e larva, anche se da quegli uomini non avrà mai nulla e solo il due di picche.
> ...


Anche questa mi mancava....anime elette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io ho sempre considerato dei falliti quelli che per sentirsi qualcuno devono trovare il "pollo" da abbindolare e frustare ed ammanettare se necessario...

ed idem lo schiavo/pollo che per essere cagato de qualcuno deve farsi sottomettere...

alla stregua delle palle che possiede chi scippa le vecchiette o simili...

bella roba...

mostrare le palle invece in un rapporto paritario ove anche l'altro/a le ha e' troppo faticoso, neh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche questa mi mancava....anime elette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io ho sempre considerato dei falliti quelli che per sentirsi qualcuno devono trovare il "pollo" da abbindolare e frustare ed ammanettare se necessario...
> 
> ...



Non ci vedo nulla di male se rimane tutto nel recinto del "gioco"... anzi a dirla tutta mi piace la cosa.

Ma nemmeno io concepisco cosa ci possa essere di bello ed eccitante nel farsi calpestare... però poi, sapendo che c'è gente che prova piacere a farsi calciare nelle palle o a farsi orinare addosso, forse non è nemmeno così spinta come pratica!


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di male se rimane tutto nel recinto del "gioco"... anzi a dirla tutta mi piace la cosa.
> 
> Ma nemmeno io concepisco cosa ci possa essere di bello ed eccitante nel farsi calpestare... però poi, sapendo che c'è gente che prova piacere a farsi calciare nelle palle o a farsi orinare addosso, forse non è nemmeno così spinta come pratica!


Mi ricordo quando ero piccola e innocente.
Che cosa c'è di bello a baciarsi CON LA LINGUA.... bleah!!!! (davvero piccola, ammetto  )
E poi... ma insomma, come si può mai desiderare di, bè, usare la bocca proprio LI'?!?!?!?
E poi... come è possibile volere usare quel'altra porta?!?!?!?

Insomma, non dico che si debba necessariamente andare in progressione ed apprezzare tutto, certe cose non saranno mai nelle mie corde. Ma in effetti, di certe altre che ora adora, dicevo la stessa cosa. Non capire non vuol dire che si tratti necessariamente di perversioni.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ci vedo nulla di male se rimane tutto nel recinto del "gioco"... anzi a dirla tutta mi piace la cosa.
> 
> Ma nemmeno io concepisco cosa ci possa essere di bello ed eccitante nel farsi calpestare... però poi, sapendo che c'è gente che prova piacere a farsi calciare nelle palle o a farsi orinare addosso, forse non è nemmeno così spinta come pratica!


giochi innocenti per bambini deficienti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

per me quei "giochi" denotano che stai ormai alla frutta ed in qualche modo sei un deviato oltre a considerarti zero......

anche per quelli che passano con il rosso a forte velocita' e' un gioco e credo che per loro la vita valga un cazzo....come un fallito che si rispetti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> giochi innocenti per bambini deficienti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Uhm... mi ricordo di un tizio incontrato tanti anni fa... si chiacchiera di fumetti giapponesi e se ne salta fuori dicendo "ma ci credo io che i giovani d'oggi diventano scemi... leggono le cose al contrario!!!" E io a spiegargli che il metodo di scrittura giapponese etc etc... e lui imperterrito "dovrebbero vietarlo, fa intorcigliare il cervello".
Io non giustifico tutto, non capisco tutto, non sono aperta su tutto. Però mi ritengo abbastanza ignorante da non giudicare troppo alla svelta. Tutto qua.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi ricordo quando ero piccola e innocente.
> Che cosa c'è di bello a baciarsi CON LA LINGUA.... bleah!!!! (davvero piccola, ammetto  )
> E poi... ma insomma, come si può mai desiderare di, bè, usare la bocca proprio LI'?!?!?!?
> E poi... come è possibile volere usare quel'altra porta?!?!?!?
> ...


Secondo me fai un po' di confusione perche' leccare la patata o il glande provoca un piacere fisico diciamo naturale perche' quelle zone sono molto innervate, mentre per il godere se ci buttano merda addosso o se ci pisciano in bocca non ci vedo niente di fisico ma solo psichico ed e' perche' la tua mente e' ormai deviata....

cioe' tra arraparsi per una guepiere con ciulatina incorporata o facendosi defecare addosso, per me c'e' un abisso...

azz...che miglioramenti che facciamo...

e vediamo quanto ci vuole per essere tacciato per moralista e retrogrado...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anche questa mi mancava....anime elette...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io ho sempre considerato dei falliti quelli che per sentirsi qualcuno devono trovare il "pollo" da abbindolare e frustare ed ammanettare se necessario...
> 
> ...


Non capisco perchè tutto quello che è diverso da te ti spaventi a sto modo eh? Vivi proprio in un piccolo mondo eh?
E l'universo che tutto contiene?
Se tu consideri in un modo certe cose, non è detto che chi condivide certe pratiche si senta come dici tu eh?
Certe pratiche sono unicamente legate al piacere che se ne ricava eh?
Non certo alla sofferenza eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Secondo me fai un po' di confusione perche' leccare la patata o il glande provoca un piacere fisico diciamo naturale perche' quelle zone sono molto innervate, mentre per il godere se ci buttano merda addosso o se ci pisciano in bocca non ci vedo niente di fisico ma solo psichico ed e' perche' la tua mente e' ormai deviata....
> 
> cioe' tra arraparsi per una guepiere con ciulatina incorporata o facendosi defecare addosso, per me c'e' un abisso...
> 
> ...


Fidati esistono uomini a cui fa schifo leccare la patata...e donne che schifano la saliva o che non sanno fare pompini...
sul piscio ci sono tante teorie, ma esiste perfino l'urinoterapia.
Sulla defecazione non so che dirti, so che è molto pericolosa per i batteri o germi...

Ognuno è norma di sè stesso eh?

Mica tutti sono macchine full optionals eh?

Non moralista o retrogrado...ma come dire...schematico e rigido...

Per me ogni cosa se condivisa è lecita eh?

Diremo piuttosto che chi ama certe pratiche, e magari lo scopre per caso, fa una fatica enorme ad incontrare chi con cui può condividere certe cose senza venire pesantemente giudicato eh?
Certe cose sono appunto molto misteriose...
La mia amica escort, mi diceva che uomini di potere e importanti, pagano bei soldi per farsi fare certe cosette. 

Oddio, altri preferiscono la psicoterapia eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Capisco che il nettare degli dei, possa spaventare i comuni mortali...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Secondo me fai un po' di confusione perche' leccare la patata o il glande provoca un piacere fisico diciamo naturale perche' quelle zone sono molto innervate, mentre per il godere se ci buttano merda addosso o se ci pisciano in bocca non ci vedo niente di fisico ma solo psichico ed e' perche' la tua mente e' ormai deviata....
> 
> cioe' tra arraparsi per una guepiere con ciulatina incorporata o facendosi defecare addosso, per me c'e' un abisso...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione che il piacere fisico legato alle innervazioni è diverso dal piacere mentale di certe cose.
Ma essere leccati fa parte della prima categoria, mentre leccare? Che piacere fisico "naturale" dà leccare l'altrui sesso? Eppure a tanti piace davvero.
E perchè allora certe popolazioni non si baciano sulle labbra? L'attrattiva della lingerie per certi -molti- uomini? Che nervo tocca?

insomma, dicevo solo che certe cose che ci sembrano assurde, magari non sono deviazioni ma semplicemente non fanno parte del nostro gusto -e magari non ne faranno mai parte.

Diciamo che il punto dove divergiamo è "se certe cose fanno godere la tua mente è perchè la tua mente è deviata".
In fin dei conti, potremmo dire che è deviante anche ogni fantasia che non coinvolga direttamente la copulazione, in quanto non direttamente legata a nervi.


----------



## Eliade (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma no, Conte, non penso sia così semplice la faccenda.
> 
> Se uno ci mette solo il trastullo D) non dura cinque anni, l'hai detto anche tu (che sei _masculo_)che se si trattasse solo di sesso dopo cinque-dieci scopate al massimo non ci sarebbe più niente da dire e da dimostrare, no?


Ma scusate...ma chi glielo faceva fare a lui di andare sempre alla ricerca di nuovi trastulli?
C'era Elisa, innamorata, pendeva dalle sue labbra., lo faceva sentire al centro del mondo "amoruccio ciccino...", uno squillo e lei correva, sms a volontà, attenzioni, approvazioni in ogni momento,...ma perché mai questo tipo si doveva scomodare a cercare nuove amanti, corteggiarle, rischiare il 2 di picchè, ecc...
Quello che lo ha fregato è stata la voglia di Elisa di avere di più...altrimenti...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè tutto quello che è diverso da te ti spaventi a sto modo eh? Vivi proprio in un piccolo mondo eh?
> E l'universo che tutto contiene?
> Se tu consideri in un modo certe cose, non è detto che chi condivide certe pratiche si senta come dici tu eh?
> Certe pratiche sono unicamente legate al piacere che se ne ricava eh?
> Non certo alla sofferenza eh?


Ma perche' t'inventi le cose?:mrgreen:

A me un perverso che per godere si fa pisciare in bocca o defecare addosso non fa mica paura, mi fa schifo, che e' diverso ed e' pagnotta per gli psichiatri, caro lei...:mrgreen:

pero' ammetto che mi darebbe leggermente al caiser se il deviato ricoprisse posti di potere e le sue decisioni magari corrotte ed inquinate dalle sue perversioni influissero su leggi o regolamenti vari ed eventuali...

a te no in altri ambiti?

noto con stupore anche che il piacere, subendo il dolore inflitto, per te e' una novita'...s'informi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (3 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai ragione che il piacere fisico legato alle innervazioni è diverso dal piacere mentale di certe cose.
> Ma essere leccati fa parte della prima categoria, mentre leccare? Che piacere fisico "naturale" dà leccare l'altrui sesso? Eppure a tanti piace davvero.
> E perchè allora certe popolazioni non si baciano sulle labbra? L'attrattiva della lingerie per certi -molti- uomini? Che nervo tocca?
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Povera Elisa, stiamo degenerando tutti in un tumulto di glandi, slave e pompini...

Apriamo un topic in amore e sesso che è meglio? :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Povera Elisa, stiamo degenerando tutti in un tumulto di glandi, slave e pompini...
> 
> Apriamo un topic in amore e sesso che è meglio? :rotfl:


Ops... hai ragione... è che a me personalmente gli OT non danno fastidio, seguo la corrente dell'argomento (bèèèèèè) e non mi accorgo di dare fastidio all'autore/autrice del post. Thanks!

PS io però sono stata fine nell'uso dei termini, dammene atto


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai ragione che il piacere fisico legato alle innervazioni è diverso dal piacere mentale di certe cose.
> *Ma essere leccati fa parte della prima categoria, mentre leccare? Che piacere fisico "naturale" dà leccare l'altrui sesso? *Eppure a tanti piace davvero.
> E perchè allora certe popolazioni non si baciano sulle labbra? L'attrattiva della lingerie per certi -molti- uomini? Che nervo tocca?
> 
> ...


Questa e' facile....:mrgreen:

ammesso che a te non dia piacere leccare il glande, pero' lo fai per far piacere a lui che si sdebita ricambiandoti il favore...

se non c'arrivi sei una sporca egoista....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbe' tu concepisci uno che si eccita vedendo una donna in divisa che gli fa un servizietto con un attrezzino magari tra una staffilata ed una altra, io apprezzo il classico spogliarello arrapante di Sofia in ieri oggi e domani....

so' n'anima semplice....tetta, pappa e nanna...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Povera Elisa, stiamo degenerando tutti in un tumulto di glandi, slave e pompini...
> 
> Apriamo un topic in amore e sesso che è meglio? :rotfl:


Per me non e' necessario, mi fermo qui, e' solo che ho visto sdoganare i tradimenti seriali ammantati da false giustificazioni ed ora anche le perversioni regno anche questo di psichiatri, nel prossimo giro che tocca agli assassini?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (3 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ops... hai ragione... è che a me personalmente gli OT non danno fastidio, seguo la corrente dell'argomento (bèèèèèè) e non mi accorgo di dare fastidio all'autore/autrice del post. Thanks!
> 
> PS io però sono stata fine nell'uso dei termini, dammene atto



Semplice, sei una donna, hai un certo tatto.


----------



## Elisa (3 Gennaio 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Questo è un grandissimo colpo basso dal momento che sa che vuoi staccarti da lui: si tratta chiaramente di una persona sola, probabilmente immatura ed anche narcisa (queste cose spesso si scrivono perchè ci si aspetta una risposta dello stesso tono). Se ti amasse davvero come dice lui, acrebbe fatto il diavolo a quattro per vederti e riaverti, si sarebbe inventato qualche scusa per incrociarti durante questi giorni od addirittura nella giornata di ieri.
> 
> Lascialo stare e non dare retta a quello che scrive: si ripeteranno queste cose ma tu devi avere la forza di non replicare e vedrai che pian piano smetterà. Non fare tutto questo però per vedere fino a che punto può fare  a meno di Te, fallo solo perchè sei convinta di voler chiudere.
> 
> ...



Grazie x le tue parole. Non ho potuto rispondere prima.
Hai ragione, ormai conosco il "personaggio" e so' che non era amore ma solo una dipendenza psico - emotiva...creata sicuramente (come altri hanno scritto) da qualcosa che non mi fa stare bene dentro.
Cerchero' di risolvere questa cosa in me stessa...per il momento, anche se a volte ho della malinconia e dei "vuoti", mi sento convinta e piu' serena. Hai ragione, quella vita era "soffocante" e ogni volta che stavo con lui mi sentivo anche peggio.
Ora sto' male xche' il legame c'e' stato e ci sara' ancora x molto, ma mi sento + in pace con me stessa, anche nei piccoli gesti, nelle piccole cose.
Anche con mio marito va meglio...ma non voglio dir nulla, anche l'altra volta e' stato cosi'. Quindi aspetto solo che il tempo faccia il suo dovere...

UN ABBRACCIO


----------



## Elisa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusate...ma chi glielo faceva fare a lui di andare sempre alla ricerca di nuovi trastulli?
> C'era Elisa, innamorata, pendeva dalle sue labbra., lo faceva sentire al centro del mondo "amoruccio ciccino...", uno squillo e lei correva, sms a volontà, attenzioni, approvazioni in ogni momento,...ma perché mai questo tipo si doveva scomodare a cercare nuove amanti, corteggiarle, rischiare il 2 di picchè, ecc...
> Quello che lo ha fregato è stata la voglia di Elisa di avere di più...altrimenti...



BRava, piu' chiara di cosi' si muore...! Io ero talmente cretina che pensavo che con tutte le paranoie che gli facevo, se restava con me, era perche' mi amasse davvero...e invece era x quello che hai scritto tu. Me lo dicevano chi sapeva...ma una "drogata" non vede niente, non percepisce la realta' delle cose...


----------



## Elisa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa, buon anno.
> 
> Perchè per lui non è finita?
> Se gli dici in faccia: smettila di rompermi i coglioni, E' FINITA!!!!
> ...


Grazie Chiara, buon anno anche a te!

Non voglio + sentirlo il tipo in questione. Quello che doveva sapere gliel'ho gia' detto. Non voglio + sprecare parole e sentire la sua voce di merda che dice ti amo perdonami...no. 
Lo capira'. tempo poco vedrai...Le altre volte ho sbagliato io, comunque gli davo un "messaggio" in qualche modo, ma questa volta no.
E lui, ormai ho capito, e' talmente pieno di se', che sparira'...e se ne trovera' un'altra meno "complicata" ...


----------



## Elisa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E puttana eva. dimenticati il cellulare da qualche parte, ti ricompri un cellulare nuovo e con esso una scheda nuova. Ti dissi che era il caso di cambiare cellulare all'epoca e tu non mi ascoltasti, adesso te lo ripeto ancora, cambia quel cellulare. Oppure spedisci un sms a lui dicendo che se ti scrive ancora vai dalla sua moglie....vedrai che non ti scriverà più.
> Scusa questo, ma lui sta reinterpretando la stessa parte di mesi fa.


Daniele proprio non posso cambiare numero di cell...e poi ne ho due, due compagnie diverse...tra l'altro non ha senso...lui se vuole puo' contattarmi via mail, al telef di casa, a quello del lavoro, venire all'uscita dell'ufficio.
Ma non lo fara'. Il massimo sono sti sms del cavolo, patetici...che tra l'altro non dimostrano NIENTE se non che appunto, come hai notato, recita sempre la stessa parte. RIDICOLA!

L'ultima volta gli avevo dato una possibilita', per capire se la nostra storia fosse veramente una presa x il culo o potesse essere la storia dei pochi "che ce la fanno"... ma i suoi comportamenti, il mio stare male e finalmente l'arrivo dei sensi di colpa verso mio marito, mi hanno riportato sulla terra.
E spero definitivamente.
Grazie Dani! questa volta sei un tesoro e mi stai aiutando tanto...ho bisogno di un po 'di incoraggiamento ma credo che debba venire soprattutto da me stessa!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa e' facile....:mrgreen:
> 
> ammesso che a te non dia piacere leccare il glande, pero' lo fai per far piacere a lui che si sdebita ricambiandoti il favore...
> 
> ...


il favore
Ma in che mondo viviamo?


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2011)

Allora Elisa, per la mail puoi mettere il suo nickname sul server come quelli di cui cancellare  le mail direttamente...senza passare dal via (in poche parole una black list) e se  hai un telefono nokia con Symbian s60 esistono programmini simpatici che fanno lo stesso per gli SMS e per le telefonate (appunto la black list) se invece hai un telefono con android dovrei cercare  e se jhai un iphone sono totalmente ignorante (solo da morto prenderò un prodotto apple). Elisa, ho imparato per mia volontà  che se non voglio neppure sentire  ene vedere sms di una persona quella la posso cancellare perfettamente con simpatici automatismi che aiutano il mio spirito, poi dopo uno può ripristinare la situazione, ma intanto si da  una mano.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> il favore
> Ma in che mondo viviamo?


Favore...piacere...il focus era inteso come do ut des caro lei oseno' vai a mignotte...:mrgreen:

vedo che stai facendo fri claimbing...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Gennaio 2011)

*Avviso!*

Vi rendo noto che si sente una puzza di merda e di piscio anche da fuori del 3d ... CHECAZZZ! ... BEL INIZIO DELL'ANNO  .


----------



## Kid (3 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vi rendo noto che si sente una puzza di merda e di piscio anche da fuori del 3d ... CHECAZZZ! ... BEL INIZIO DELL'ANNO  .



:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vi rendo noto che si sente una puzza di merda e di piscio anche da fuori del 3d ... CHECAZZZ! ... BEL INIZIO DELL'ANNO  .


Peccato che il primo post tuo che becco sia questo 
Volevo dirti ciao! E che i tuoi post mi sono mancati


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vi rendo noto che si sente una puzza di merda e di piscio anche da fuori del 3d ... CHECAZZZ! ... BEL INIZIO DELL'ANNO  .


Io tengo aperta la finestra....

mo' che comincio a vede' i pinguini, chiudo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2011)

che la gente faccia ciò che ritiene divertente ...ma come non etichetto loro come depravati non arrivino a darmi della repressa se non ho i loro gusti.
l'importante è che ognuno trovi il partner che condivide


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la gente faccia ciò che ritiene divertente ...ma come non etichetto loro come depravati non arrivino a darmi della repressa se non ho i loro gusti.
> l'importante è che ognuno trovi il partner che condivide



:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi ricordo quando ero piccola e innocente.
> Che cosa c'è di bello a baciarsi CON LA LINGUA.... bleah!!!! (davvero piccola, ammetto  )
> E poi... ma insomma, come si può mai desiderare di, bè, usare la bocca proprio LI'?!?!?!?
> E poi... come è possibile volere E poi... come è possibile volere usare *quel'altra porta?!?!?!?*
> ...


quale porta????

non voglio spifferi, chiudete subito quella porta!
:racchia:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale porta????
> 
> non voglio spifferi, chiudete subito quella porta!
> :racchia:



:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale porta????
> 
> non voglio spifferi, chiudete subito quella porta!
> :racchia:


Eh ma che noia...che barba...che noia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la gente faccia ciò che ritiene divertente ...ma come non etichetto loro come depravati non arrivino a darmi della repressa se non ho i loro gusti.
> l'importante è che ognuno trovi il partner che condivide


 :up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:


Farfy, buon anno e ben ritrovata anche a te!!! Sono felice di vederti!!! 

Ops... scusa Elisa di nuovo fuori tema.... ehm...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Farfy, buon anno e ben ritrovata anche a te!!! Sono felice di vederti!!!
> 
> Ops... scusa Elisa di nuovo fuori tema.... ehm...


Stavo giusto pensando la stessa cosa!!!
Contenta anch'io di rileggerti
Buon anno, speriamo lo sia veramente:up:


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> BRava, piu' chiara di cosi' si muore...! Io ero talmente cretina che *pensavo che con tutte le paranoie che gli facevo, se restava con me, era perche' mi amasse davvero*...e invece era x quello che hai scritto tu. Me lo dicevano chi sapeva...ma una "drogata" non vede niente, non percepisce la realta' delle cose...



Uguale uguale uguale.
Io scrivevo cose come: "Non capisco come mai non sia scappato a gambe levate davanti al mio sbrocco. IO sarei sparita".

Perché IO, se vedo una persona imparanoiarsi o star male per me, cerco di togliermi di torno.

LORO no. Lo sbrocco se lo fanno scivolare via di dosso, il sottinteso è che tanto possiamo anche strillare e minacciare di andarcene, ma poi non resisteremo al richiamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma scusate...ma chi glielo faceva fare a lui di andare sempre alla ricerca di nuovi trastulli?
> C'era Elisa, innamorata, pendeva dalle sue labbra., lo faceva sentire al centro del mondo "amoruccio ciccino...", uno squillo e lei correva, sms a volontà, attenzioni, approvazioni in ogni momento,...ma perché mai questo tipo si doveva scomodare a cercare nuove amanti, corteggiarle, rischiare il 2 di picchè, ecc...
> Quello che lo ha fregato è stata la voglia di Elisa di avere di più...altrimenti...


Non so perchè, ma la tua è una lettura molto parziale della faccenda.

Inoltre Elisa  descrive il tipo in questione come un uomo attraente che non avrebbe avuto particolari difficoltà a trovare altre "prede".
Ricorda che per molti dei soggetti che hanno il gene del tradimento nel dna  l'emozione/divertimento/appagamento consiste nel tradurre a sè stessi quante più prede possibili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai ragione che il piacere fisico legato alle innervazioni è diverso dal piacere mentale di certe cose.
> Ma essere leccati fa parte della prima categoria, mentre leccare? Che piacere fisico "naturale" dà leccare l'altrui sesso? Eppure a tanti piace davvero.
> E perchè allora certe popolazioni non si baciano sulle labbra? L'attrattiva della lingerie per certi -molti- uomini? Che nervo tocca?
> 
> ...


Non posso più darti approvazione: ti lodo pubblicamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa e' facile....:mrgreen:
> 
> *ammesso che a te non dia piacere leccare il glande, pero' lo fai per far piacere a lui che si sdebita ricambiandoti il favore...*
> 
> ...


Certo che anche tu ne dici di cazzate.


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so perchè, ma la tua è una lettura molto parziale della faccenda.
> 
> Inoltre Elisa  descrive il tipo in questione come un uomo attraente che non avrebbe avuto particolari difficoltà a trovare altre "prede".
> Ricorda che per molti dei soggetti che hanno il gene del tradimento nel dna  l'emozione/divertimento/appagamento consiste nel tradurre a sè stessi quante più prede possibili.



Altri, invece, sono appagati dal vedere una donna sempre più piegata pur di ottenere briciole di attenzione.
Io con uno così ho perso un anno della mia vita.
Mi cercava tutti i giorni. Poi mi diceva che si sentiva libero di vedere altre e se non mi stava bene potevo anche allontanarmi. Ma non appena tentavo di farlo, mi riacchiappava - mettendoci davvero poco, ovviamente.
Che gioco al massacro, che cosa orribile la dipendenza...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Altri, invece, sono appagati dal vedere una donna sempre più piegata pur di ottenere briciole di attenzione.
> Io con uno così ho perso un anno della mia vita.
> Mi cercava tutti i giorni. Poi mi diceva che si sentiva libero di vedere altre e se non mi stava bene potevo anche allontanarmi. Ma non appena tentavo di farlo, mi riacchiappava - mettendoci davvero poco, ovviamente.
> Che gioco al massacro, che cosa orribile la dipendenza...


Ma in questo modo anche lui dipendeva da te, ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che anche tu ne dici di cazzate.



Quoto!

Se ci spostiamo in "amore e sesso" si può anche approfondire la questione. 

Io cambio nick, però!


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma in questo modo anche lui dipendeva da te, ci hai mai pensato?



Sì, è vero, era un attaccamento reciproco e subdolo.

Ma la parte forte era lui.

Che diceva di volermi bene, e intanto mi massacrava il cuore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, era un attaccamento reciproco e subdolo.
> 
> Ma la parte forte era lui.
> 
> Che diceva di volermi bene, e intanto mi massacrava il cuore.


Lui ti voleva bene, a modo suo, naturalmente.
Il cuore te lo massacravi da te, perchè desideravi l'esclusiva su di lui.

Ma io parlo da sposata, di base so già che non posso pretendere nessuna esclusiva e non ne faccio una malattia.
Mi rendo conto che per una donna libera (ma non so se è il tuo caso) la faccenda può essere diversa.


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lui ti voleva bene, a modo suo, naturalmente.
> Il cuore te lo massacravi da te, perchè desideravi l'esclusiva su di lui.
> 
> .


Chiara, voler bene è anche non voler fare del male all'altro. Se il tuo modo di vivere fa soffrire l'altra persona solo una scelta è possibile se vuoi bene a quella persona, tutte le altre sono la dimostrazione del contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, voler bene è anche non voler fare del male all'altro. Se il tuo modo di vivere fa soffrire l'altra persona solo una scelta è possibile se vuoi bene a quella persona, tutte le altre sono la dimostrazione del contrario.


Mettiamo in conto che so il male che tu fai a Chiara con i tuoi insulti?
Un giorno sarai punito per questo. 
Lo sai vero?
Daniele preparati.
la tua sorte è segnata.
Non hai scampo.

Ma casso invece di star lì a cianciare di evitare di fare il male...
Pensiamo a fare il bene dell'altro eh?
Anche quando ci costa un immane sacrificio.


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

Su, su, state buoni... non litigate...

Io ero libera (e sola) così come lui.

Di certo gli piacevano la mia compagnia, il mio affetto, il corpo. Sono carina, amabile, intelligente. Lui tutto questo lo riconosceva e apprezzava.

Ma voler bene è tutt'altro, via.
Avrebbe potuto evitare di continuare a ronzarmi intorno sapendo che i miei sentimenti erano diversi dai suoi, ma ha continuato a fare la mosca dispettosa... 
E, del resto, io gliel'ho permesso. Perché avere un buongiorno la mattina era pur sempre _qualcosa_, anche se poi non significava nulla.


Qualcuno qui sul forum ha scritto che, finchè continui a presentarti al mondo come un sacco da pugilato, qualcuno che passa e ti dà un pugno lo troverai sempre.

Ecco, cerco di tenerlo sempre a mente, adesso


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Su, su, state buoni... non litigate...
> 
> Io ero libera (e sola) così come lui.
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahaha...bella la mosca dispettosa...
Ahahahahahahaha...il massimo che mi sono sentito dire è...
Sei una tarma...ahahahahaahahahah...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Su, su, state buoni... non litigate...
> 
> Io ero libera (e sola) così come lui.
> 
> ...


Sì, lo disse Tubarao, e fai bene a tenerlo a mente.

Ma insomma: una che si definisce carina, amabile, intelligente...come fa a vedersi contemporaneamente come un sacco da pugilato?

Io ti esprimo la mia idea, Lorelai, per quel che può servire.
Tieni conto che non voglio convincerti di niente, la mia è la versione di chi vuole comunque estrapolare il dolce che c'è anche nelle esperienze più amare.
Che una persona possa accontentarsi delle briciole è senz'altro vero.
Certo è, che anche scrivere un sms di buongiorno tutti i giorni richiede un minimo sforzo, che io non faccio nemmeno per coloro che amo di più, figuriamoci se lo farei per una persona di cui non mi frega punto.

Io non mi arrogo il diritto di stabilire cosa significhi "voler bene": ognuno vuole bene secondo le sue forze e potenzialità, secondo il livello di maturità raggiunto, le esperienze negative o positive che hanno costellato la sua vita. 
L'errore che spesso noi donne commettiamo è semplicemente voler bene a chi dimostra di volerci bene, senza valutare se quel bene è adeguato alle nostre aspettative, salvo poi protestare perchè non ci basta.


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahahahaha...bella la mosca dispettosa...
> Ahahahahahahaha...il massimo che mi sono sentito dire è...
> Sei una tarma...ahahahahaahahahah...



Mosca, tafano, tarma, zecca...

Sempre lì siamo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, voler bene è anche non voler fare del male all'altro. Se il tuo modo di vivere fa soffrire l'altra persona solo una scelta è possibile se vuoi bene a quella persona, tutte le altre sono la dimostrazione del contrario.


Daniele, io non posso ragionare e comportarmi sempre come se l'altro fosse  un tenero virgulto da proteggere dalle intemperie.
Lo hanno fatto con te?

So perfettamente di essere una forza distruttrice, col mio egoismo.

Ma io sono una combattente, "non un'intellettuale della minchia" (Aldo )


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele, io non posso ragionare e comportarmi sempre come se l'altro fosse  un tenero virgulto da proteggere dalle intemperie.
> Lo hanno fatto con te?
> 
> So perfettamente di essere una forza distruttrice, col mio egoismo.
> ...


Sei una reduce....ahahahahahahahaah....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, lo disse Tubarao, e fai bene a tenerlo a mente.
> 
> Ma insomma: una che si definisce carina, amabile, intelligente...come fa a vedersi contemporaneamente come un sacco da pugilato?
> 
> ...


C'è una qualità umana che ho sempre visto in te e ho sempre aprezzato moltissimo: l'umiltà.
Tu hai un rispetto immenso della vita degli altri.
Preferisci lasciarti calpestare con dignità che metterti lì ad insegnare a vivere agli altri.
Ecco cosa mi ha preso di te: cioè uno ti viene vicino e tu lo prendi così come è, senza criticarlo.
Ammiro come a nessuno permetti di mancarti di rispetto.
QUando ci vuole la mazza chiodata, vibri dei bei colpi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una qualità umana che ho sempre visto in te e ho sempre aprezzato moltissimo: l'umiltà.
> *Tu hai un rispetto immenso della vita degli altri.*
> Preferisci lasciarti calpestare con dignità che metterti lì ad insegnare a vivere agli altri.
> Ecco cosa mi ha preso di te: cioè uno ti viene vicino e tu lo prendi così come è, senza criticarlo.
> ...


Sì Conte, mi hai descritta molto bene.
E mi dispiace solo che questo nostro scambio di battute verrà preso per l'ennesimo show programmato a tavolino.

La frase in grassetto servirà a farti/mi pettinare per bene con la mazza di cui sopra...aspetta che mi proteggo   :condom:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che anche tu ne dici di cazzate.


Non credevo che un concetto cosi' banale, cioe' del dare e ricevere sotto (o sopra) le lenzuola risultasse cosi' difficile....a meno che te non sei abituata a dare soltanto ai tuoi uomini accontentandoti di avergli solo procurato piacere e basta senza chiedere niente in cambio...

uao, sei l'amante ideale allora...avercene...

roba che se perde piu' tempo a parcheggia'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non credevo che un concetto cosi' banale, cioe' del dare e ricevere sotto (o sopra) le lenzuola risultasse cosi' difficile....a meno che te non sei abituata a dare soltanto ai tuoi uomini accontentandoti di avergli solo procurato piacere e basta senza chiedere niente in cambio...
> 
> uao, sei l'amante ideale allora...avercene...
> 
> ...


Scusa se mi intrometto.
E' il termine favore che stona
Se faccio una cosa che mi piaccia o meno la faccio perchè so che a lui piace. Non mi aspetto che mi renda il "favore". Ne tantomeno glielo faccio notare.
Anzi ti dirò se capisco che lo fa proprio per farmi contenta mi infastidisce anche


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, lo disse Tubarao, e fai bene a tenerlo a mente.
> *
> Ma insomma: una che si definisce carina, amabile, intelligente...come fa a vedersi contemporaneamente come un sacco da pugilato?*


Sono anche tremendamente insicura... E dirmi da sola che non sono così male è una lotta quotidiana. 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'errore che spesso noi donne commettiamo è semplicemente voler bene a chi dimostra di volerci bene, senza valutare se quel bene è adeguato alle nostre aspettative, salvo poi protestare perchè non ci basta.


Non lo so... 
So che avevo accettato il fatto che non si fosse innamorato di me. Succede.
Ma un "mi dispiace se alcuni miei comportamenti ti feriscono" al posto di "non posso farci niente se stai così male" sarebbe stato... ecco... confortante!


----------



## lorelai (3 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.
> E' il termine favore che stona
> Se faccio una cosa che mi piaccia o meno la faccio perchè so che a lui piace. Non mi aspetto che mi renda il "favore". Ne tantomeno glielo faccio notare.
> Anzi ti dirò se capisco che lo fa proprio per farmi contenta mi infastidisce anche


Sono d'accordo!

Non è mica un rapporto sinallagmatico...

Poi insomma, se una cosa proprio non mi piace non la faccio e basta.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo!
> 
> Non è mica un rapporto sinallagmatico...
> 
> Poi insomma, se una cosa proprio non mi piace non la faccio e basta.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Sabina (4 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non mi arrogo il diritto di stabilire cosa significhi "voler bene": ognuno vuole bene secondo le sue forze e potenzialità, secondo il livello di maturità raggiunto, le esperienze negative o positive che hanno costellato la sua vita.
> L'errore che spesso noi donne commettiamo è semplicemente voler bene a chi dimostra di volerci bene, senza valutare se quel bene è adeguato alle nostre aspettative, salvo poi protestare perchè non ci basta.


Ognuno dimostra il proprio amore in modo diverso e secondo le caratteristiche della propria personalità. Mai misurare l'amore dalle parole, ma dai fatti, anche dalle piccole cose.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto.
> E' il termine favore che stona
> Se faccio una cosa che mi piaccia o meno la faccio perchè so che a lui piace. Non mi aspetto che mi renda il "favore". Ne tantomeno glielo faccio notare.
> Anzi ti dirò se capisco che lo fa proprio per farmi contenta mi infastidisce anche


Tu non glielo fai notare come lui non te lo fa notare...di solito...

vi siete ipnotizzati col termine favore...

al 3 svegliateve...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo!
> 
> Non è mica un rapporto sinallagmatico...
> 
> Poi insomma, se una cosa proprio non mi piace non la faccio e basta.


Sei limitata allora secondo i canoni forumistici...

apri la mente...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lorelai (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu non glielo fai notare come lui non te lo fa notare...di solito...
> 
> vi siete ipnotizzati col termine favore...
> 
> ...


Lasciamo perdere va', che non riesco a risponderti sul perché si fanno certe cose senza sembrare una scrittrice di romanzi erotici. Scadenti.

Comunque, vuoi mettere anche solo la soddisfazione di sentirsi dire "m'hai mandato in paradiso" o "mi hai fatto impazzire"?


----------



## lorelai (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sei limitata allora secondo i canoni forumistici...
> 
> apri la mente...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ma tu che ne saprai mai di cosa proprio non mi piace?


----------



## sola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> BRava, piu' chiara di cosi' si muore...! Io ero talmente cretina che pensavo che con tutte le paranoie che gli facevo, se restava con me, era perche' mi amasse davvero...



Certe donne pensano di essere la "moglie" perfetta per il marito di un altra ...


Non te la prendere per questa frase, ma ....ci sta....


----------



## Elisa (4 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Certe donne pensano di essere la "moglie" perfetta per il marito di un altra ...
> 
> 
> Non te la prendere per questa frase, ma ....ci sta....


Non me la prendo...hai ragione...! sono stata una cretina! diciamocelo!


----------



## sola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non me la prendo...hai ragione...! sono stata una cretina! diciamocelo!


L'importante è che tu comprenda veramente ciò che ti si dice qui...

a quello aggiungerei che non c'è nulla di meglio al di fuori del proprio nido
costruito assieme al marito ed ai propri figli ... 

come diceva B. Franklin
   “La felicità umana generalmente non si guadagna con grandi colpi di fortuna, che possono accadere poche volte, bensì con le piccole cose che accadono tutti i giorni”. 

goditi i tuoi cari che sono proprio loro,coloro che ti vogliono un bene del'anima


----------



## Kid (4 Gennaio 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non me la prendo...hai ragione...! sono stata una cretina! diciamocelo!


Come puoi pensare una cosa del genere? :mexican:


----------



## Elisa (4 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> L'importante è che tu comprenda veramente ciò che ti si dice qui...
> 
> a quello aggiungerei che non c'è nulla di meglio al di fuori del proprio nido
> costruito assieme al marito ed ai propri figli ...
> ...


Ho sempre capito quello che cercate di dirmi...ma a volte non si vuol sentire una verita' che fa male...e' piu' facile continuare a credere "alla favole"....chissa', forse x continuare a "sognare", per non crescere mai...

Ora ho varie crisi "di astinenza", come le chiamo io. Ma mentre prima le prendevo come: ecco non posso fare a meno di lui! Adesso sono consapevole del fatto che sia normale averle...e le accetto. 
E comunque non sto' peggio di come stavo quando lo vedevo...pochi minuti di "finta felicita'" e subito dopo, crisi nera. Nervosa, triste, insoddisfatta di tutto.
Torno a casa e mio marito, che ha percepito qualcosa, e' particolarmente "affettuoso", i miei bimbi fanno casino ma io inizio ad essere meno "impaziente" (prima il mio nervosismo si rifletteva su tutto, purtroppo) e posso fare "progetti" senza "vincoli" di nessun genere...

Pero' e' dura...ogni giorno passa e lascia un piccolo vuoto che si deve ancora riempire...


----------



## Elisa (4 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Come puoi pensare una cosa del genere? :mexican:


:matto::matto:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu non glielo fai notare come lui non te lo fa notare...di solito...
> 
> vi siete ipnotizzati col termine favore...
> 
> ...


Non ci siamo ipnotizzate. Se scrivi favore, leggo favore e rispondo......


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci siamo ipnotizzate. Se scrivi favore, leggo favore e rispondo......


Quoto.

Ma mettiamo che ci sia stato un fraintendimento...
Una cosa è sapere che a lui/lei piace particolarmente una cosa, e farlo anche se a noi non piace particolarmente perchè siamo innamorate del suo piacere, e quindi ci piace ugualmente 
Un'altra cosa è fare qualcosa pensando "dai sbrighiamoci così poi tu fai quell'altra cosa". Pensiero che a me personalmente fa rabbrividire.
Magari anche Sterminator intendeva in realtà la prima cosa. Lui ha un dire molto scarno talvolta.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci siamo ipnotizzate. Se scrivi favore, leggo favore e rispondo......


Me pari un caramba....

passami quello che scrive...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque in me restera' sempre la curiosita' di sapere se voi amanti perfette fate ai vostri pari grado cose che ai vostri mariti non fate o non fate piu'...

ecco io mi incazzerei ancor di piu' e pure di brutto...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ma mettiamo che ci sia stato un fraintendimento...
> Una cosa è sapere che a lui/lei piace particolarmente una cosa, e farlo anche se a noi non piace particolarmente perchè siamo innamorate del suo piacere, e quindi ci piace ugualmente
> ...


Brava Agata, le altre so' intelligenti ma nun se applicano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

per la scarnitudine, preferisco tenermi sempre allenata la neuro per la sintesi del pensiero in poche righe anziche' esibirmi in panegirici inconsistenti...

quindi ce sta benissimo una neuro che coglie ed un'altra che non coglie...

mica semo tutti coglioni, no?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Brava Agata, le altre so' intelligenti ma nun se applicano...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Essere sintetici è una cosa, criptici un'altra 
Se poi non si viene capiti, è un pò nostra responsabilità.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Essere sintetici è una cosa, criptici un'altra
> Se poi non si viene capiti, è un pò nostra responsabilità.


Ma cerrrrrrto....

vabbe' adesso vado a darmi 20 frustate perche' 'sta ciambella non ha il bus'...

cuntent'?

Ps: pero' prima me soddisfate la curiosity?... sempre se e' chiara la domanda.... o a qualcuno serve un disegnino?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Me pari un caramba....
> 
> passami quello che scrive...
> 
> ...


E' la seconda volta in 3d differenti che mi dai della poco intelligente o comunque che non ci arriva. Cosa che io non mi sono mai permessa di fare e soprattutto non ne vedo il motivo. 
Mi è chiaro che chiunque non abbia le tue stesse opinioni diventa immediatamente un celebroleso e sinceramente forse questo è sinomino di poca intelligenza e tolleranza.
Mai definita un'amante perfetta e soprattutto il mio commento era riferito a quando faccio sesso con mio marito....
Per rispondere al resto non c'è nulla che non faccio più a mio marito, nè tantomeno ho mai rinunciato a fare sesso con mio marito anche quando avevo una relazione. 
Posso aver fatto cose diverse, perchè essendo uomini diversi, amavano cose diverse.......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Essere sintetici è una cosa, criptici un'altra
> Se poi non si viene capiti, è un pò nostra responsabilità.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E' la seconda volta in 3d differenti che mi dai della poco intelligente o comunque che non ci arriva. Cosa che io non mi sono mai permessa di fare e soprattutto non ne vedo il motivo.
> Mi è chiaro che chiunque non abbia le tue stesse opinioni diventa immediatamente un celebroleso e sinceramente forse questo è sinomino di poca intelligenza e tolleranza.*
> Mai definita un'amante perfetta e soprattutto il mio commento era riferito a quando faccio sesso con mio marito....
> Per rispondere al resto non c'è nulla che non faccio più a mio marito, nè tantomeno ho mai rinunciato a fare sesso con mio marito anche quando avevo una relazione.
> Posso aver fatto cose diverse, perchè essendo uomini diversi, amavano cose diverse.......


Qua mi sa che ognuno capisce quel che vuol capire...:mrgreen:

comunque mi sembra di capire...:mrgreen: che i tuoi rapporti extra siano solo basati sul sesso...di amore 'ngheneminga perche' altrimenti cio' dovrebbe inibire la multi-trombata....

ari-comunque complimenti per reggere botta, sia dentro che fuori anche se per i record bisognerebbe sape' la frequenza delle esibizioni...

se mi dici giornaliere, (ambo-terne etcetc) ti avviso che mi faresti cadere in depressione...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Qua mi sa che ognuno capisce quel che vuol capire...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque mi sembra di capire...:mrgreen: che i tuoi rapporti extra siano solo basati sul sesso...di amore 'ngheneminga perche' altrimenti cio' dovrebbe inibire la multi-trombata....
> 
> ...


 scusa, sterminatore , ma il fatto che una donna venga qui a confidare il fatto che *abbia avuto* un amante non ti autorizza a mancarle di rispetto


----------



## Eliade (4 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so perchè, ma la tua è una lettura molto parziale della faccenda.
> 
> *Inoltre Elisa  descrive il tipo in questione come un uomo attraente che non avrebbe avuto particolari difficoltà a trovare altre "prede".*
> Ricorda che per molti dei soggetti che hanno il gene del tradimento nel dna  l'emozione/divertimento/appagamento consiste nel tradurre a sè stessi quante più prede possibili.


Ma a lui non interessava trovare altre prede (a meno che non gli capitassero al momento magari)...gliene bastava una *sempre a sua disposizione*.
Cercare le prede è faticoso...oltretutto trovarne una debole come Elisa, oppure farla diventare come lei, non è facile.





Daniele ha detto:


> voler bene è anche non voler fare del male all'altro. Se il tuo modo di vivere fa soffrire l'altra persona solo una scelta è possibile se vuoi bene a quella persona, tutte le altre sono la dimostrazione del contrario.


 Quoto, però non credo sia solo una scelta quella possibile. L'alternativa per me sarebbe dare anche all'altro la possibilità di scegliere.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, sterminatore , ma il fatto che una donna venga qui a confidare il fatto che *abbia avuto* un amante non ti autorizza a mancarle di rispetto


E dove sarebbe la mancanza di rispetto?

Incrocio solo cio' che si raccontano su, facendo notare quelle che per me sono contraddizioni grosse come una casa, tipo quella che si sciacquano la bocca col fatto che si possa amare sia il marito che gli amanti...

se queste persone so' sonnambule e potrebbero subire traumi se le si svegliano, ditelo prima perche' mica l'avevo capito...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: comunque i complimenti sul ritmo eventuale, erano sinceri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Qua mi sa che ognuno capisce quel che vuol capire...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque mi sembra di capire...:mrgreen: che i tuoi rapporti extra siano solo basati sul sesso...di amore 'ngheneminga perche' altrimenti cio' dovrebbe inibire la multi-trombata....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Prima cosa non ho più una relazione da diversi mesi ormai...
Scusami se non mi rimetto a raccontare la mia storia, purtroppo ho dovuto fare cancellare anche il 3d.
La parola amore non è mai stata contemplata nella nostra relazione. C'era complicità, una forte amicizia e c'era assolutamente il sesso.....
La frequenza comunque tranquillo, non era giornaliera
Di certo c'è che la mia relazione non mi ha mai fatto desiderare meno mio marito...So che non è semplice da credere ma è così....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Prima cosa non ho più una relazione da diversi mesi ormai...
> Scusami se non mi rimetto a raccontare la mia storia, purtroppo ho dovuto fare cancellare anche il 3d.
> ...


Beh a voler cercare una categoria mentale per la credenza, alla fine se trova...fidate...:mrgreen:

ok la tua pratica e' archiviata a questo punto...

AVANTI UN'ALTRA!

PRENDETE IL NUMERINO E NON SPINGETE CHE SERVIAMO TUTTE!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Certo che a leggere ciò che scrivi ....si capisce benissimo  che sei incaz*** nero con i traditori :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> Certo che a leggere ciò che scrivi ....si capisce benissimo  che sei incaz*** nero con i traditori :mrgreen:


Per corroborare il tuo pensiero dovrei soltanto lavorare alla precrimine visto che non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo...almeno fino ad oggi alle ore 12:27... ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sola (4 Gennaio 2011)

allora buon per te ....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

sola ha detto:


> allora buon per te ....


grazie..

sgrat...sgrat...

scusa neh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta in 3d differenti che mi dai della poco intelligente o comunque che non ci arriva. Cosa che io non mi sono mai permessa di fare e soprattutto non ne vedo il motivo.
> Mi è chiaro che chiunque non abbia le tue stesse opinioni diventa immediatamente un celebroleso e sinceramente forse questo è sinomino di poca intelligenza e tolleranza.
> Mai definita un'amante perfetta e soprattutto il mio commento era riferito a quando faccio sesso con mio marito....
> Per rispondere al resto non c'è nulla che non faccio più a mio marito, nè tantomeno ho mai rinunciato a fare sesso con mio marito anche quando avevo una relazione.
> Posso aver fatto cose diverse, perchè essendo uomini diversi, amavano cose diverse.......


Infatti io non ci discuto più con sterminator...
E' il solito arruffapopoli...
Le solite persone che non si mettono in gioco...ma sparano a zero su chi ha il coraggio di fare qualcosa...
La solita mentalità moralizzatrice sullo stigmatizzare i comportamenti altrui, per affermare sè stessi...
Paura del diverso e complessi di inferiorità.
Anche il suo nick, la dice lunga no?
Sai quei tipi, che dicono peste e corna di Berlusca, ma se se lo trovano davanti, non hanno neppure il coraggio di stringergli la mano...
Come sai, io sbraito poco, e faccio molto.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io non ci discuto più con sterminator...
> E' il solito arruffapopoli...
> Le solite persone che non si mettono in gioco...ma sparano a zero su chi ha il coraggio di fare qualcosa...
> La solita mentalità moralizzatrice sullo stigmatizzare i comportamenti altrui, per affermare sè stessi...
> ...


Ne avessi inbroccata una...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ho capito poi la stretta di mano che non avrei coraggio di dare a Berluska....?????

io sono uso non stringere la mano a gente che non stimo e di cui penso le peggio cose...

cambia pusher prima che sia troppo tardi...la roba e' scadente e sei in uno stato confusionale ormai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ne avessi inbroccata una...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non entro nel merito della vostra diatriba. Ma devi ammettere che bacchetti molto tutti e in realtà di te non dici un gran chè.
Non che tu sia obbligato a esporti ma è un tantino facile la tua posizione non credi?
Facile entrare qui e "sterminare" tutti quelli che non condividono il tuo pensiero senza dare modo agli altri di capire le esperienze che ti hanno portato a pensare in un certo modo...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

*Stermi'*

:cincin:  



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della vostra diatriba. Ma devi ammettere che bacchetti molto tutti e in realtà di te non dici un gran chè.
> Non che tu sia obbligato a esporti ma è un tantino facile la tua posizione non credi?
> Facile entrare qui e "sterminare" tutti quelli che non condividono il tuo pensiero senza dare modo agli altri di capire le esperienze che ti hanno portato a pensare in un certo modo...


Ma quale diatriba io del conte ME NE FOTTO!:mrgreen:

Veramente quello che tu chiami bacchettare, per me e' solo esercizio dialettico e lo faccio solo con chi ammanta di stronzate i suoi comportamenti per indorarsi la pillola.

Poi ti risparmio la fatica cerebrale nello scopire cosa non c'e' da scoprire....:mrgreen:

Sono 25 anni che sto ancora con mia moglie e non ho mai avuto nessuna intenzione di assaggiare altre minestre. 

Se diventeremo intimi, ti raccontero' altri particolari... codice fiscale ed Iban...porta pazienza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quale diatriba io del conte ME NE FOTTO!:mrgreen:
> 
> Veramente quello che tu chiami bacchettare, per me e' solo esercizio dialettico e lo faccio solo con chi ammanta di stronzate i suoi comportamenti per indorarsi la pillola.
> 
> ...



Forse te l'hanno già chiesto... come mai hai deciso di scrivere qui?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Forse te l'hanno già chiesto... come mai hai deciso di scrivere qui?


Capitai 6 anni fa googlando sull'altro forum di provenienza DOL per un quesito legale avulso dal mondo cornificatorio e trovando gente anche simpatica continuai a frequentarlo, oltre ai fora che bazzicavo/bazzico di politica e di finanza, incuriosendomi sul funzionamento delle capocce in questo campo...

tutto qua, niente di piu' e niente di meno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

*DOL Problemi legali*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Capitai 6 anni fa googlando sull'altro forum di provenienza DOL per un quesito legale avulso dal mondo cornificatorio e trovando gente anche simpatica continuai a frequentarlo, oltre ai fora che bazzicavo/bazzico di politica e di finanza, incuriosendomi sul funzionamento delle capocce in questo campo...
> 
> tutto qua, niente di piu' e niente di meno...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Stermi', ma poi con "quella" proprieta' tutto fini' OK?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2011)

Quelli di DOL a volte sembrano strani...
Si credono alternativi...ma vagano senza meta...alla ricerca di una terra promessa...
Che appunto non ci sarà mai...

Tradi è un altro mondo.
Piaccia o non piaccia.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', ma poi con "quella" proprieta' tutto fini' OK?


Manco cominciato a dir la verita'..:mrgreen:....continua ad andar bene cosi'...poi se pensa...


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io non ci discuto più con sterminator...
> E' il solito arruffapopoli...
> Le solite persone che non si mettono in gioco...*ma sparano a zero su chi ha il coraggio di fare qualcosa...*
> La solita mentalità moralizzatrice sullo stigmatizzare i comportamenti altrui, per affermare sè stessi...
> ...


 coraggio:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quelli di DOL a volte sembrano strani...
> Si credono alternativi...ma vagano senza meta...alla ricerca di una terra promessa...
> Che appunto non ci sarà mai...
> 
> ...


 ora poi direi che è plasmato a tua immagine e somiglianza (più o meno)


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quelli di DOL a volte sembrano strani...
> Si credono alternativi...ma vagano senza meta...alla ricerca di una terra promessa...
> Che appunto non ci sarà mai...
> 
> ...


Veramente le stronzate che vi ammannite, so' le stesse...:mrgreen:

anche le finte disinibite ed alternative che circolano qua, al dunque se vergognano pure pe' di' se a casa loro si prende il secondo canale...

figurt'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora poi direi che è plasmato a tua immagine e somiglianza (più o meno)


Esagerata dai, ma cosa dici su...
Ammetti che ora c'è un confronto più sereno di esperienze di vita vissuta senza pregiudizi eh?
La pace regna sovrana, non trovi?


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esagerata dai, ma cosa dici su...
> Ammetti che ora c'è un confronto più sereno di esperienze di vita vissuta senza pregiudizi eh?
> *La pace* regna sovrana, non trovi?


 la pace? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esagerata dai, ma cosa dici su...
> Ammetti che ora c'è un confronto più sereno di esperienze di vita vissuta senza pregiudizi eh?
> La pace regna sovrana, non trovi?


No, sinceramente no, trovo invece una pace che regna perchè si è appiattito il tutto ad una voce all'unisono. Gli altri, che posso essere io come pochi altri siamo ridotti al nulla. Tanto va bene così!


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esagerata dai, ma cosa dici su...
> Ammetti che ora c'è un confronto più sereno di esperienze di vita vissuta senza pregiudizi eh?
> La pace regna sovrana, non trovi?


 non ammetto, non trovo 
è un confronto monco, obbligatoriamente segato di parti importanti.
ma ormai è inutile discuterne , ne prendo semplicemente atto


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, sinceramente no, trovo invece una pace che regna perchè si è appiattito il tutto ad una voce all'unisono. Gli altri, che posso essere io come pochi altri siamo ridotti al nulla. Tanto va bene così!


Mi pare equo no?
Un po' di giustizia a questo mondo XD


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ammetto, non trovo
> è un confronto monco, obbligatoriamente segato di parti importanti.
> ma ormai è inutile discuterne , ne prendo semplicemente atto


E' andata così...
Capita...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, sinceramente no, trovo invece una pace che regna perchè si è appiattito il tutto ad una voce all'unisono. Gli altri, che posso essere io come pochi altri siamo ridotti al nulla. Tanto va bene così!


Daniele, tieni duro  cambiera' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ammetto, non trovo
> è un confronto monco, obbligatoriamente segato di parti importanti.
> ma ormai è inutile discuterne , ne prendo semplicemente atto


Al di là dell'affetto che possiamo avere per tante "parti importanti" che sono state "segate", questo Forum si sta ripopolando di gente nuova che dice la sua; pessimistico imho parlare di "confronto monco"...


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al di là dell'affetto che possiamo avere per tante "parti importanti" che sono state "segate", questo Forum si sta ripopolando di gente nuova che dice la sua; pessimistico imho parlare di "confronto monco"...


 ma non si popola certo grazie al taglio.
ora avremmo gli uni e gli altri


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al di là dell'affetto che possiamo avere per tante "parti importanti" che sono state "segate", questo Forum si sta ripopolando di gente nuova che dice la sua; pessimistico imho parlare di "confronto monco"...



quoto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> quoto.


 non parlo con affetto ma razionalmente: c'erano persone molto valide che non ci sono più...obiettivamente non si può che vedere il vuoto che hanno lasciato .
e tutto ciò immotivatamente.
posto che sia inutile protestare a questo punto ma perlomeno non neghiamo l'evidenza


----------



## aristocat (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parlo con affetto *ma razionalmente: c'erano persone molto valide che non ci sono più.*..obiettivamente *non si può che vedere il vuoto che hanno lasciato .*
> e tutto ciò immotivatamente.
> posto che sia inutile protestare a questo punto ma perlomeno non neghiamo l'evidenza


No no, su questo sono d'accordo. C'è stata una perdita secca, indubbiamente. Ma da qui a dire che il Forum si è appiattito e segue un'unica voce, ce ne corre :blank:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> No no, su questo sono d'accordo. C'è stata una perdita secca, indubbiamente. Ma da qui a dire che il Forum si è appiattito e segue un'unica voce, no :blank:


 ho detto monco , mancante che significa monco mancante .


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parlo con affetto ma razionalmente: c'erano persone molto valide che non ci sono più...obiettivamente non si può che vedere il vuoto che hanno lasciato .
> e tutto ciò* immotivatamente*.
> posto che sia inutile protestare a questo punto ma perlomeno non neghiamo l'evidenza


... eppure l'ADMIN ha spiegato i motivi


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parlo con affetto ma razionalmente: c'erano persone molto valide che non ci sono più...obiettivamente non si può che vedere il vuoto che hanno lasciato .
> e tutto ciò immotivatamente.
> posto che sia inutile protestare a questo punto ma perlomeno non neghiamo l'evidenza



Io sono dispiaciuta di quello che è successo. All'epoca mi sono espressa contro il ban. E se ci si dovesse esprimere sul ritorno o meno, mi esprimerei positivamente. 
Tuttavia ho preso atto della decisione di chi gestisce il forum, e sinceramente, non emotivamente coinvolta da amicizia nei confronti degli esclusi, devo ammettere che mi ritrovo meglio nel forum adesso. 
Per me è obiettivo riconoscere che io mi sento più a mio agio, come è obiettivo riconoscere che a tante altre persone rimane un vuoto.

Vedo comunque che il forum si ripopola un pò alla volta, e spero che si andrà ancora meglio.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... eppure l'ADMIN ha spiegato i motivi


...no comment.
non ti manca bruja?
ad ogni modo non avrei attaccato la manfrina se il conte non avesse per l'ennesima volta cantato vittoria per un fatto che, per me ,non potrà mai essere positivo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, sinceramente no, trovo invece una pace che regna perchè si è appiattito il tutto ad una voce all'unisono. Gli altri, che posso essere io come pochi altri siamo ridotti al nulla. Tanto va bene così!


Daniele a me sembra che chiunque possa tranquillamente dire la sua.
Io e te siamo spesso di opinioni diverse, ci scontriamo, ci confrontiamo a volte anche esagerando e questo secondo me è solo positivo....
Cosa vorresti di diverso? 
A me questa storia delle due fazioni ha un tantino stufato. 
sono stata una traditrice, ora non lo sono più ma questo non mi fa stare da una parte o dall'altra.
Se scrivi una cosa che condivido ti quoto altrimenti dico la mia ma sinceramente me ne batto i cosidetti se tu sei tradito o traditori
Scusa ho quotato te ma la risposta era generica


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...no comment.
> non ti manca bruja?
> ad ogni modo non avrei attaccato la manfrina se il conte non avesse per l'ennesima volta cantato vittoria per un fatto che, per me ,non potrà mai essere positivo.



Una sola cosa E' importante: Tutti siamo "utili", nessuno E' "indispensabile".

Troppi credevano di essere ed agire da proprietari di questo forum e, hanno sbagliato alla grande ... a me manca SOLO FA, il resto e' rimpiazzabile :mrgreen: .


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quale diatriba io del conte ME NE FOTTO!:mrgreen:
> 
> Veramente quello che tu chiami bacchettare, per me e' solo esercizio dialettico e *lo faccio solo con chi ammanta di stronzate i suoi comportamenti per indorarsi la pillola.*
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra di aver mai ammantato di stronzate nulla
Per quel che riguarda il secondo grassetto, hai assolutamente tutta la mia stima.
Non credo diventeremo intimi, da parte tua non c'è il ben che minimo sforzo di conoscere nè me nè chiunque altro non la pensi come te


----------



## aristocat (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho detto monco , mancante che significa monco mancante .


Capisco. E' andata così. E' stato quello che è stato, domani chissà ... ma ora che ci troviamo qui accettiamo il Forum per quello che è oggi, credo sia la cosa migliore...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco. E' andata così. E' stato quello che è stato, domani chissà ... ma ora che ci troviamo qui accettiamo *il Forum per quello che è oggi, credo sia la cosa migliore*...




C'e' ancora TAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTO da fare  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (4 Gennaio 2011)

L'appiattimento che si ha non è nelle due opposte fazioni, ma nella singola fazione condita di altre persone che la pensano diversamente. Qui spesso viene passato il tradimento come una marachella da chi sinceramente non  ha esperienza in merito.  Per un ladro la sua professione sarà solo il prendere in prestito qualcosa...c'è qualcosa di sbagliato forse? Dai, è immotivato tutto questo astio per chi ti entra in casa e si prende in prestito per un tempo superiore della tua vita magari oggetti che potevano avere un valore affettivo. Ecco, questo che ho detto sui ladri passa com regola per i traditori. Posso comprendere Elisa, ma non comprenderò mai un traditore che se la spassa e dice che è troppo valido avere tutto e non dovere nulla.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una sola cosa E' importante: Tutti siamo "utili", nessuno E' "indispensabile".
> 
> Troppi credevano di essere ed agire da proprietari di questo forum e, hanno sbagliato alla grande ... a me manca SOLO FA, il resto e' rimpiazzabile :mrgreen: .


Anch'io ce vorrei fa' due chiacchiere co' FA...:mrgreen:

bastardone, un saluto ovunque tu sia....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque io l'ossessione per diventare la primadonna di un forum virtuale la trovo ridicola....e da stesi su un lettino...

ripijateve...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io ce vorrei fa' due chiacchiere co' FA...:mrgreen:
> 
> bastardone, un saluto ovunque tu sia....
> 
> ...




A chi lo dici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cose da matti :rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'appiattimento che si ha non è nelle due opposte fazioni, ma nella singola fazione condita di altre persone che la pensano diversamente. Qui spesso viene passato il tradimento come una marachella da chi sinceramente non ha esperienza in merito. Per un ladro la sua professione sarà solo il prendere in prestito qualcosa...c'è qualcosa di sbagliato forse? Dai, è immotivato tutto questo astio per chi ti entra in casa e si prende in prestito per un tempo superiore della tua vita magari oggetti che potevano avere un valore affettivo. Ecco, questo che ho detto sui ladri passa com regola per i traditori. Posso comprendere Elisa, ma non comprenderò mai un traditore che se la spassa e dice che è troppo valido avere tutto e non dovere nulla.


E questa è la tua opinione ed è del tutto rispettabile.
Qui ci sono traditori che inneggiano al tradimento
Traditori pentiti
Traditi che non hanno perdonato
Tradiri che hanno perdonato e vanno avanti.
Se poi purtroppo o per fortuna la maggior parte fanno parte della prima categoria non è colpa di nessuno.
Puoi sperare che si iscrivano più traditi inca....ti neri come sei tu, ma non puoi pensare di cambiare il pensiero di chi già c'è.
Mi sembra invece che la tua soluzione sia sperare che chi ne fa parte se ne vada
io preferisco invece un forum vario, ricco di diverse personalità con le quali confrontarmi indipendentemente dalla fazione a cui apparteniamo


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questa è la tua opinione ed è del tutto rispettabile.
> Qui ci sono traditori che inneggiano al tradimento
> Traditori pentiti
> Traditi che non hanno perdonato
> ...


 è quello che vorrei anch'io


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questa è la tua opinione ed è del tutto rispettabile.
> Qui ci sono traditori che inneggiano al tradimento
> Traditori pentiti
> Traditi che non hanno perdonato
> ...


Si pero' alcuni soggetti hanno perso pure il senso del ridicolo oltre che del pudore...

DIGIAMOLO!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a me sinceramente fanno ride perche' ripeto, non ho astio per la categoria, pero' comprendo che ad altri i sentimenti che possano suscitare siano differenti...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è quello che vorrei anch'io


E in cosa non trovi che sia così?
Io trovo diversi spunti e motivi per creare una discussione..
Quantomeno non vengo più attaccata a prescindere da quello che dico "solo" perchè ho fatto l'imperdonabile errore di tradire mio marito.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E in cosa non trovi che sia così?
> Io trovo diversi spunti e motivi per creare una discussione..
> Quantomeno non vengo più attaccata a prescindere da quello che dico "solo" perchè ho fatto l'imperdonabile errore di tradire mio marito.


solo perché non c'è più persa?
anche daniele, sterminator possono avere certi atteggiamenti (che ho sempre criticato ), dai quali ...per altro , sai difenderti molto bene come lo faresti con lei.
il fatto che che ,come molti non ci sia più ,non può che essere un punto a sfavore della democrazia e della libertà del forum e non il contrario.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo perché non c'è più persa?
> anche daniele, sterminator possono avere certi atteggiamenti (che ho sempre criticato ), dai quali ...per altro , sai difenderti molto bene come lo faresti con lei.
> il fatto che che ,come molti non ci sia più ,non può che essere un punto a sfavore della democrazia e della libertà del forum e non il contrario.


Mine', pins' a' salut'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si pero' alcuni soggetti hanno perso pure il senso del ridicolo oltre che del pudore...
> 
> DIGIAMOLO!!!
> 
> ...


E' questo che non capisco, non di te ma in generale...
Se uno scrive qualcosa che non condivido lo dico, dico la mia, ma rispetto il fatto che ci sia gente che ha deciso di vivere in un modo diverso da quello che è giusto per me.
Non capisco l'astio o l'ironia...Ognuno chiusa la sua porta di casa è libero di vivere la propria vita come meglio crede. Non me ne può fregare di meno se uno frequenta privèè, gioca con l'urina, si fà frustare..l'importante è che sia sereno/a lui/lei, non giudico posso dire che non mi interessa ma non sono nessuno per salire sul pulpito e pensare di avere in tasca la verità
Poi molto è legato alla simpatia. Se qualcuno mi è simpatico tollero di più se non mi è simpatico tollero meno. Ma mangio comunque e la sera dormo serena mentre ho l'impressione che ci sia gente qui che si accanisce senza un motivo reale.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mine', pins' a' salut'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 non mi sento tanto bene:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che non capisco, non di te ma in generale...
> Se uno scrive qualcosa che non condivido lo dico, dico la mia, ma rispetto il fatto che ci sia gente che ha deciso di vivere in un modo diverso da quello che è giusto per me.
> Non capisco l'astio o l'ironia...Ognuno chiusa la sua porta di casa è libero di vivere la propria vita come meglio crede. Non me ne può fregare di meno se uno frequenta privèè, gioca con l'urina, si fà frustare..l'importante è che sia sereno/a lui/lei, non giudico posso dire che non mi interessa *ma non sono nessuno per salire sul pulpito e pensare di avere in tasca la verità*
> Poi molto è legato alla simpatia. Se qualcuno mi è simpatico tollero di più se non mi è simpatico tollero meno. Ma mangio comunque e la sera dormo serena mentre ho l'impressione che ci sia gente qui che si accanisce senza un motivo reale.


O te sei distratta o sei in malafede...:mrgreen:

l'ironia usata certe volte e' proprio rivolta dal basso verso l'alto e non viceversa....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> solo perché non c'è più persa?
> anche daniele, sterminator possono avere certi atteggiamenti (che ho sempre criticato ), dai quali ...per altro , sai difenderti molto bene come lo faresti con lei.
> il fatto che che ,come molti non ci sia più ,non può che essere un punto a sfavore della democrazia e della libertà del forum e non il contrario.


Credo di sapermi difendere da chiunque.
Persa per quanto mi riguarda poteva restare e continuare a sparare verità assolute dall'alto della sua indiscutibile intelligenza. 
Non ho mai fatto una campagna contro di lei anche se non posso non ammettere che  ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo (si fa per dire mi sembra di darle fin troppa importanza) quando se ne è andata. Almeno adesso posso scrivere che il sole è giallo senza che arriva lei a dirmi che è verde e che prima o poi lo capirò......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> O te sei distratta o sei in malafede...:mrgreen:
> 
> l'ironia usata certe volte e' proprio rivolta dal basso verso l'alto e non viceversa....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ammetto che non ho capito.....ok hai l'autorizzazione a dirmi che non ci arrivo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo di sapermi difendere da chiunque.
> Persa per quanto mi riguarda poteva restare e continuare a sparare verità assolute dall'alto della sua indiscutibile intelligenza.
> Non ho mai fatto una campagna contro di lei anche se non posso non ammettere che * ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo* (si fa per dire mi sembra di darle fin troppa importanza) quando se ne è andata. Almeno adesso posso scrivere che il sole è giallo senza che arriva lei a dirmi che è verde e che prima o poi lo capirò......


E ti pare una cosa normale?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ti pare una cosa normale?:mrgreen:


 Assolutamente si se vieni attaccato senza motivo......
E comunque sarei vissuta benissimo anche con la sua presenza anche se il nostro batti e ribatti credo iniziasse ad annoiare tutti sul forum.
Ma sai sono di coccio, se non mi si motiva l'attacco continuo a reagire.....


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> ammetto che non ho capito.....ok hai l'autorizzazione a dirmi che non ci arrivo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mejo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mejo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ecco è questo l'atteggiamento che mi infastiva in Persa.....il lasciar correre piuttosto che spiegare solo per far notare quanto lei fosse più intelligente mancando completamente di rispetto all'interlocutore


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si se vieni attaccato senza motivo......
> E comunque sarei vissuta benissimo anche con la sua presenza anche se il nostro batti e ribatti credo iniziasse ad annoiare tutti sul forum.
> Ma sai sono di coccio, se non mi si motiva l'attacco continuo a reagire.....


Farfa' a me che diciate che so' invidioso delle vostre trombate perche' anche incapace di raggiungere le vostre vette, m'arimbarza e mi suscita una risata....:mrgreen:

se a te non s'innesca questo, vivi il forum alla cazzo...

riponi troppe aspettative in un mezzo virtuale magari per confermare le tue insicurezze, per aumentare la tua autostima...

io invece me ne sbatto, (me ne frego l'aborro oseno')...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco è questo l'atteggiamento che mi infastiva in Persa.....il lasciar correre piuttosto che spiegare solo per far notare quanto lei fosse più intelligente mancando completamente di rispetto all'interlocutore


Iiiii che stress...:mrgreen:

era per farti capire che chi s'e' auto-issato sul piedistallo non e' chi tu credi che lo fosse, ma invece chi lo sarebbi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Farfa' a me che diciate che so' invidioso delle vostre trombate perche' anche incapace di raggiungere le vostre vette, m'arimbarza e mi suscita una risata*....:mrgreen:
> 
> se a te non s'innesca questo, vivi il forum alla cazzo...
> 
> ...


Vedi che generalizzi? Io non ho mai detto questo. Quindi questa critica la fai a chi devi e non a me.
Mai vantata delle mie trombate, anche perchè non capisco di cosa dovrei vantarmi
Guarda che tra i due quella che se ne sbatte sono io, lascio correre sei tu che ti surriscaldi....
Le mie aspettative sono per la vita reale per le persone che mi conoscono veramente, questo è un passatempo a volte divertente a volte noioso...Niente di più niente di meno.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi che generalizzi? Io non ho mai detto questo. Quindi questa critica la fai a chi devi e non a me.
> Mai vantata delle mie trombate, anche perchè non capisco di cosa dovrei vantarmi
> Guarda che tra i due quella che se ne sbatte sono io, lascio correre sei tu che ti surriscaldi....
> Le mie aspettative sono per la vita reale per le persone che mi conoscono veramente, questo è un passatempo a volte divertente a volte noioso...Niente di più niente di meno.



Farfy, ha detto che se ne sbatte...
Credigli, te lo consiglio.
Scrive perchè si diverte, scrive per prendere in giro, la tua storia non la sa, non gli interessa conoscere le motivazioni tue o di chiunque altro qua dentro a parte rari casi.
Le cose che dice a te, le potrebbe dire a quasi chiunque.
La prendi sul personale quando non lo è -anche se lo sembra molto, lo so.
Diciamo che si rivolge in modo personale in modo indiscriminato... non dovrebbe, certe espressioni in particolare risultano molto offensive, ma... è inutile che tu sottolinei quello che hai detto o non detto, fatto o non fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Farfy, ha detto che se ne sbatte...
> Credigli, te lo consiglio.
> Scrive perchè si diverte, scrive per prendere in giro, la tua storia non la sa, non gli interessa conoscere le motivazioni tue o di chiunque altro qua dentro a parte rari casi.
> Le cose che dice a te, le potrebbe dire a quasi chiunque.
> ...


Hai ragione tu......che non fosse personale l'avevo capito. Infatti mi infastidisce proprio quello il dividere le persone in categorie e far di tutta l'erba un fascio.....ok smetto ma solo perchè me l'hai chiesto tu


----------



## Eliade (4 Gennaio 2011)

*Elisa*, mi sa che è meglio aprire un nuovo topic per parlare della tua storia, io qui non ci capisco nulla....troppe pagine che non c'entrano con la storia.

A tutto gli altri, pregherei di tornare IT, *oppure di aprire un topic apposito per le chiarificazioni* (visto che non ci sono i pm qui).  (Non sono certo contraria a un po' do OT...ma è ovvio che questo non sia il classico OT di alleggerimento).

Un'altra cosa, gradirei si smettesse di parlare di altri forum o di quello vecchi. Non è certo una minaccia, ma di sicuro avrete la mia disapprovazione. Non ho certo problemi a farlo, visto che qui manca una degna moderazione.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Elisa*, mi sa che è meglio aprire un nuovo topic per parlare della tua storia, io qui non ci capisco nulla....troppe pagine che non c'entrano con la storia.
> 
> A tutto gli altri, pregherei di tornare IT, *oppure di aprire un topic apposito per le chiarificazioni* (visto che non ci sono i pm qui).  (Non sono certo contraria a un po' do OT...ma è ovvio che questo non sia il classico OT di alleggerimento).
> 
> Un'altra cosa, gradirei si smettesse di parlare di altri forum o di quello vecchi. Non è certo una minaccia, ma di sicuro avrete la mia disapprovazione. Non ho certo problemi a farlo, visto che qui manca una degna moderazione.


*Jawohl Mein Fräulein!*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## minnie (4 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Jawohl Mein Fräulein!*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
dai, smettila... ha ragione: questo è il 3d di Elisa, che oltretutto non sta passando un grande momento. Torniamo in argomento. 
Potete sempre aprire un nuovo argomento e andare avanti li, no?


----------



## tania (4 Gennaio 2011)

Buon giorno e buon anno a tutti....
In questo ultimo periodo mi è un pò passata la voglia di scrivere quì.... mi sono sentita spesso inadatta, ho fatto interventi e domande senza esser presa nemmeno in considerazione... mancano molte persone in questo forum... e molti punti di vista.... mi sembra che parlare del mio pentimento dia noia a molti traditori che x questo mi ignorano... 
Non riesco più a trovarlo lo scambio di opinioni! 
Non è facile accettare le impressioni e le diversità degli altri ma rispettarle mi sembra doveroso!


----------



## tania (4 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> dai, smettila... ha ragione: questo è il 3d di Elisa, che oltretutto non sta passando un grande momento. Torniamo in argomento.
> Potete sempre aprire un nuovo argomento e andare avanti li, no?


Scusa, hai ragione


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Gennaio 2011)

tania ha detto:


> Buon giorno e buon anno a tutti....
> In questo ultimo periodo mi è un pò passata la voglia di scrivere quì.... mi sono sentita spesso inadatta, ho fatto interventi e domande senza esser presa nemmeno in considerazione... mancano molte persone in questo forum... e molti punti di vista.... mi sembra che parlare del mio pentimento dia noia a molti traditori che x questo mi ignorano...
> Non riesco più a trovarlo lo scambio di opinioni!
> Non è facile accettare le impressioni e le diversità degli altri ma rispettarle mi sembra doveroso!


ehm... ti risponderei ma proprio adesso ci hanno giustamente bacchettato per troppo OT... non è una battuta, se vuoi scrivere, meglio farlo nel tuo thread... in effetti io e altri abbiamo esagerato un pochino...


----------



## Mari' (4 Gennaio 2011)

*Come e quando Stermi' ...*

... e' entrato nel modo di DOL = Divorzionline.net :

Stermi' il tuo primo 3d  nun te' incazza' :rotfl::rotfl:

http://forum.divorzionline.it/viewtopic.php?p=134453&highlight=#134453


Tanto per chiarire  e c'e' anche il sempre "Caro" Paolo.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Gennaio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> dai, smettila... ha ragione: questo è il 3d di Elisa, che oltretutto non sta passando un grande momento. Torniamo in argomento.
> Potete sempre aprire un nuovo argomento e andare avanti li, no?


*"Non finisce mai bene ...*_ *Il brutto della dipendenza è che non finisce mai bene...*


*perché   ad un certo punto, qualunque cosa sia quella che ti fa  stare bene,   smette di farti bene e comincia a farti male.Eppure,  dicono che non ti   togli il vizio finché non tocchi il fondo. Ma come  fai a sapere quando   l'hai toccato? Non importa quanto una cosa ci  faccia male, certe volte,   rinunciare a quella cosa, fa ancora più  male.*_      "

-------------------------------------------------------------------

se discutendo anche di certi comportamenti imbellettanti per autogiustificarsi, puo' aiutare a scoprire prima il fondo, ok hai ragione e' OT...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

